#ubuntu-kernel 2005-10-31
<BenC> mkrufky: there's a new bcm43xx driver I want to test and include
<BenC> jbailey: sorry, I'd just do the upload
<BenC> it probably wont be until after UBZ that I do the first upload
<jbailey> BenC: Cool.  WAnted to make sure that it wouldn't RoyallyScrewAnything(tm)
<infinity> BenC : Dang, really?... I was hoping to get new kernel testing pre-UBZ, so while we're all stuck in meetings for 2 weeks, users can file a mess of bug reports.
<zul> heylo
<dilinger> sigh.
<dilinger> /home/dilinger/cml26x20050104_1.1.0.18/carmel.c:119:19: hosts.h: No such file or directory
<dilinger> so close...
<dilinger> anyone have a breezy machine i can use to compile a driver on?
<dilinger> er, amd64 breezy machine, that is
<dilinger> oh, actually, i can probably setup a chroot on mouth.  nm.
<Mithrandir> dilinger: else, I can provide you with an account on ravel.
<dilinger> thanks.  let's see if this works..
<dilinger> argh
<dilinger> need a 64bit kernel, don't i?
<dilinger> root@mouth:~# chroot /home/dilinger/breezy mount -t proc proc /proc
<dilinger> Mithrandir: yea, an account on ravel would help
<dilinger> er, chroot: cannot run command `mount': Exec format error
<dilinger>   was what i meant to paste
<Mithrandir> yup, you need a 64 bit kernel
<dilinger> actually
<Mithrandir> drop a mail to tfheen@debian.org, cc maswan@acc.umu.se, ask for access to ravel, include SSH key and preferred username and please gpg sign the mail.
<dilinger> http://mouth.voxel.net/~dilinger/cml.tar.gz
<dilinger> can you see if that'll compile against amd64-generic headerS?
<dilinger> it should generate SATAIIS150.ko
<dilinger> if it works, that's all i need to do this install
<dilinger> hopefully the promise folks kept it 64bit clean..
<Mithrandir> /home/tfheen/tmp/cml26x20050104_1.1.0.18/carmel.c: In function `cml_normal_response':
<Mithrandir> /home/tfheen/tmp/cml26x20050104_1.1.0.18/carmel.c:1825: error: structure has no member named `mapping'
<Mithrandir> /home/tfheen/tmp/cml26x20050104_1.1.0.18/carmel.c:1826: error: structure has no member named `len'
<Mithrandir> /home/tfheen/tmp/cml26x20050104_1.1.0.18/carmel.c: In function `cml_queue':
<Mithrandir> /home/tfheen/tmp/cml26x20050104_1.1.0.18/carmel.c:4656: error: structure has no member named `mapping'
<Mithrandir> /home/tfheen/tmp/cml26x20050104_1.1.0.18/carmel.c:4657: error: structure has no member named `len'
<Mithrandir>  make KERNEL_SOURCE_DIR=/u
<Mithrandir> sr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<Mithrandir> is what I used
* dilinger scratches his head
<dilinger> i'm not sure how that managed to compile on i386
<Mithrandir> heh :-)
<dilinger> oh right
<dilinger> i386 #defines that bit of code away, x86_64 actually attempts to use it
<dilinger> Mithrandir: ok, that should be fixed
* dilinger sleeps
<Mithrandir> ook
<makx> salut fabbione
<fabbione> hey makx
<makx> fabbione: i'm enclined to drop the often discussed sparc klibc patch, as the debian gcc defaults to 32 according to trave11er..
<makx> needs to move on into testing.. :)
<fabbione> makx: go ahead and do it
<fabbione> i default to 32 too
<fabbione> it was a manual mistake to build it at 64
<fabbione> this patch looks like a question of life&death
<fabbione> just do what you think is right
<fabbione> and i will sync it
<fabbione> a patch that was born by a mistake
<makx> fabbione: hehe, ok thanks.
<makx> we have lots of yaird proponents and i don't want to make them the gift of not letting intramfs-tools into testing.
<fabbione> what's yaird?
<makx> an initramfs generator based on perl modules.
<makx> produces a very slim initramfs.
<makx> with all the bonus and bad sides, svenl loves it because of this. i'm more inclined to see that as dev syndrom.
<fabbione> they are all the same at the end
<makx> well hopefully ;)
<zul> heylo
<dilinger> Mithrandir: if you get bored, could you re-download that tarball and give it another try compiling against amd64-generic?
<dilinger> http://mouth.voxel.net/~dilinger/cml.tar.gz
<Mithrandir> Driver for knerle 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic has been built done
<Mithrandir> apart from the obvious typo, seems to compile fine at least.
<dilinger> Mithrandir: can you put SATAIIS150.ko online for me somewhere please?
<Mithrandir> http://err.no/tmp/SATAIIS150.ko
<dilinger> thanks
<dilinger> breezy's installer/partitioner still doesn't see any disks, despite 8 devices now showing up in /dev/discs.  wtf. :(
<Mithrandir> you might need something like the sd_mod module or so?
<dilinger> Mithrandir: that's loaded beforehand
<dilinger> there are symbols in sd_mod that it requires in order to load
<dilinger> afaict, the driver is working fine..
<dilinger> i guess i'll try w/ the i386 installer, see where that gets me
<dilinger> hm, no fabbione
<dilinger> ah well, just created the OpenAFSSupport spec
<jbailey> mjg59: Hey, looking at -rc5-mm1 it looks like akpm might have suspend/resume with usb suckage under control.  Any idea if it's real?>
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-11-01
<mjg59> jbailey: Haven't checked, I'm afraid. I'll look into it.
<dhpeterson> hi ... i have a question regarding breezy's linux-image-amd64-k8-smp crashing on boot, should I ask it here?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<mdz> BenC: ping
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-11-02
<dilinger> alright, i might not be going to UBZ now
<dilinger> since i no longer have a laptop
<mjg59> Urgh.
<dilinger> or a monitor
<mjg59> How did that happen?
<dilinger> my apt was broken into
<mjg59> :(
<mjg59> Fuck.
<dilinger> those were amongst the things they took
<mjg59> So far I've always got away with the fact that everything I own of value has been hidden under a pile of worthless shit
<dilinger> amusingly, they grabbed the $200 monitor and the falling apart, no-name laptop, but left two $3k+ rackmount servers
<dilinger> yea, my roommate lucked out that way
<dilinger> he had credit cards, a camera, and other stuff under a pile of his laundry
<dilinger> they missed it.  took my camera, though
<dilinger> since i had recently cleaned, it was nice and easy to find
<mjg59> Heh
<mjg59> I have a pile of 15 or so laptops, only one of which I care about
* dilinger sleeps
<zul> so who ami going to see tomorrow? ;)
<jbailey> zul: When do you arrive / where are you staying?
<infinity> zul : Now / in your living room.
<infinity> s/zul/jbailey/
<zul> jbailey: ill get in to the train station at noon.
<zul> ill take the subway to the hotel
<zul> so i should be there around 12:30
<jbailey> zul: Cool.  No idea what the plans are for tomorrow.
<zul> i was going to get some shopping in as well tomrrow
<infinity> jbailey : Do I have a SIM yet? :)
<infinity> jbailey : Your pants ETA is about 8 hours (going shopping with Zofia in the morning)
<jbailey> infinity: Nope, the swarm of the coworkers yesterday prevented me from getting much of anything I had planned to do done.  I'm going at lunch today.
<infinity> Coworkers.  Bah.
<jbailey> infinity: I think they've all figured out the wifi enough that they don't need to be in my livingroom. =)
<infinity> Heh.
<zul> who is at your plcae jbailey?
<jbailey> Just me and doko today.
<jbailey> I have so far had lifeless, mvo, fabionne, kiko, bradb, seb128, um...
<infinity> pitti
<doko> pitti
<jbailey> like 4 or 5 more, but I'm having trouble remembering who was here, and who was at dinner. =)
<jbailey> Right. =)
<zul> bunch of slackers
<fabbione> zul: hey dude
<jbailey> zul: Dude, we're ubunters.
<dilinger> i'm an ex-slacker!
<doko> somebody knows, if BenC already arrived?
<Mithrandir> dilinger: if you just need something (as in _something_ for ubz, I can probably bring an extra laptop.
<BenC> doko: not till Sat night
<dilinger> Mithrandir: thanks for the offer.  i've got too much stuff to do this weekend now, though
<Mithrandir> dilinger: ok.  It would be around next weekend too.
<dilinger> coordinating w/ the landlord to get my doors/locks fixed, moving valuables to my gf's place, etc
<zul> BenC: what time saturday?
<zul> crap i have to carve pumpkin tonight
<BenC> did that last night :)
<BenC> going to be late tomorrow night
<zul> BenC: heh i like leaving everything to the last minute
<zul> jbailey: voyager is expensive compared to via
<jbailey> zul: Err.. What?
<zul> bus vs train
<jbailey> zul: Ah, yeah.  That's why we caught the bus to Ottawa too.
<zul> via is about $20 cheaper
<jbailey> But it's only 2 hours.  So it's doable. I've moved my threshold up to 2.5 hours.
<jbailey> Eh?
<jbailey> Wasn't when we went.
<zul> jbailey: depends on the time of day i guess..
<zul> i think it was $60 one way for the bus 
<jbailey> Ouch.
<jbailey> I think we paid that round trip.
<zul> hmm..
<zul> i hate the bus anywyahs
<jbailey> But $40 one way for the train sounds about right.
<zul> hehe...choo choo train
<zul> right.see you guys tomorrow
<infinity> Ahh, nothing instills confidence like this:
<infinity> arch/ppc/kernel/idle.c: In function `default_idle':
<infinity> arch/ppc/kernel/idle.c:58: warning: implicit declaration of function `cpu_die'
<infinity> Of all the functions to throw a warning, why did it have to be "cpu_die"? :)
<fabbione> BenC: probably Merlin is going to drive from Boston to visit on sunday
<BenC> fabbione: cool
<fabbione> yeah he gave the list of the cool place where to go
<fabbione> they are all in less than a mile range from here :)
<fabbione> i am heading of
<fabbione> off
<fabbione> later guys
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-11-03
<ProN00b> how can i change the bootlogo ?
<mjg59> The bootlogo is nothing to do with the kernel
<ProN00b> well, nobody in #ubunto knows so i figured you people might be more skilled
<mjg59> Yes. That doesn't mean that it has anything to do with the kernel.
<mjg59> Which means that this is the wrong place to ask
<ProN00b> yeah, big f*ck you to you too
<zul> hey folks
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-11-04
<zul> BenC: you around?
<zul> hey
<zul> BenC: awake?
<zul> fabbione: slacker
<zul> chmj: around?
<chmj> zul: yes 
<zul> come near the back of the room im sitting by colin
<erwin_> I need to get "tulip-fixes-for-uli5261.patch" for my onboard ethernet. I think it is not yet in Ubuntu. What can I do?
<erwin_> Easier question: how can I figure out which patches are included in my kernel version?
<zul> erwin_: open a bug in bugzilla and we will add the patch to drapper
<erwin_> OK, I have opened a bug. But I will need the patch within the next week. I guess, that the bug procedure will take much longer, doesn't it? How difficult is compiling the tulip module myself?
<zul> erwin_: check the wiki
<fabbione> erwin_: it will never make it in a week
<fabbione> you need to build the kernel yourself
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-11-05
<BenC> hey, anyone awake?
<BenC> fabbione? 
<fabbione> morning
<zul> fabbione: you awake?
<fabbione> zul: yeah
<fabbione> on the way down to the room
<zul> im back on saturday
<fabbione> uh?
<fabbione> do you know we have sunday free?
<fabbione> there will be no work going on on sunday
<fabbione> (just that you know)
<fabbione> but cool if you are coming back
<fabbione> ;)
<fabbione> ttyl
<fabbione> smoking bof
<zul> yeah i know ill just be there for saturday
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> ah ok
<fabbione> cool
<zul> so do the kernel stuff on saturday ;)
<fabbione> zul: you need to mail cvd and mdz for that
<fabbione> we already have some bof scheduled for today
<zul> ok i can do that..
<zul> or i could just ask  him now
<zul> mdz: ping
<chmj> zul: around ?
<zul> chmj: yeah back in ottawa though
<zul> ill be back on saturday though
<chmj> oh ok 
<chmj> sorry about yesterday, got tired up 
<zul> not a problem
<fabbione> zul: the sooner the better
<zul> done
<mdz> zul: pong
<zul> mdz: did you see my email about the kernel bof?
<zul> can you guys let me know when you updated the specs?
<fabbione> zul: sure
<fabbione> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/monday-schedule.html
<fabbione> zul: keep an eye there to see today's schedule
<dilinger> hrmph
<dilinger> breezy's kernel hangs while loading acpi stuff on this laptop that i've been lent
<zul> i didnt do it
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-11-06
<zul> bunch of slackers
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-30
<infinity> BenC: I'd kill for that "kernel that builds with linux32", by the way (Yes, I realise it's still your weekend)
<fabbione> infinity: i spoke with him yesterday.. he should upload when he wakes up
<fabbione> plus we still have a bunch of other issues before we can do some real work
<infinity> fabbione: Yeah, I'm planning on bootstrapping hppa while I'm waiting on other toolchain stuff to fall into place.
<fabbione> infinity: i am about to start a test rebuild of main on sparc
<fabbione> infinity: we also have a new binutils for hppa
<infinity> Yeahp, I know.
<infinity> Jeff's been chatty out-of-band, as usual. :)
<fabbione> the orig is on chinstrap and the debian dir in bzr
<fabbione> infinity: do you want the build logs of edgy main on feisty toolchain?
<fabbione> (sparc)
<infinity> Sure, my old procmail rule should continue to catch them, yes?
<fabbione> i think so
* ajmitch probably doesn't need build logs this time round
<fabbione> what email address?
<fabbione> ajmitch: i already removed you
<ajmitch> thanks :)
<fabbione> infinity: what was your email address? i can never remember it
<fabbione> 0c3 something..
<infinity> adconrad@0c3.net
<infinity> (You could have asked LP)
<fabbione> you are better than LP
<infinity> I won't deny that claim.
<zul> BenC: what time are you getting into UDS?
<gebruiker> hello
<gebruiker> where is the 2.6.17-686 kernel?
<zul> its gone, you either get generic or 386 (although generic is kind of the equivalent)
<gebruiker> what's the reason for not releasing 686?
<gebruiker> I thought it would have a better performance inpact. I mean on 2.6.15-686 i play ppracer fine, but with 2.6.17-386 it doesn't go smooth as in the previous kernel 2.6.15-686
<zul> easier to maintain besides generic is the equivalent
<BenC> zul: I think around noon
<zul> BenC: cool..
<zul> going through sfo?
<BenC> san jose
<zul> heh ill be in san jose the same time
<gebruiker> quick question what happend to the build directory of -generic?
<gebruiker> 2.6.17-10-generic
<infinity> BenC: Hey, you live.  Will I have a kernel in the queue when I wake up in ~7 hours?
<BenC> infinity: Yep
<infinity> Spiff.  Thanks.
* kylem eyes the word hppa in backscroll.
<zul> *sigh* friday cant come sooner enough
<jbailey> BenC, fabbione: Around?
<jbailey> I'm wondering if upping /proc/sys/net/core/{r,w}mem_default is ever harmful, or just potentially a waste of memory?
<fabbione> yes i am 
<BenC> jbailey: yeah
<BenC> ethernet bridging is cool
<jbailey> BenC: I remember reading about the direct bus-to-bus stuff for ethernet briding.
<BenC> not much else you can do with a 6-port P4 1.2ghz, 256Meg ram machine
<jbailey> I gather that if it could tell that the packet stream wasn't going through netfilter or something it could just flip the packets from one interface to the other and not make it CPU bound?
<BenC> headless at that
<BenC> jbailey: ooh, wonder if it's doing that
<jbailey> Sure, P4 should have all the busmastering bits needed.
<fabbione> BenC: we... need... kernel... we... hungry.. of ... new..crack...
<BenC> fabbione: work is in progress :)
<fabbione> ehhehe
<BenC> should be uploading within a few hours
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> jbailey: binutils looks ok on sparc.. builded glibc on top and gcc on top of glibc... no errors up till now
<fabbione> it would have fallen apart a while ago
<fabbione> anyway i am off for a bit
<jbailey> up until now, like you just got an error, or like no errors so far? =)
<fabbione> time to enjoy wife :)
<fabbione> no errors so far
<jbailey> Even better. =)
<fabbione> i will need to teach you that we say the former in italian to indicate the latter
<jbailey> lemme paste thjs into -toolchain for doko.
<jbailey> fabbione: I'd love to learn italian one day. =)
<zul> hey jbailey 
<jbailey> Heya chuck!
<zul> how is it going?
<jbailey> Good.  busy as always.
<zul> nice
<kosnick> i tried to update kernel through synaptic , but synaptic search tool gives back only kernel version 2.4.sth . I have added extra repositories , is there any idea how can i get newer version of kernel through synaptic ( i wouldbn
<kosnick> 't dare nstall it myself).
<tfheen> sure?  you need to look for linux-image, not kernel-image
<kosnick> i'll try that , thx
<kosnick> tfheen : you were right , is there any command to help me find out which version i have now?
<tfheen> uname -r
<tfheen> (in a terminal)
<kosnick> so i have 2.6.15-23-386 . If i get 2.6.15-23-k7 will i have to install all the apps from the begining in order to make them work with the K7 version?
<tfheen> no
<kosnick> ok thx
<zul> so yeah...its a boy but that can change
<BenC> zul: Usually if they say it's a boy, they are right 90% of the time...it's when they say it's a girl that the accuracy goes down :)
<zul> yeppers katie has been telling me
<zul> *sigh* another computer geek in the family ;)
<ajmitch> what a shame :)
<zul> heh
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | 2.6.19-2.2 uploaded. Don't use it, it's for bootstrapping only
<BenC> my fastest kernel upload ever
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> updating external drivers is post-UDS?
<BenC> most external drivers are there
<BenC> missing a lot of acpi related ones though
<BenC> and there's no LRM yet, but I suspect it will just build
<BenC> I plan on having the kernel installable with LRM and linux-meta by UDS
<ajmitch> right, I'll know not to test it then :)
<BenC> I don't want to hold things off for three more weeks
* ajmitch mainly wants it for updated selinux hooks
<BenC> it's pretty damn solid, I have most machines running it now
<ajmitch> I don't think there's any hardware I particularly care about in my laptop that'll break, unless you're missing wireless firmware
<BenC> if you don't need any special drivers (like ibm-acpi) or LRM (ipw3945, ati, nvidia, madwifi), then you can probably install it now
<BenC> and even for ipw3945, it's as simple as copying existing /sbin/ipw3945d-*
<ajmitch> just ipw2200, nothing special
<BenC> you should be good then
<ajmitch> great, I'll grab it once it's built
<BenC> -1.1 is already there if you want to give that a go
<BenC> brb
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-10-31
* infinity goes to run some errands.
<infinity> BenC: When you am be uploading new kernel working, I are being pleased in the very.
<BenC> infinity: err, ok very?
<infinity> Thank you many good.
<BenC> have you been drinking? :)
<infinity> No, just exchanging emails with people with VERY BAD GRAMMAR.
<infinity> It's taking its toll.
<Nafallo> hi! any reason quickcam.ko disappeared in 2.6.19?
<zul> because its probably not activated yet
<Nafallo> was that something we pulled from outside the kernel tree? :-)
<Nafallo> cause that should explain the lack of it in 2.6.19 then
<Nafallo> anyway, I've filed bug #69495 so that it is remembered :-)
<infinity> BenC: Gooood morning!
<infinity> BenC: Three guesses as to why I'm so happy to see you. ;)
<fabbione> BenC: Goooooood morning!
<fabbione> BenC: Three guesses as to why we are so happy to see you. ;)
<BenC> good morning :)
<BenC> hehe, I have a kernel upload ready
<BenC> after a good nights sleep I finally figured out why sparc64 failed
<fabbione> BenC: and ppc...
<BenC> ppc was easy
<fabbione> there was no ppc_defconfig in the last upload
<fabbione> yeah 
<BenC> "make ppc32_defconfig" instead of defconfig
<BenC>         touch modules/$(arch)/kernel-image
<BenC>         if [ -d modules/sparc64 ] ; then \
<BenC>                 touch modules/sparc64/kernel-image && \
<BenC>                 cp -rp modules/sparc/shared modules/sparc64; \
<BenC>         fi
<BenC> that snippet got removed in feisty debian/rules, and it seems it is required still
<fabbione> yes that's required for udeb
<infinity> BenC: I have nothing but love, respect, and a pending PayPal transation for you.
<infinity> transaction too.
<BenC> infinity: a couple Corona's at UDS is fine :)
<BenC> just don't drink any more "Massive Destruction Weapons" or I'll call homeland security on you
<zul> heh
<infinity> BenC: They were really quite good.  I just don't recommend them by the dozen.
<zul> just wear sandles through security at the airport
<infinity> Security and I don't get along.
<infinity> Steel-shanked shoes loes every time.
<infinity> s/loes/lose/
<BenC> exchange you shit kickers for some nice comfy strawberry shortcake slippers
<zul> hehe
<infinity> That might get me even more looks.
<infinity> Anyhow.  Less idle chatter, more kernel uploading.
<infinity> (Then idle chatter!)
<zul> sone of a bitch rc4 is out
<tfheen> zul: do we/you/somebody have a plan on edgy and xen?  It'd be cool if we could get it to build out of the regular repo.
<infinity> s/edgy/feisty'?
<zul> tfheen: yeah i been working on porting it to 2.6.19
<tfheen> infinity: well, yeah.
<tfheen> zul: going to try to get it into the mainline kernel?
<zul> tfheen: the idea is to get it working with the regular repo
<zul> yep
<infinity> zul: Get it ported in the next couple of days, and you could be the very first universe package to build in feisty.
<infinity> You'd be famous!
<zul> heh it doesnt boot yet
<zul> but the idea is to have linux-image-2.6.19-generic-xen though in main like a regular flavour
<tfheen> zul: good, good.
<tfheen> I guess we'll chat in MV
<zul> tfheen: yep...been trying the past couple of days :)
<zul> its all in the spec
<zul> zul's master plan for wold domination
<tfheen> yay
<tfheen> world domination sounds good
<zul> we already have virt-manager and libvirt but we need to port some tools to ubuntu
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | 2.6.19-3.3 uploaded. Don't use it, it's for bootstrapping only
<BenC> infinity, fabbione: happy birthday
<infinity> Did that really require another ABI bump? :)
<infinity> (And thanks!)
<BenC> infinity: Since I don't have past ABI's, yes :)
<BenC> otherwise it will continue to fail to build where it failed before, or I have to do abi ignores per arch, and remember to remove them later
<BenC> fuck
<BenC> infinity: I need to do another one...I did ppc32_defconfig for powerpc instead of pmac32_defconfig
<BenC> why does this work on my test builds
<jbailey> BenC: Is it asking too much about the machine?
<BenC> Ah, I'm ppc64
<infinity> BenC: Crap.  Okay, be quick. :)
<infinity> BenC: The buildds are ppc64 too (just, y'know, with linux32 on the command line)
<infinity> So, if it works for you with linux32, it'll work for me.
<BenC> yeah, I need to add linux32 to my build setup
<jbailey> alias db='linux32 debuild -e PATH=/usr/lib/ccache:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games --preserve-envvar SETNJOBS'
<jbailey> Is what I use.
<infinity> dchroot needs an option to run a setup command for chroots.
<infinity> Sp "dchroot -c ppc32" can actually do "linux32 chroot /chroot/ppc" or so.
<infinity> s/Sp/So/
<jbailey> infinity: It has one.
<jbailey> infinity: I submitted the patch to Debian ~6 months ago, and it was accepted.
<infinity> Oh, is that new?
<infinity> (And by "new", I mean, "in the last few years")
<infinity> Cool.
<jbailey> The configuration file grew a third parameter which is the personality type to set.
<infinity> Get that version on davis, and make sure the build chroots there use it. :)
<jbailey> infinity: davis and ronne would be nice.
<infinity> jbailey: Speaking of personalities; did the hppa guys ever untangle their personality mess?
<jbailey> Yup, it's in 2.6.19, I think.
<infinity> Sweet, so I can run parisc64 kernels on my buildds, as of .19?
<infinity> (Well, this is assuming they work in other ways, but still, "linux32" will DTRT?)
<jbailey> Right. =)
<jbailey> to the linux32 question.
<jbailey> Current linux upstream will boot on an a500.
<jbailey> 2.6.19 released is expected to be fully merged with the parisc tree.
<jbailey> The major 140k patch to the signals stuff was just reverted in the parisc tree yesterday - kyle's reworking it to be something accepted for this release
<kylem> moo.
<jbailey> kylem: yomama.
<kylem> 2.6.20 should be 1:1 barring things that happen between -rc1 and -final.
<jbailey> 2.6.19 won't get the merge?
<jbailey> Won't it all be contained to the arch/parisc dir?
<kylem> the signals patch was full of shit anyway.
<kylem> i can't see it being responsible for bad behaviour
<kylem> basically the only thing affected was ptrace SET/GET SIGINFO
<kylem> and rt_sigqueueinfo
<kylem> both of which i have fixed properly.
<kylem> anyway, the rest of the compat signals work (which unifies things for all but ia64, is somethin gi'm working on now)
<kylem> (ia64 is "speshul" for needing a non-standard fields in struct siginfo)
<kylem> brb, need to run to a mtg.
<Nafallo> nafallo@darkelf:~ $ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<Nafallo>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Nafallo>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Nafallo>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Nafallo> kernelbug?
<Nafallo> hello again btw :-)
<zul> 2.6.19?
<Nafallo> yes.
<Nafallo> -2
<zul> check out the topic
<Nafallo> aha.
<fabbione> BenC: you alraedy got bugs on .19... SCORE
<BenC> fabbione: Rejecting both :)
<fabbione> BenC: ehehhe.. 
<BenC> ppc builds with linux32 now
<BenC> however sparc wont work
<fabbione> BenC: and sparc?
<fabbione> why not?
<BenC> I've no idea...something braindead in kernel-package
<fabbione> it used to work in edgy.. wth did change in feisty?
<BenC> I think it's some kbuild changes
<fabbione> we didn't change kernel-package
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> so how are we going to workaround it?
<fabbione> we really need that stuff to build to open feisty
<fabbione> and we start to be short of time
<BenC> may get infinity to add a "don't use linux32 on kernel build" workaround
<fabbione> K A M A S U T R A with the buildd...
<fabbione> that's doable and it's easy to do
<fabbione> i got lamont to hack buildd to add a per package build env call
<fabbione> at.. whory time i think
<BenC> adam said it was real simple, but he didn't like it :)
<fabbione> it's really simple
<fabbione> but i agree.. it's not clean
<fabbione> and it needs manual propagation on each major kernel upload for each buildd
<lamont> hence your use of the word 'hack', eh?
<fabbione> lamont: at the time you did it was clean and nice
<fabbione> lamont: but there is no LP integration :P
<fabbione> so it's a hack now
<fabbione> code automatic degradation
<BenC> I should rexec debian/rules when arch=sparc, using linux64 :)
<fabbione> ahah
<BenC> fabbione: Basically it boils down to "minimal.mk debian" in kernel-package's initial call trying to rebuild .config, but without loading sparc.mk to set proper stuff with KPKG_SUBARCH=sparc64
<fabbione> bah...
<BenC> it's hairy, it's voodoo, and I don't like trying to read it
<fabbione> BenC: worth checking if new kernel-package has a fix for that?
<fabbione> it's an arch all package so not really an issue to have it before toolchain
<BenC> muhahah
<BenC> ifeq ($(arch),sparc)
<BenC> PRE_CMD := sparc64
<BenC> endif
<BenC> MAKE_KPKG := $(PRE_CMD) make-kpkg --stem $(stem)
<BenC> that works
* BenC commits and uploads
<fabbione> i would actually suggest to use linux64
<fabbione> don't forget the B-D on sparc-utils!
<fabbione> linux32 is called from outside the chroot
<fabbione> or linux32
<fabbione> or whatever you want to use
<fabbione> anyway. bed time
<fabbione> BenC: thanks..
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel | 2.6.19-4.4 uploaded. Don't use it, it's for bootstrapping only (and for you, infinity)
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-11-01
<dg6e74> can someone point me to the correct channel where i can get help with kubuntu networking
<infinity> dg6e74: I would assume either #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<BenC> infinity: 4.4 seems to be chugging along
<srwalter> so what's the story on bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63134
<BenC> srwalter: It will be addressed on the first -proposed kernel upload I do
<BenC> but with feisty opening, and UDS next week, it wont be any time soon
<srwalter> that's encouraging
<srwalter> I may as well poke you about https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/57625 while I have your attention
<BenC> infinity: yay, sparc and ppc built
<BenC> srwalter: I'm more likely to update to the latest atmel driver than accept that patch
<BenC> srwalter: Latest driver uses correct firmware loading and seems to better support current kernels
<srwalter> that solves the bug just as well as my patch
<BenC> srwalter: feisty has latest atmel in 2.6.19 if you want to test it
<BenC> I can just backport from feisty
<srwalter> sounds good
<infinity> BenC: I saw.  Thanks. :)
<BenC> I'm just waiting got i386 to fail to spite me
<infinity> Seems unlikely.
<BenC> infinity: I wont hide it either, I added "sparc64" to prefix the make-kpkg commands to fix sparc
<infinity> Anyhow, even if it does, it doesn't matter for the toolchain bootstrap, since we already have a linux-libc-dev from 2.6.19 on i386.
<BenC> I'll figure it out later when you guys aren't blocking on me
<infinity> BenC: Yeah, I saw the fix. :)
<infinity> BenC: Better a dirty hack than being blocked so, yes, thanks again. :)
<BenC> one week into feisty, and I'm already at abi 4 :)
<infinity> Should have been using a magic 0.X scheme for "effin' broken ABI, don't count on it working" or something. :)
<infinity> (Still could, since nothing yet depends on the ABI)
<infinity> Then you could go back to 1, 2, 3, 4 again later. :)
<BenC> yeah, would require logic changes all in the build setup though
<BenC> I've already had to close two bug reports on 2.6.19 because people expect it to work every already, even though it's known that a lot of external modules are still missing
<infinity> Yeah, s'pose so.  Though using 0.X for test kernels would mean that we wouldn't have to shove every new kernel upload through NEW. :)
<BenC> good point
<infinity> Something to think about for feisty+1's kernel, perhaps.
<BenC> I'm tracking ABI now, since we'll have built ABI files on all arches this time
<BenC> the mad-patch-rush in 2.6.19 git is over, so there wont be huge sweeping changes
<infinity> Excellent.
<infinity> Alright, I'm off to run some pre-UDS errands.
<infinity> Have about 5 days of "real life" and another 5 days of ork to attend to in the next... 2.5 days.  Should prove interesting.
<infinity> s/ork/work/
<test> where can I get 2.6.19? I want to use it for bootstrapping mondoarchive . Mondo archive is a backup my workstation to dvd or other media.
<BenC> test: It's in feisty, but I wouldn't suggest using it
<test> let me tell you the deal here. I'm on a deadline delivering 1500+ ubuntu desktop pc's.
<test> I'm in the final stages, which is creating a recovery cd. 2.6.17 generic is crashing on my via chipsets
<test> so I used the workarround to boot it, however, when mondoarchive is creating the filesystems and is about to recover the data the kernel says the machine runs out of mem.
<test> this 2.6.17 generic just doesn't feel right with this via chipset. 
<crimsun> does 2.6.15 not work?
<test> 2.6.15 is not availble in edgy repositorys as far as i know.
<crimsun> right, I mean "using Dapper"
<crimsun> if you're rolling out 1500+ desktops, I'd think that an LTS release is the more likely choice
<test> we use software that only works correct on edgy, for example the oem-config-prepare and some systems contain sis chipsets, and the 2.6.15 doesn't work with the sis audo chipset.
<test> so I'm stuck with 2.6.17.
<crimsun> audo or audio?
<test> audio
<crimsun> what in particular?
<crimsun> dapper and edgy have nearly identical alsa
<crimsun> there are only a handful of differences (across isa and older pci drivers)
<crimsun> (don't pay any attention to the alsa version string)
<test> sis964 if i'm not mistaking
* Keybuk doubts edgy will even boot with 2.6.15 :)
<test> hmm. let me see what the 2.6.15 can achieve
<BenC> I have to agree with crimsun...rolling out that many, I suspect you want dapper
* test wonders if it is possible to just bootstrap the mondoarchive  with 2.6.19-4.4 and boot the ubuntu desktops with the 2.6.17 generic
<test> re-installing and re-configuring everything, is going to take to much time... 
* test is about to stress out
<test> about te toest 2.6.15-27-6868
<hughsie> BenC: why is 2.6.19rc4 only useful for bootstrapping?
<hughsie> I want to do some OLPC work...
<fabbione> hughsie: totally untested, not finished, missing a lot of stuff from edgy
<mjg59_> It's there so we can bootstrap glibc and so on
<hughsie> fabbione: you mean it might boot, but my wireless wont work, or it just wont boot?
<mjg59_> Once they're sorted, we'll be looking at doing a proper upload
<fabbione> without which we can't do what mjg59_ wrote and open feisty
<mjg59_> Ought to boot. Ought to support a compilation environment. Beyond that, you're on your own
<hughsie> mjg59_: ahh, gotcha
<fabbione> hughsie: it might eat your data, it might boot and work wonderful.. you are on your own
<hughsie> when is feisty going to see some kernel upload lovin'?
<hughsie> days/weeks?
<hughsie> i.e. do i go compile my own kernel.org kernel.... :-)
<fabbione> we usually delay 2 weeks each time somebody come here and ask
<fabbione> so we are about at mid January now
<zul> lol
<hughsie> fabbione: lol, thanks. :-)
<fabbione> hughsie: when we are ready there will be a kernel
<fabbione> and it will become the default automatically
<hughsie> fabbione: that's what my mother used to say, well, replace kernel with "cake"
<fabbione> (assuming you are upgrading from edgy and you have the meta packages installed)
<hughsie> sure, i'm guessing feisty is pretty empty now
<fabbione> food time
* fabbione &
<hughsie> but the kernel in edgy is just too old to work with the olpc patches
<hughsie> i might have to fire up fedora.... :-)
<pitti> Hi
<pitti> zul, BenC: do you have time for another kernel security update?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-11-02
<BenC> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.19-4-generic_2.6.19.1-1_i386.deb
<BenC> sweetness
<zul> nice
<infinity> Does it work? :)
<BenC> infinity: I upgraded to latest unified ati shar file
<BenC> I don't have any ATI to test with though
<BenC> rest of the stuff just got the normal request_irq() fixups, and removal of linux/config.h
<BenC> getting ready to test nvidia
<BenC> infinity: I plan on having lrm/linux-meta/linux-source-2.6.19 uploaded tomorrow
<BenC> infinity: want to test lrm+ati?
<BenC> infinity: if you feel like testing it, I'm uploading the x86 packages including fglrx stuff to rookery:~bcollins/ now
<infinity> lrm+ati won't work, guaranteed.
<infinity> Unless you did the necessary (and hush-hush, we don't talk about it) hex-editing.
<BenC> nope, give me some hints :)
<infinity> Probably easier shown than spoken.  I can mangle the orig for you for this upload, and show you at UDS-MV.
<BenC> can we do it in debian/rules?
<infinity> Note thta we have an unwritten (but oft confirmed) pseudo-license with ATI to blatantly violate their license (which disallows binary patching), hence why this is a bit hush-hush.
<BenC> I'd rather we keep the shar file intact without modification
<infinity> I've tried a few ways to automate it, and it never quite turns out right.
<infinity> We always just rolled our own tarballs in previous releases.  *shrug*
<BenC> is this on the kernel module or the libaries?
<infinity> (We did even before I started patching binaries)
<infinity> This is libGL.
<BenC> is it rpath related?
<infinity> Vaguely, yeah.  They hardcode the (incorrect) path to the DRI modules.
<infinity> It could be fixed with a symlink on i386 (though ugly), but it can't really be fixed on amd64 at all without binary patching, since they build for SuSE which uses lib/lib64 while we use lib32/lib
<infinity> And, of course, as any kid who used to do binary patching in the bad old days knows, you must make sure to pad out the replaces string with nulls, and make sure the binary is the same length at the end. :)
<infinity> Trivial to do with a hex editor by hand, I had a hard time coaxing sed or perl into wanting to give me love.
<BenC> infinity: That may no longer be the case
<infinity> I'd be ecstatic if that were so.
<BenC> infinity: I can't find any hint of that path in any of the binaries
<infinity> Let me grab the latest.
<BenC> 8.29.6 is what I have
<BenC> single shar for x86 and x86_64
<infinity> We want 8.30.3
<infinity> 8.29.6 is known-broken.
<infinity> Like, moreso than usual. :)
<BenC> 8.30.3 is beta isn't it?
<infinity> Not according to their press release that says it was released yesterday. :/
<BenC> wasn't on the download when I went to "current", just a few hours ago
<infinity> Gah, ati.com goes to ati.amd.com now.
<BenC> yep :)
<infinity> Man, I need to keep up with tech news.
<infinity> Curernt is 8.30.3 when I go there. :)
<infinity> Thouhg, where are you finding this unified shar?
<infinity> Also, I'm womdering if we should do an fglrx-legacy, or if we should just tell poeple to use the radeon driver if they've got old cards.
<BenC> Linux Drivers -> FireGL Series -> Linux x86 Display Driver... -> any "Current Driver"
<infinity> Hrm, I went a different route.
<BenC> I went to "Drivers & Software"
<infinity> But, kay.  While they server the 32/64-bit "driver installers" out of different directories, they do appear to be the same file. :)
<infinity> serve, even.
<BenC> yeah, md5sum proved that to me :)
<BenC> got a url got 8.30.3?
<infinity> I'm low on bandwidth, I just trusted file lenght. :)
<infinity> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=1176
<BenC> I'll drop that in and rebuild
<infinity> Want to unshar it, "find . -name libGL\* -exec strings \{\} \; | grep usr" for me?
<infinity> If they've really removed those hardcoded paths, I'm a happy man.
<BenC> if not, I'll see about hacking them in-build
<infinity> I'm sure it's not too much effort, I just gave up cause I had better things to do.
<infinity> If I did the regex matching (and replacing) in pure escape codes, and found the magical invocation for "stop trying t null-terminate the string, you dimwit", I'm sure it'd go smoothly. :)
<infinity> Of course, the other advantage to distributing it pre-patched was that it wasn't obvious from the build system that we were violating the license.
<infinity> And ATI doesn't really want us to mention that we're doing so (which is why it's not in debian/copyright), cause then everyone will want to.
<infinity> "Well, if Ubuntu can add a binary patch for their pet issue, why can't we add binary patches for PCI IDs?" etc.
<infinity> I realise the irony of me discussing this in a public channel, but it's not like it's a SECERET that we provide a patched libGL (any idiot can verify that with md5sum), it's just something we prefer to pretend we're not doing.
<BenC> why do we move the dri modules if they are hard coded?
<infinity> In the i386 cause, it's because we don't ship /usr/X11R6 anymore, in the amd64 case, it's because of that, and also because of the lib/lib32/lib64 confusion.
<infinity> Our base system (lib) is 64-bit, SuSE's base system is 32-bit, so the biarch logic is ass-backwards there.
<infinity> While we can symlink lib64->lib, we clearly can't symlink lib->lib32. :)
<BenC> right
<infinity> Oh, this could prove.. Interesting...
<infinity> http://projects.info-pull.com/mokb/
<fabbione> BenC: are you still around?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<HeMing> anybody in here?
<tonfa> gug
<tonfa> just curious, has anybody managed to boot -rc4-mm2 (with or without SYSFS_DEPRECATED)
<tonfa> ?
<tonfa> and thanks for the UUID stuff, switching to libata works fine!
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-11-03
<kylem> infinity, want me to bring anything from canada?
<infinity> Girls that say "aboot"?
<infinity> Maple syrup and toques?
<johanbr> Some poutine, maybe?
<infinity> I'm not sure.
<infinity> Poutine doesn't travel well.
<infinity> I only like it fresh.  That crazy canned poutine concept makes me ill.
<kylem> hehe
<johanbr> Maybe you could smuggle some vegemite into the US and sell it at jacked-up prices to Aussie expats.
<infinity> It's been taken off the ban list already, apparently.
<infinity> That was short-lived.
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<BenC> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> BenC: sorry i don't remember what i had to askl
* tfheen mumbles something about contentless pings considered harmful.
<highvoltage> I know this channel is for development discussion only, but I really can't think of a better place to ask. What kernel is the best to use on an LTSP server, -generic, or -server?
<zul> server probably but you might want to check on the ltsp server
<zul> er..channel
<highvoltage> already did :)
<highvoltage> I think I'll have to do some real life performance tests next week. I'll come back to provide some feedback.
<tfheen> highvoltage: I'd say the -generic one; you probably want lower latency and such rather than maximum throughput
<highvoltage> tfheen: that was the direction I was thinking in. although I wondered how the -generic one would perform under high loads as apposed to the server one. I also think -generic would work best, I'll include that on our default cd tentatively and do some real life tests next week.
<neuralis> highvoltage: an ltsp server is a server in a pretty unconventional sense. you want generic, for the same reason that a desktop user wants generic.
<highvoltage> neuralis: ok.
<highvoltage> we used the server kernel before for ltsp servers, and it worked ok, but I will go with generic for the next updates.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-11-04
<chuck> hey
<admin123> 2.6.19-4.4 is suitable for dfs?
<admin123> I assume so, yes?
<admin123> -4.4. is not in the mirrors, where can I get it?
<zul> its in feisty
<ajmitch> note that the topic here still states "don't use it"
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-11-05
<kylem> morning.
<fabbione> hey kylem 
<zul> hes having a shower
<fabbione> zul: you two together?
<zul> yep
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-29
<clever> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kraut> moin
<zul> BenC: i got the bastard ported to 2.6.23 this weekend
<BenC> zul: did it require whips and chains, or just a little lube?
<zul> all of the above
<zul> now I just have to fix bits and pieces of it
<zul> mering xen bits to 2.6.24 is a bit more work and other distros havent done it yet 
<zul> BenC: im just listening in your conversation and there are alot of patches for hdaps that hasnt been sent upstream
<Nafallo> whats the status about hdaps in Ubuntu anyway. does it do anything?
<Nafallo> OOTB that is.
<zul> BenC: can uploads be done friday?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-30
<Angelus> hi
<Angelus> i made an apt-get source linux-source, and it gave me an empty linux-meta folder with a debian folder
<Angelus> is this right?:S
<Keybuk> Angelus: technically, yes ;)
<Keybuk> since linux-source is an empty package that depends on the version of linux-source you want
<Keybuk> (try apt-get source linux-source-2.6.22 :p)
<Angelus> ahhh
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> cause the guide on the wiki only says to do "apt-get source linux-source"
<Angelus> hehe
<Angelus> ok Keybuk it worked, thanks alot
<Angelus> is it posible to run make menuconfig to edit one of the configs in /debian/config ?
<zul> AngelusL: you would have to do something like cat one of the configs.* to config
<Angelus> zul:  would doing "make menuconfig" in the kernel source tree, and saving to the .config , then copy it to /debian/config/amd64/config  do the trick ?
<zul> Angelus: I would cp debian/config/amd64/config to your kernel source and then cat debian/config/amd64/config.generic to .config and then make menuconfig but its all in the wiki
<Angelus> zul: the wiki only tells you to edit debian/config/amd64/config or the other flavours
<Angelus> it doesnt state anything about menuconfig :p
<zul> cat debian/config/am64/config > .config 
<zul> cat debian/config/amd64/config.generic >> .config
<zul> copy to your kernel source and then do make menuconfig
<Angelus> zul: im having this error when i update the configs with debian/rules
<Angelus> debian/scripts/misc/oldconfig: line 66: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/scripts/misc/splitconfig.pl: Permission denied
<zul> dont run the script just do what I said and then run make menuconfig 
<zul> im off to bed
<Angelus> yes i know zul , but the guide says that after make menuconfig/ or editing the config you must update the configs with that script
<thully> Hi - i'm trying to rebuild git snapshots of my kernel to test for a but and after one successful build, I'm now getting the following error...
<thully> /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: debian/rules: not found
<thully> how do I get the debian/rules file to exist again?  I'm assuming the previous build destroyed it
<chellwig> how do people write device drivers in c
<dconway> hi
<dconway> which ubuntu kernel supports webcam support
<dconway> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 05ca:1837 Ricoh Co., Ltd         
<dconway> no driver support for it yet?
<dconway> any hints appreciated
<dconway> does a diff version of the kernel matter?
<dconway> anyone awake
<Angelus> guys
<Angelus> i compiled a custom kernel
<Angelus> it created me a bunch of .deb files
<Angelus> like sata-modules , pata-modules, 4 kenrel images, 4kernel headers
<Angelus> do i need to install everything?
<Angelus> iv got all these http://rafb.net/p/t0EQfD51.html
<abogani> Angelus: udeb files are for installer only. You can ignore these.
<Angelus> abogani: and the modules files? the ones like sata-modules? they're installer files?
<abogani> Angelus: AFAIK Yes. All files with udeb extension working in Debian Installer only (aka alternate CD in Ubuntu slang).
<Angelus> ahh
<Angelus> ok
<Angelus> thankz mate
<Angelus> ok last question, for compiling the restricted modules, do i need to install every header package ? like generic, server, rt  and the rest?
<abogani> I don't know, sorry.
<zul> lamont: I like your dog grooming story
<lamont> zul: THANKS
<lamont> who hit that caps lock key
<Angelus> hello
<Angelus> i compiled the kernel sucesffuly using debian/rules, everything worked fine including restricted drivers, BUT adept is telling me to update from 2.6.22 to 2.6.22 i can't understand why. its the same version as the ubuntu's official version even the ABI number
<Angelus> please somebody answer me i really need to fix this anoying issue :(
<Nafallo> Angelus: it works as it is supposed to then...
<Nafallo> Angelus: prefer the version from the repos if it is the same version.
<gnomefreak> Angelus: you changed it that makes i < ubuntu versions (assuming you either didnt pass all the config options or you passed a config option ubuntu doesnt use
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: no, why?
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: I'm pretty sure it does what I wrote as well.
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: if he changed config options and kept same version its gonna be < ubuntu version
<Angelus> Nafallo:  and gnomefreak i didnt understand you
<Angelus> it is the same version exacly
<Angelus> even the abi
<gnomefreak> Angelus: you compiled it and didnt change any config options?
<Angelus> but adept is giving me un update to the repo version
<Angelus> of course i changed config options
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: if it's the exactly same name on the deb I'm pretty sure it compares what it has in the packagelist against the package that is actually installed.
<Angelus> i change debian/config/amd64/config
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: ubuntu version should rule over personal builds
<gnomefreak> afaik
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: that's what I tell you.
<Angelus> hmm
<gnomefreak> Angelus: just pin it if you dont want adept to complain
<Angelus> is there  way i can change the abi number?
<Angelus> g
<Angelus> gnomefreak: "how to i pin it" ?
<Angelus> *do
<gnomefreak> Angelus: its a bad idea to keep same version that you build as ubuntus build because if you get them mixed up it can be issues on bug reports ect...
<gnomefreak> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gnomefreak> Angelus: my packages always have a higher version
<Angelus> the guide says that doing "debian/rules binary" should generate a unique abi number, in my case it didn't it used same abi number as the kubuntu abi number
<Angelus> gnomefreak: is there a way to generate a diferent abi number manually?
<gnomefreak> Angelus: not sure im not a kernel dev
<Angelus> so my only choise is pinning?
<Angelus> Nafallo: do you know how to generate a diferent abi for a custom built kernel?
<_Thelonius_> hi, anyone here?
<_Thelonius_> i need help on the compiling of the kernel...
<_Thelonius_> i cannot enable a module and i dunno why
<Angelus> guys
<Angelus> i discovered that my kernel package has a smaller size then the ubuntu kernel
<Angelus> so i think thats why its telling me to upgrade?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-10-31
<rexxx> #join tor
<Angelus> if i compiled a kernel using make-kpkg not usib debian/rules script. and i wanna compile the restricted-modules. what abi version should i put in the control script of the restricted-modules?
<Angelus> sorry i disconnected by mistake
<Angelus> so my question was: if i compiled a kernel using make-kpkg not using the debian/rules script, and i wanna compile the restricted-modules, what abi version should i put in the control script of the restrected modules ?
<Angelus> sorry , i meant what abi version should i put in the debian/rules script of the restricted-modules
<kraut> moin
<Daviey> Hey, anybody tinkered with 2.6.24-rc1 here?
<havoque>  is there some boot parameter that should be entered at the gutsy install prompt to force the use of old pata drivers, because with the default install options the new libata subsystem loads, thus treating my hdd as sda instead of hda, and imposes a limit of 15 partitions, i have 20, and want to install gutsy in hda17(/) and hda 18 (/home)?
<havoque> i don't know where to ask this question really
<fdv> Hi. anybody know how to specify a custom name suffix when building a kernel using debian/rules? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile doesn't really get into that, and the result isn't really named any differently from the stock kernels either.
<fdv> sorry if this is the wrong channel for support requests like this
<sridhar> hi everbody, I need to create live come install CD for our distro which is based on debian, but iam following the procedure of "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization", but iam getiing error, while loading kernel " /init: .: 163: Can't open /scripts/casper  Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" plz
<gene6482> if there is a bug in the kernel (already reported) is this where one would go to discuss it?
<abogani> sridhar: You must install casper package into squashfs file.
<JanC> gene6482: in theory, yes, but the developers are at the UDS in Boston
<gene6482> JanC: thanks, I'm just trying to get my sound working and apparently it's a kernel bug, and I'm bashing my head off a wall trying to figure it out :-)
<zul> lamont: you are evil
<lamont> zul: ??
<lamont> what did I do now/
<lamont> ?
<zul> lamont: you were talking about that planet post..
<lamont> oh
<lamont> ok
 * zul is listening in btw
<zul> noooooooo..
<gene6482> i have an issue where even though i use a custom dsdt(worked with feisty - toshiba p100) the kernel seems to ignore it and thus i have no sound, any ideas?
<zul> BenC: is is just going to be -generic for the daily builds?
<gene6482> this is the url for the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136469
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136469 in linux-source-2.6.22 "toshiba p100 series dsdt acpi error no sound, works with acpi turned off." [Medium,Triaged] 
<lamont> zul: generic only in the daily builds
<fritsch> I found two patches applied in 2.6.22-14-generic which break suspend to ram on my thinkpad system (on this model for everybody else), i have filed this as a bug
<fritsch> should i provide a patch which reverts these two patches?
<Daviey> Where can i find the Hardy git tree?
<Hammerhead> anyone using shfs and Fiesty?
<Hammerhead> Hello all  BTW
<Hammerhead> Can't get it to suild
<Hammerhead>  make[4]: *** [/usr/src/modules/shfs/Linux-2.6/dir.o] Error 1               ▒
<Hammerhead>                 │ make[3]: *** [_module_/usr/src/modules/shfs/Linux-2.6] Error 2             ▒
<Hammerhead>                 │ make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'      ▒
<Hammerhead>                 │ make[2]: *** [default] Error 2                                             ▒
<Hammerhead>                 │ make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/shfs/Linux-2.6'               ▒
<Hammerhead>                 │ make[1]: *** [binary-modules] Error 2                                      ▒
<Hammerhead>                 │ make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/shfs'                         ▮
<Hammerhead>                 │ make: *** [kdist_build] Error 2  
<Hammerhead> sorry for the paste
<TheMuso_Boston> 1/c
<TheMuso_Boston> ugh
<havoque> is there some boot parameter that forces the gutsy install process to use the old ide drivers rather than the new libata subsystem which treats hda as sda and thus limiting the number of allowed partitions to 15, i have 20 partitions as i am a multidistro user/tester and can't install gutsy at the moment, my hdd is pata, not scsi
<mjg59> No
<havoque> so, no gutsy for me?
<Mithrandir> you could just use lvm instead of a bajillion partitions
<havoque> isn't lvm for peeple who have not already configured partitions?
<fdv> I've added a string to EXTRAVERSION in debian/rules.d/0-common-vars.mk. This works when compiling and installing, but apparently not when building debs (compiled using 'AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs'). Does anybody know where this is governed?
<fdv> or, I might be mistaken, it might not be the deb compilation that fails, but rather the initrd step
<fdv> the point is that at some point in the installation process, files are expected to be found under 2.6.22-14-386, rather than 2.6.22-14-386-slab (as I set EXTRAVERSION to 14-386-slab), meaning there must be someplace else I need to update as well
<gene6482> is there a place where one could check on changes between kernel versions, i have a regression in audio support since i've upgraded to gutsy and it appears to be kernel related, wasn't sure where to go (bug is already filed)
<havoque> when will, and will ever, libata-pata allow more than 15 partitions
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-11-01
<gene6482> the kernel appears to not take the acpi_osi=!Linux parameter needed to make my sound work(used custom dsdt in feisty)
<gwi> Is this a kernel related error? ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1c00000 action 0x2 frozen
 * cofeineSunshine_ good morning
<kraut> moin
<Degi>  hi guys am looking for a help of connrate module in the kernel
<zerosoul> any body know how i can get my wireless card up and running
<Nafallo> Degi: this is probably not the place then. try #ubuntu ?
<Nafallo> zerosoul: same for you
<zerosoul> ok ur a very warm crowd
<Nafallo> yea. 17C outside today here :-)
<zerosoul> 31 over here
<Nafallo> woha
<zerosoul> na just mild
<duq> Hi folks, I'm trying to compile a custom kernel with some patches, and I also need the madwifi drivers from l-r-m to work.  I have this working fine on my debian systems, but I
<duq> I'm new to ubuntu and the kernel setup's a bit different here...
<duq> is this the right place to ask about this or should I go to #ubuntu or something?
<ikonia> Chaps was SSP implimentd in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<duq> I got probs compiling a custom kernel...  Here's what I did and the error I got:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42911/
<duq> The KernelCustomBuilt page tantalizingly talks about "custom flavours", which sounds like just the thing, but it fails to actually construct the .deb at the end of the compile...  "package linux-image-2.6.22-14-cnc not in control info"
<duq> A machine I'm using needs a custom kernel with some additional patches, and it needs l-r-m (for madwifi).  I followed the instructions on the KernelCustomBuild wiki page but it failed...  Details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42911/
<duq> Any help appreciated
<duq> BenC: Hi!  I'm a long-time debian user trying to compile a custom kernel in Ubuntu, but the instructions on the KernelCustomBuild wiki page aren't working for me.  Details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42911/
<BenC> duq: rgrep for "xen" in debian/. and make sure you've added your custom flavor where it needs to be
<BenC> duq: specifically, it needs to be added to the all_custom_flavours, and the per-arch (i386?) rules.d/ file
<duq> Ok I'll check thanks!
<BenC> duq: then make sure to run "fakeroot debian/rules clean" before the build to generate the control file additions
<zul> crickey i completely forgot im going to a hockey game tonight
<fuzzy> Hi, I found a bug in the open-iscsi kernel module when trying to attach to a solaris / open solaris iscsi target, after talking with the open-iscsi devs they said this is a 2.6.22 kernel problem and was fixed in 2.6.23.  I'm curious if this is going to be backported into the 2.6.22 tree for ubuntu or should I go about compiling a kernel from source ( I don't want to do this ).  http://groups.google.com/group/open-iscsi/bro
<gene6482> is there a place to find the changes between the vanilla 2.6.22 kernel and the ubuntu 2.6.22 kernel, my sound works with vanilla kernel, as well as kernels from mandriva and opensuse, but not with ubuntu, all are 2.6.22
<gene6482> sorry, i'm a noob
<fuzzy> which sound card do you have?
<gene6482> it's intel hda (conexant), but i'm on a toshiba p105 which apparently has a bunch of issues
<gene6482> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136469
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136469 in linux-source-2.6.22 "toshiba p100 series dsdt acpi error no sound, works with acpi turned off." [Medium,Triaged] 
<fuzzy> so boot with acpi=off
<gene6482> isn't that dangerous though, it works with acpi on under feisty(so right now i boot that kernel), but 2.6.22 seems to boot faster
<gene6482> plus i'm trying to learn more about all this so that i can help other people fix problems they might have
<fuzzy> gene6482: have you flashed your bios up to v3.0?
<gene6482> fuzzy: yeah i'm at v3.8
<gene6482> on the toshiba linux mailing list it says that ubuntu backported something from 2.6.23 that makes it not work, but it doesn't say what it is
<fuzzy> gene6482: apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386
<fuzzy> fixed it for me.
<fuzzy> try that
<gene6482> i'll try it when i get home, it will work even though i use the generic kernel?
<fuzzy> you need to read your forum again
<fdv> anybody here now who might know how I can change EXTRAVERSION to something in addition to flavour when compilling using debian/rules?
<IntuitiveNipple> The usual way to do it is add "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules ..."
<fdv> yes, but that name of the resulting kernel collides with the stock kernel
<gene6482> fuzzy: i tried installing that and there was no change
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-11-02
<TheMuso_Boston> 1/c
<TheMuso_Boston> ugh
<pkh> i'm trying to update the current sierra usb-serial driver and running into some problems -- if this is the wrong place, then sorry (and could you suggest a more appriate channel?)
<chuck_> #ubuntu
<pkh> zul, any chance of a really quick qn here?  the build is failing in the jiffies.h include file before even getting to the main sierra code...
<pkh> i find anything more complicated than 'how do I enable desktop effects' or 'how do I play a dvd' are too in depth there...
<fuzzy> is there a howto somewhere that will show me how to basically rebuild the linux source tree for gutsy in /usr/src so I can use it to compile a module?
<fuzzy> headers aren't going to be enough alone
<pkh> what is the procedure to get later versions of a kernel driver (sierra.c) included in the ubuntu kernel?  it's at 1.0.6 but 1.2.5c is the latest.  i've successfully built and used 1.2.5c (and added a new model to it's list -- which I need to find out how to get my changes included as well...)
<fdv> FuzzyB: are you looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<FuzzyB> i think that will work thanks fdv
<fdv> FuzzyB: np. let me know if you find out how to add something to EXTRAVERSION using the debian/rules approach :)
<FuzzyB> i will right now i'm trying to get something sane with open-iscsi+xen for open solaris iscsi targets to work correctly
<fdv> I don't envy you ;)
<FuzzyB> nor does anyone else that's already seen the answer to my bug query on the open-iscsi mailing lists
<FuzzyB> and i guess the bug is very minor
<fdv> :(
<FuzzyB> yea
<fdv> I guess my problem is slightly more mainstream. moving to SLUB caused 2.6.22-14 to break suspend with the fglrx module (ati GPUs), which I guess affects most thinkpad users..
<fdv> FuzzyB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild might also come in handy, btw
<FuzzyB> thx
<FuzzyB> i think this is going to work though
<FuzzyB> i found what i was missing
<FuzzyB> apt-get source .......
<fdv> great :)
<fdv> I don't think there's a simple way to avoid name clashes, though..
<fdv> but if you're building a custom kernel anyhow, that might be of no consequence
<FuzzyB> i don't want to do that
<FuzzyB> i just want enough of the current running kernel to compile these modules correctly
<fdv> ah, right
<fdv> so you're not even going to use it :)
<FuzzyB> i hope not
<fdv> (or run it)
<FuzzyB> i will if i need too
<FuzzyB> but frankly i'm trying to be as un custom as possible
<FuzzyB> if i can just build the binaries i can post them with my howto
<abogani> @seen BenC
<zul> probably not up yet
<zul> cool http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-kernel/2007/11/1/377768
<Kano> hi, why did nobody answer to the mailinglist suggestion of the raid 5 patch
<Kano> there ARE lots of bug entries already
<Kano> not from me,but they are there
<Daviey> Is the roundtable currently happening?
<Nafallo> Daviey: Fujitsu said he was on that, so yea.
<zul> BenC: have a look at that link I sent earlier to #-kernel it might able to help out for debugging suspend issues
<BenC> didn't see it
<zul> ill resend it when I get back up to my desk
<BenC> zul: did you see where xen paravirt is an option in 2.6.24-git?
<zul> BenC: not really...but no other distro is using xen paravirt for 2.6.24 (ie novell,redhat)
<BenC> No, I mean it's in the kernel upstream
<zul> yeah, I am saying that no distro is shipping it
<zul> its not in the paravirt-ops options?
<Daviey> BenC: I tried the 2.6.24 tree yesterday, and it's still very much 2.6.22 .  How soon do you think the rebasing will really kick off?
<BenC> Daviey: it's in progress
<Daviey> woot
<Daviey> thanks
<zul> BenC: http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-kernel/2007/11/1/377771 <-- this iw what I was talking about
<zul> whoever blew there nose not do it into the speaker so my eardrums do rupture again, thanks
<sioux> hi folks
<sioux> little problem with rt kernel
<sioux> no build folder in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt
<sioux> I can not compile kernel modules
<mjg59> Have you installed the headers?
<sioux> yes
<mjg59> Hm
<sioux> nvidia is ok
<sioux> sudo make clean and sudo make distclean under /usr/src/v4l-dvb$  is ok
<sioux> but sudo make ko
<sioux> File not found: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-rt/build/.config at ./scripts/make_kconfig.pl line 32, <IN> line 4.
<sioux> with non rt kernel is ok
<sioux> :-(
<sioux> the problem is saa7134_dvb: Unknown symbol videobuf_dvb_unregister
<sioux> sudo modprobe saa7134_dvb gives Invalid module format
<sioux> so I need to recompile all saa7134 modules for rt kernel
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-11-03
<fuzzy> is there a way to get the fakeroot debian/rules to spit out a list of rules it's aware of?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> make -f debian/rules -n -p
<fuzzy> i mean like a list of available rule sets
<fuzzy> i'm trying to build the source tree up for 2.6.22-14-xen to compile something against it, I believe i figured it out last night, but lost the specific command in a seg fault of a guest
<fuzzy> and everything I try after reading the webpages, and reading debian/binary-custom.d/README doesn't seem to work
<kraut> moin
<sledgeas> hello
<sledgeas> i get such kind of errors when try to compile BeWAN (unicorn) ADSL modem driver in Gutsy: http://newbie.linux.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10274&action=new
<sledgeas> could you help me dealing with those 1 after another please? cannot google anything about KBUILD_MODNAME undefined
<daniele_982> salve a tutti
<daniele_982> avrei un problema con l'ibernazione
<Mithrandir> you might have more luck if you start with talking English, not italian.
<daniele_982> ok
<daniele_982> i've a big problem with hibernation
<daniele_982> my laptop is a sony vaio fz18m 
<daniele_982> hibernation works sametimes yes and sometimes no
<daniele_982> i've see the log in /var/log/hibernate.log
<daniele_982> the last line are:
<daniele_982> hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 
<daniele_982> hibernate: [99] Executing DoUSuspend ... 
<daniele_982> hibernate: Running /usr/sbin/s2disk ...
<daniele_982> and so black screen
<Mithrandir> does it help if you press keys on the keyboard for a while?
<Mithrandir> just tap shift every 5s or so
<Mithrandir> if so, boot with nolapic_timer
<daniele_982> no
<daniele_982> black screen
<daniele_982> i must turn off the pc
<Mithrandir> hibernation can take a while, do it for like five minutes
<daniele_982> Mithrandir: but when it works i see : 1%..20% and so
<Mithrandir> ok, and now you see nothing?
<daniele_982> when it not found black screen
<Mithrandir> no idea then, sorry
<daniele_982> 1 times yes and 1 time no
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-11-04
<jver> erm I'm still waiting for a 64-bit java browser plugin
 * cofeineSunshine_ good morning
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-27
<persia> See, this is why I suggested you attach it to the bug when it's done :)
<NCommander> persia, rofl
<NCommander> persia, I had to run updateconfigs for a new configuration option. I'll have to re-test build it :-/
<persia> NCommander, Well, at least your processor will get some exercise :)
<NCommander> Yeah yeah :-P
<NCommander> persia, I might be wrong on needing to rebuilding it
<persia> Hrm?
<NCommander> The build finished regardless
 * NCommander will do a second smoke test on the build
<NCommander> reboot time
<NCommander> persia, I can confirm the -rt kernel works
<NCommander> persia, what was that bug number again?
<persia> 289683
 * NCommander is 99.9% sure that the second rebuild test is not necessary but I'm not willing to risk it this close to release
<persia> Thank you for the extra care.  It's not default on the CD, but I'm fairly sure we only get one chance to upload before it becomes an SRU.
<NCommander> persia, I'm having trouble now, I think the linux-rt sources tainted my /usr/src package
 * NCommander is getting patching failures
<persia> It's designed to be built under sbuild :)
<NCommander> You know
<NCommander> there is an easy solution
 * NCommander shoots it to his PPA
<NCommander> If it builds there, I'm satified
<persia> Yep.  That's a nice clean sbuild.  Takes about an hour to build for a PPA.
<NCommander> persia, I didn't think of it before cause I'm usually working on the ports kernel
<NCommander> and away it goes
<persia> I think that's 90% of the reason that -rt doesn't also target powerpc
<NCommander> persia, thats going to change for jaunty
 * NCommander already has it on the TODO list
<persia> Good.  It's a frequently requested feature.
<NCommander> I need to get the normal ports kernel up to shape before studio can get some love
<NCommander> persia, I'm also talking to jdong on the possibility of backporting the ports kernels (as a different binary package so it won't be an auto upgrade) so studio users don't have to wait for 9.04
<persia> You mean ports users?
<NCommander> Well, linux-rt-backports :-)
<NCommander> and linux-ports-backports
<NCommander> The powerpc varient of rt should build out of the linux-rt source package, having that changeset in the ports kernel will likely break things miserably :-/
<persia> Definitely.  Unless -rt goes mainline, I think the current architecture makes sense, although it's annoying to have to upload a new -rt every time -generic is uploaded.
<NCommander> persia, man, LP is lagging tonight, I still haven't got an ACCEPT or REJECT on the rt upload to PPA
<NCommander> persia, agreed. Talking with the rest of the kernel team, they also agreed
 * NCommander brought it up at the last meeting
<NCommander> persia, the only problem is the rt kernel doesn't support SMP last time I checked, so its still somewhat limited on PowerPC
<persia> No, it's somewhat limited *everywhere*.  It supports SMP on 2.6.26, but 2.6.26 has all sorts of other issues.
<NCommander> Ew
<NCommander> persia, good call on my part. FTBFS :-P
<persia> NCommander, That you find that a good call is an indicator that your glass will always be half full :)
<NCommander> persia, well, paranoia, especially with kernels and RC freeze is a healthy thing
<persia> Indeed :)
<NCommander> probably monday is the last day we get any uploading in
<TheMuso> Considering how long it takes to populate dak, and test images...
<persia> It's been Monday for nearly 14 hours ...
<persia> (at least somewhere)
 * NCommander sends it to the PPA again
<NCommander> persia, I'm also testing in pbuilder, so we should be good to go soon-ish
<persia> Excellent
<NCommander> persia, I'm just glad to do my bit for studio
<persia> I know better than that : you just want to join every team on launchpad ;p
<TheMuso> I think its called NCommander has heaps of time now, but may not in the future. :p
<NCommander> TheMuso, actually, I'm not taking classes for winter quarter, so I'll actually have more time in the future
<TheMuso> Cool.
 * NCommander HATES updateconfigs
 * nigel_c gets ABI differences even with a simple checkout of the right git tag. Maybe it's because I'm still using Hardy gcc.
<NCommander> nigel_c, that would do it
<nigel_c> k.
<nigel_c> It's only a few symbols - memcpy, __memcpy and something else I've forgotten, but still ....
<nigel_c> I've nearly got my ppa sorted - some cleanups, pushing a patch upstream and remove a small feature. Still have one new symbol I can't do anything about, but that doesn't seem to kill the build.
<nigel_c> Thanks for your help the other day, NCommander
<NCommander> nigel_c, what did I do?
<nigel_c> I forget now, but it was helpful :)
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> I think I taught you about bumping the ABI
<nigel_c> mm. that souns right
<nigel_c> oops one handed typing while eating lunch :)
<NCommander> lol
<NCommander> hey BenC1 
 * abogani waves
<abogani> tseliot: Are you around?
<tseliot> abogani: sure
<abogani> tseliot: Sorry to bother you. Only one question about DKMS/video...
<tseliot> ok
<abogani> tseliot: How can I simulate fglrx dkms build process (obviously i don't have that hardware)?
<abogani> for rt kernel
<tseliot> abogani: you don't need a specific device to build a module
<tseliot> abogani: you will have to install nvidia-VER-kernel-source
<tseliot> and if you want to build the module manually (i.e. without booting into a kernel for which you want to build a module)
<tseliot> you can type something like:
<tseliot> sudo dkms add -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k $(uname -r)
<tseliot> sudo dkms build -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k $(uname -r)
<tseliot> sudo dkms install -m nvidia -v 177.80 -k $(uname -r)
<abogani> Put log somewhere? 
<tseliot> yes, /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/177.80/build/
<tseliot> (replace 177.80 with the version of the driver)
<tseliot> it's in the make.log
<abogani> tseliot: Wow! Thanks a lot!
<tseliot> abogani: you're welcome
<apw> i am trying to determine the source of broken alsa sound (crackles, OSS works) in the latest intrepid kernels, both of the reporters seem to have intel hda sound.  so am wondering if anyone has working alsa sound, and if so which sound h/w they have
<fqh> hello,where is the definition of "get_user" in x86?
<cking> fqh: include/asm-x86/uaccess_*.h
<fqh> Oh, I see. But it is strange that linus-git has no a asm-x86 now.
<fqh> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=tree;f=include;h=0fd53c2abd87c28d05796ebe9c139678917a593b;hb=f8d56f1771e4867acc461146764b4feeb5245669
<apw> haven't they moved into arch now
<apw> arch/x86/include/asm or something
<apw> fqh ^^
<cking> fqh: arch/x86/include/asm$ vi uaccess.h
<cking> oops, meant: arch/x86/include/asm/uaccess.h
<fqh> yes. I see it. :)
<zul> for getting fixes modules in hardy it has to go in linux-backport-modules correct?
<rtg> zul: it depends. is it an existing module in LUM?
<zul> its drbd 
<zul> so im assuming no
<rtg> zul: it doesn't sound familiar, but then there are a bunch of drivers in Hardy LUM. Is this something we _want_ to support?
<zul> rtg: yeah we support it already, the reason Im asking is there is a push to update drbd to a newer version as a hardy SRU (not by me) and afair there is an ubuntu/drbd in the ubuntu-hardy git tree so if I get asked about Ill have the information
<rtg> zul: ah, then you'll have to propose it on the kernel team list, and provide some corroborating evidence that it fixes real problems.
<zul> rtg: yep ok thanks
<abogani> tjaalton, tseliot, superm1: Could you push the attached patch for bug 286961, please?
<NCommander> Morning
<NCommander> abogani, we're in final freeze, nothing can be pushed to the archive at this point
<tseliot> abogani: you might want to talk to superm1 about this (for an SRU) in #ubuntu-devel
<abogani> tseliot: Ok, thanks.
<NCommander> morning tseliot, BenC
<tseliot> NCommander: good morning
<NCommander> tseliot, how goes it
<tseliot> fine
<NCommander> Thats a good way to start out ones morning :-)
<BenC> NCommander: good morning
<tseliot> NCommander: BTW my patch for abiword was accepted by upstream
<NCommander> BenC, morning! You'll be pleased to know AppArmor has landed for ports ;-)
<NCommander> tseliot, woo!
<NCommander> BenC, so has squashFS, AuFS, a bunch of bug fixes, compcache, pretty much everything useful out of the normal ports branch
<NCommander> s/ports/main/g
<BenC> NCommander: nice
<BenC> NCommander: busy weekend? :)
<NCommander> BenC, You could say that. I also got my first round of rt hacking (a very last minute rebase against modern kernel sources)
 * NCommander is also adding powerpc support to -rt :-)
<BenC> NCommander: you're not patching ports directly with -rt are you?
<NCommander> No
<NCommander> with abogani's permission, I'll have it grab a ports tarball, and build against the ports kernel on powerpc (and arm/mips if we ever get those architectures in the DC)
<apw> rtg: you made the last kernel image i believe.  i have been debugging the alsa sound issues some of us have been seeing with intel sound.  i just rebuilt the kernel and install just that one module and my sound is working now.  so i am trying to fathom how we have ended up with different modules from that process
<rtg> apw: which one in particular? hda?
<apw> yeah hda, snd-hda-intel
<rtg> apw: perhaps its an ordering issue.
<apw> i was doing a bisection on it from 2.6.24
<apw> and ended up with all the patches installed, with the tree at our git HEAD
<rtg> did the bisect converge?
<apw> now i did build it using make
<rtg> with what config?
<apw> i found sound worked at 2.6.26 and 2.6.27 and indeed then at our latest HEAD
<apw> the one from /boot/ for the latest intrepid kernel /boot/2.6.27-7-generic
<apw> my module is massive compared to yours
<apw> 3.4M against your 815k, so its clearly not compiled the same way
<rtg> apw: I imagine its more of an ordering issue then it is a code generation problem.
<apw> a bit of a pig to debug me thinks ...
<apw> i guess my next step is to build this kernel the way the tools do insteal
<rtg> apw: have you talked to the ALSA guys about it?
<apw> not yet, only just confirmed its a kernel issue
<apw> where would you suggest i go to find them
<rtg> apw: alsa-devel@alsa-project.org
<rtg> apw: amd64 or i386?
<apw> this is amd64
<apw> and my kernel build was on amd64
 * apw prays this is not a toolchain bug breaking the kernel
<rtg> apw: describe your build process. I assume you cloned the git repo, copied the config, then 'make'
<apw> make oldconfig; make 
<apw> then i literally copied the .ko into the installed kernel
<rtg> dpkg -l|grep gcc
<apw> i have 4.2 and 4.3 installed it seems
<apw> defualt compiler  seems to be 4.3
<apw> 4.3.2-1ubuntu11
<rtg> apw: gimme a bit.
<apw> rtg np ... will go see if it can build it your way
<NCommander> Error(/tmp/buildd/linux-ports-2.6.27//drivers/scsi/scsi_transport_fc.c:509): cannot understand prototype: 'atomic_t fc_event_seq; '
<NCommander> ANy idea whats causing that?
<NCommander> ^- amitk, BenC, 
<BenC> NCommander: sounds like a missing include
<NCommander> It compiles fine :-/
<NCommander> argh
<BenC> NCommander: what patch introduced that problem?
<NCommander> I dunno
<NCommander> It compiles just fine
<NCommander> B
<apw> rtg ok built the kernel using debian/rules binary-generic, the .ko that made seems to work too
<rtg> apw: when you run alsamixer, are you seeing only one output control?
<apw> yes only master
<apw> though in the gnome tools there are several
<rtg> apw: well, none of those work for me.
<apw> rtg: not sure whats not working for you there?
 * apw hits the build process with bigger hammers
<apw> rtg, even the stripped version of the .ko which gets built to make the .deb's (which is more the size of yours) seems to work ok
<rtg> apw: I think this is an app space issue. I'm having problems on laptops that used to work.
<NCommander> How does docbook parse the source code
<apw> rtg, i have working sound with the hardy kernel and not with 'your' intrepid kernel with the same userspace, and here i am only changing the module.  but i guess this doesn't rule out a userspace library and some luck making it work for me
<fbond> Hi.  I'm trying to debug a suspend issue, but I'm not sure if I'm looking at a bug or not (I think I am).
<fbond> `echo standby >/sys/power/state` leaves the machine running with display still on after disabling devices.
<fbond> That is not normal, is it?
<fbond> The machine does seem to be "paused," in a way, and it correctly comes out of this state with normal wake interrupt activity.
<NCommander> BenC, I solved it, there was a comment above the struct that went /**
<NCommander> BenC, stupid docbook :-/
<jcastro> Looking for kernel-team Openweek sessions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<apw> rtg: ok things just got wierd here, i just got a request from update-manager to install the -7.14 kernel again so i let it
<apw> and now sound works, even though the module is identicle to the 'non working one'
<apw> so i suspect that adds credance to your suspicion its userland
<apw> rtg "its back" ...
<apw> so its actually intermittant, so all my testing is meaningless
<NCommander> BenC, do you know anyone with ia64 boxes? (I have the ia64 kernel more or less building, but I have no idea how to setup ski, so I'm hoping to find someone who is willing to test these :-)
<BenC> I have one, but it is powered off atm
<NCommander> BenC, handy. I should see if I can pick a cheap ia-64 for myself at some point ;-)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-28
<kees> lilo option "large-memory" might be a solution for bug 290217
<ogasawara> kees: I'll post a comment to the bug
<kees> ogasawara: thank man.  I know you've got all the whiz-bang auto-ask-for-details macros.  :)
<kirkland> rtg: where can I find the config options for the powerpc kernel?
<rtg> kirkland: you mean in the -ports kernel? Or in Hardy?
<kirkland> rtg: -ports kernel
<kirkland> rtg: clone the git tree?
<rtg> probably in debian/config
<kirkland> rtg: k, thanks
<rtg> kirkland: you shouldn't have to clone, there is gitweb at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid-ports.git;a=summary
<kirkland> rtg: perfect, that's just what i needed
<rtg> smb_tp: does that /proc/acpi/alarm magic only work on suspend?
<smb_tp> rtg, I have not tried otherwise but I guess you are asking about hibernate? It might depend on the rtc.
<rtg> smb_tp: yeah, I was wondering if it worked after a shutdown. guess I'll have to research it.
<smb_tp> rtg, Is rtc included in /proc/acpi/wakeup on your machine?
<mib_ppjw6t> I'm seeing the kernel fail on the 8.10 RC desktop i386 iso very early... I receive "Bug: Int 6: CR2 00000000 and then the registers and the stack". Using Intel Celeron CPU....
<mib_ppjw6t> any ideas?
<NCommander> hey amitk 
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-29
<NCommander> amitk, you alive?
<amitk> NCommander: ack
<NCommander> amitk, good morning
<amitk> NCommander: morning
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-30
<amitk> morning..
<NCommander> morning amitk & BenC 
<amitk> morning NCommander 
<ganes> i compiled the config file 2.6.18 to kernel source 2.6.26 as .config & ran make oldconfig ., then also it is asking questions .. why
<amitk> ganes: because 2.6.27 have LOTS of newer options that weren't in 2.6.28
<amitk> s/have/has
<amitk> s/2.6.28/2.6.18
<amitk> sigh
<ganes> amitk, i copied the config file of 18 to kernel source 26
<ganes> amitk, not kernel source 27
<amitk> ganes: same answer... there is a large difference between config options of 2.6.18 and 2.6.26
<ganes> amitk, cant i supress the newer options by copying the 18
<amitk> ganes: why would you want to do that? and I know of no way to do that either.
<ganes> amitk, since i didnt know what to select in that newer option..
<ganes> amitk, lot of good features provided by the config file ubuntu server8.04
<ganes> amitk, if i give just enter to the newer option .. what happen 
<ganes> amitk, will it take the oldone
<amitk> ganes: the defaults are usually good. 8.04 doesn't use either 2.6.18 or 2.6.26
<ganes> amitk, sory ubuntu server
<ganes> config file
<ganes> amitk, with that config file .. i just gave enter to the newer option .. will it affect the existing one ..
<amitk> no
<ganes> amitk, thanks
<bsnider> i wondered if a patched ath9k is being developed for inclusion in a future version of the intrepid backports package?
<rtg> bsnider: are there deficiencies with the current ath9k in LBM ?
<bsnider> rtg, hahahaa. sorry. i didn't know ath9k was in lbm at the present time. i thought only ath5k was there
<rtg> bsnider: it was there last time I tested, though I couldn't say how bulletproof it is.
<rtg> I'm working on the next version of LBM
<bsnider> so that's preferable to the one that's in the regular ubuntu kernel? i'm talking about the connection issues everybody's had with ath9k
<bsnider> rtg, you're tim gardner, correct?
<rtg> bsnider: live and in person
<bsnider> yeah, so i'm talking to the right person
<rtg> perhaps :)
<bsnider> i was reading bug reports yesterday about this, and i can't for the life of me find them now
<rtg> bsnider: well, I think the ath9k in 2.6.27 is a little steamy, and I completely disabled ath5k.
<rtg> thats why I'm recommending LBM.
<bsnider> but the connection issues were fixed by a patch that was on luis rodriguez's bug tracking site for the actual driver. on launchpad, i think it was sack who asked you to look at that patch. i'm wondering if that patch was applied to the one that's in LBM now (or if not, what other differences would there be?)
<bsnider> i read all the changelogs for the LBM package this months and never saw ath9k mentioned
<rtg> bsnider: LBM comes from upstream compat-wireless which is essentially Linville's wireless-test tree. So, its far more advanced then what is currently in 2.6.27 (and I'm almost positive it would include the ath9k pathc)
<rtg> patch, even.
<bsnider> rtg, that's right! that'
<bsnider> that's who had the patch it was john linville
<bsnider> alright, so i definitely need to switch
<rtg> bsnider: do you have a reference for that bug? I guess I need to start some SRUs already.
<bsnider> rtg, like i said earlier, i couldn't find it last night after having read it yesterday afternoon
<rtg> bsnider: well, asac has likely assigned it to me, so I'll stumble over it eventually.
<asac> ?
<asac> bsnider: ?
<bsnider> but i think bug 259157 should be closed and marked as fixed in the current LBM package
<asac> ath9k?
<asac> ok ;) ... being not lazy and scrolling back helps
<rtg> asac: isn't it about release party time for you?
<asac> rtg: yay ;)
<bsnider> i think sack was the one that pointed you to linville's patch. but i cannot remember where i saw that post (other than it was on launchpad somewhere).
<asac> rtg: i will take off tonight and celebrate ;)
<rtg> bsnider: bug 259157 is in reference to ath5k, not ath9k
<rtg> asac: yeah, I was up late working on a -security kernel (already), so I'm gonna quit early.
<bsnider> rtg, the bug was opened by an ath9k user
<asac> rtg: i remember that i had issues with firefox updates that were supposed to go out a day after release, but then we noticed that archive was completely locked for some copy operation ;)
<asac> i hope you won't face the same ;)
<asac> isnt really nice to work all night and day and then find out that you cannot technically release
<rtg> asac: all I had to do wasthe packaging. The actual upload has to be done by kees, so I'm outta the loop.
<bsnider> rtg, Bug #269711
<rtg> bsnider: well, try LBM in the interim.
<bsnider> rtg, right, i'll test it and get back to you
<bsnider> i'm also going to get hollocher to test it when i get ahold of him
<bsnider> rtg, how does the backports package work? does it overwrite the kernel version or set up a dpkg-divert?
<rtg> bsnider: no, it just creates new kernel modules that get loaded by modprobe.
<bsnider> so i don't have to blacklist ath9k after installing lbm?
<rtg> bsnider: it should load the ath9k from LBM
<bsnider> very well
<danbh_intrepid> hey rtg I was talking to bsnider about the ath9k drivers.  He asked me to test the ones in lbm, and to report any problems I have.  Connection on login works fine, but attempting a reconnection results in allot of timeouts (between 5 and 10 get listed on dmesg before I get connected again.  Only 1 timeout for the login connection.) (Im reconnecting with network manager).  Would you like me to report this in anyway?
<rtg> danbh_intrepid: once you're connected, does it manage heavy traffic?
<danbh_intrepid> rtg: yeah
<rtg> so it seems more like a connection issue. I have a couple of ath9k's, so I can test as well.
<danbh_intrepid> rtg: I may have had a problem with that once or twice with the old driver, but that was very hard to pin down.  It sprang up with double the traffic I have now, and tons of bittorrent connections going.  It was pretty rare
<rtg> its likely gonna be a day or two before I can get to it. got some key repeat issues to explore.
<danbh_intrepid> mk, well, if you need testing, just post to that [MASTER] bug
<danbh_intrepid> rtg: does that repeat key issue have to do with evdev?
<rtg> dunno yet, just getting into it.
<danbh_intrepid> is there a bug you are working off?
<rtg> BenC: do you remember the key repeat bug number?
<danbh_intrepid> I was just curious if the bug I filed is a dupe: bug 264196
<danbh_intrepid> eh em: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/264196
<Yasumoto> hey guys, I'm trying to run make pdfdocs to build the documentation for the kernel, but seem to be missing some dependencies. I've tried apt-cache searching for docbook-type stuff, but haven't been able to find a solution yet, does anyone happen to know what packages are needed to build kernel docs?
<NCommander> Yasumoto, you need docbook-utils, xmlto, and a few others. The list of build-dependencies can be found in debian/control
<rtg> Yasumoto: try 'apt-get build-depends <PKG-NAME>"
<rtg> Yasumoto: correction, its 'apt-get build-dep'
<Yasumoto> rtg: thanks rtg
<Yasumoto> here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/64703/
<bsnider> rtg, that ath9k definitely has some issues, although it seems to connect faster. couldn't use skype with it because it kept dropping the connection, dropped the msn connection etc. the one in the regular kernel is definitely better at this point.
<BenC> rtg: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284066
<kyle___> I have two sata drives, sda and sdb. Ever since after ubuntu 7.10 ubuntu doesnt even see sdb. windows xp and other linux installs recognize it. is there a way to downgrade kernel sata drivers?
<CarlFK> #0  0xb7f8a430 in __kernel_vsyscall () No symbol table info available.
<CarlFK> is there a .deb to install debugging symbols?
<CarlFK> never mind - got what I need
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> Call Trace: \n [<ffffffff8024e9b4>] warn_on_slowpath+0x64/0x90 \n Pid: 7019, comm: wpa_supplicant Tainted
<BUGabundo> means anything to anyone?
<apw> BUGabundo: that tells you the kernel was warning about something
<apw> the rest of the stack trace is neeed to know _what_ was reported
<apw> also there will be a line around there with the text of teh warning
<BUGabundo> reporting now
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291291
<BUGabundo> full logs there
<BUGabundo> huuuu what a nice bug id... 291 291 ROFL
<apw> heh yeah
<CarlFK> I have a stackdump in my dmesg: [   13.408211] Pid: 2513, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.27-7-generic #1  http://dpaste.com/87877/
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-10-31
<amitk> CarlFK: one thing you could do it install the kerneloops package so that oopses are reported upstream and to LP
<rc55> Hi - I've just updated to the 2.6.27-generic kernel on Intrepid and it's broken Realtek 8139/810x Wired Ethernet access - it's quite severe - there is a bug reported but I think it might be severe enough to pull the update
<rc55> Is there anything I can do to assist you guys here with it?
<darkknight> hey i am a newbie to kernel programming and bug fixing.....can anyone provide info as how to learn kernel programming as soon as possible so that I can fix bugs
<amitk> darkknight: kernelnewbies.org is a good site to start learning kernel programming
<amitk> when you have gathered sufficient info, you can help by looking through https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux to see if any of the bugs can be reproduced on HW you own.
<c64z0ttel> hello
<c64z0ttel> i have some trouble with two nic's from realtek, one is on board, and i was not able to open a webpage
<c64z0ttel> i am using ubuntu 8.10 64bit
<c64z0ttel> i can ping, dns is also working, like ping www.google.com
<c64z0ttel> udp is working, tested via nc external_ip 9999
<c64z0ttel> but tcp is not, i read something about the broken driver for r8168/9, i changed the driver, like written everywhere
<c64z0ttel> but it changed nothing
<c64z0ttel> so i turned the internal nic off, and put a 8139too in the machine, but it changed nothing
<c64z0ttel> so i am guessing, it has something to do with the kernel stack
<c64z0ttel> suprisingly, i can connect to the apache running on my laptop
<CarlFK> amitk-afk:  I installed ﻿kerneloops - rebooted, see the stackdump - what do I do next?  
<dfgas1> can anyone one help with me with a suspend to disk problem, kernel panic afterwards
<Keybuk> rtg: ping?
<rtg> Keybuk: pong
<Keybuk> rtg: conf call 97682 10444
<Keybuk> we're starting runtime power management early
<rtg> Keybuk: why am I involved?
<Keybuk> rtg: wireless, bluetooth radios, etc.
<rtg> 'cause I didn't know about it.
<rtg> I've a conf call at 11 with a Broadcom bluetooth guy. (30 minutes)
<dfgas1> please any body
<dfgas1> i can't boot off of live disk either
<CarlFK> dfgas1: I know 0.0 about this... but here ya go:
<CarlFK> ﻿(02:05:57 AM) amitk: CarlFK: one thing you could do it install the kerneloops package so that oopses are reported upstream and to LP
<dfgas1> problem is i can't boot, both hard drive and live disk
<dfgas1> i get a kernel panic
<CarlFK> how did you suspend?
<dfgas1> 8.10 did suspend to disk on shutdown
<CarlFK> ah
<dfgas1> i think i got opensuse booting from live disk
<CarlFK> i wonder if the live cd is trying to resume?  (I would kinda hope not)
<dfgas1> i think so
<dfgas1> is there something i can delete
<CarlFK> i think you want to zap the swap partition 
<CarlFK> mkswap - set up a Linux swap area;  mkswap [-c] [-vN] [-f] [-p PSZ] [-L label] [-U uuid] device [size]
<dfgas1> well the opensuse dvd won't work either
<dfgas1> i am booting the windows disk
<dfgas1> not sure what i am going to do with that
<CarlFK> format the swap partition nfts 
<elwood> hi
<elwood>  i don't know how to get information for a bug report about ibex -15 kernel.
<dfgas1> CarlFK: ughhh
<dfgas1> error loading operating system
<dfgas1> DARNIT
<dfgas1> lol
<dfgas1> try live disk now
<Spoils> hiya... anyone home?
<CarlFK> is there  a place I can browse vanilla kernel source?
<CarlFK> I need the url for vivi.c - found it once.. cant find it now 
<abogani> CarlFK: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=summary?
<CarlFK> abogani: i have been surfing around there... cant find vivi.c 
<CarlFK> I 'think' the main version is http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/file/50e4cdc46320/linux/drivers/media/video/vivi.c
<CarlFK> but that's probably a version ahead of what we are using 
<abogani> CarlFK: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob;f=drivers/media/video/vivi.c;h=e15e48f04be7511e788b5022f413952d10d93bc7;hb=HEAD
<CarlFK> bingo
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> blob?
<rtg> this actually the version in Intrepid: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=blob;f=drivers/media/video/vivi.c;h=8ba8daafd7ea2a3a2dff574b535a2908128b8d8b;hb=HEAD
<CarlFK> awesome.  thanks 
<CarlFK> rtg: I grabbed both, and they are pretty different.  is there a .patch or something that might explain the diff?
<rtg> CarlFK: '
<rtg> CarlFK: 'git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git; git log drivers/media/video/vivi.c'
<CarlFK> does that assume I have the repo locally?
<rtg> thatswhat thje clone does
<CarlFK> ah, and just that file... 
<CarlFK> um... Receiving objects:   6% (62931/970451), 22.74 MiB | 397 KiB/s    
<CarlFK> oh look at the ;
<Keybuk> interesting XPS issue with 8.10
<Keybuk> it keeps turning the fan on and off
<score> is the generic kernel limited to 8 processors?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-11-01
<TomJaeger> what do people think about bug #276990 ?
<TomJaeger> hmm, no bot here?
<TomJaeger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.27/+bug/276990
<TomJaeger> I can't believe the response to a random kernel panic on just about any intel laptop with 802.11n sold in the last year is "Let's tell people in the release notes that they have to install a random daily compat-wireless snapshot.
<TomJaeger> And the other thing is, why make it impossible for people to find this bug report by setting the importance for the kernel package to "Unconfirmed"?
<TomJaeger> How would I go about requesting a SRU here?
<apw> its not entirly clear from the bug, nor the linked wireless bug that is fixed
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-11-02
<aprilhare> hello: can anyone tell me if compcache made it into 2.6.27 for x86 and x64? if so, how can i tell?
<stgraber> compache is included in Ubuntu yes
<stgraber> *compcache
<aprilhare> excellent: does it need activation or does it kick in when memory gets low?
<stgraber> it's automatically enabled on thin clients, for standard computers you'll need to update /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf and rebuild the initrd
<aprilhare> oh ic
<aprilhare> does the initrd get rebuilt when rebooting?
<stgraber> no
<stgraber> you need to run: sudo update-initramfs -u
<stgraber> then reboot
<aprilhare> thanks stgraber might give it a try next time i do some memory intensive stuff
<didrocks> Hi everyone
<didrocks> it seems that I have an issue with my wireless card in intrepid, it turns very hot once actived and the temperature then make my system freeze
<didrocks> I have an Intel 3945ABG wifi card with the iwl3945 driver
<didrocks> seems that I am not alone: http://technophiliac.wordpress.com/2008/11/01/first-look-at-intrepid-ibex/
<didrocks> bug opened: bug #292584
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-26
<VXxed> Is anyone here?
<tc111> i need to know who to contact about a missing deb package for linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-16-lpia from the ports.ubuntu.com repo
<soren> From what I can tell, it failed to build, so there aren't any debs for any architecture.
<soren> Err.. bah, i386 built.
<soren> ..and amd64.
<soren> tc111: You're at least in the right channel.
<soren> tc111: :)
<tc111> soren: thank you for the confirmation... was beginning to wonder. ;)
<Kano> hi, when will be 2.6.31.5 merged?
<apw> Kano, not till after release now ... we are frozded
<Kano> so in 2 days?
<Kano> git could be updated or not
<Kano> i dont need binary
<apw> likely the patches will be reviewed next week and an SRU put together to include them, and then an SRU for the kernel is likely to be ready around a week after release
<Kano> when will be there a  2.6.32 kernel
<apw> Kano, there won't be a .32 kernel for karmic obviously, the .32 kernel for lucid necessarily can't exist till lucid itself opens
<alexis_> hi! i cannot use my dvb usb card now with the 2.6.31* kernel compiled in karmic. (artec t1 with dvb-usb-dibusb-an2235-01.fw firware worked very well in hardy )
<alexis_> i saw that  DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY set on Y on 2.6.24* kernel and "is not set" in boot/config-2.6.31-14-generic
<alexis_> but i dont know how to change that..
<alexis_> :)
<alexis_> what can i do (in an easy way?)
<JanC> alexis_: maybe start by filing a regression bug...  ;)
<apw> alexis_, yep file a bug and tag it regression-potential
<apw> and let us know the number
<alexis_> apw: i found that bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/448908
<ubot3> Malone bug 448908 in linux ""Artec T1 AN2235 DVB USB" device is no more detected" [Medium,Triaged] 
<alexis_> bug i dont understand very well if it is yet assigned to right person
<alexis_> is it?
<JanC> alexis_: considering that at least 2 kernel people are subscribed...  ;)
<alexis_> its a good thing :)
<JanC> alexis_: you're always welcome in #ubuntu-be too BTW ;)   (seeing you're also a scarlet.be customer...)
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-27
<h00k> I'm desparately trying to get netconsole to work properly, I've followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Netconsole "to the 't'" and I am unable to get netconsole to log between my netbook and laptop.
<h00k> I've also tried a crossover between the two, manually setting the IP's
<h00k> I cannot get my netbook to show that its receiving data
<h00k> I'm getting a kernel panic and I'd like to try to track it down, nothing is showing up in the logs
<jk-> h00k: does the device you're trying to debug have a serial port?
<h00k> jk-: negative, thats why I'm trying netconsole
<jk-> 'k
<jk-> you're using netcat to receive?
<h00k> I was trying netcat, also syslog-ng
<jk-> yeah, stick with netcat for now, less to go wrong
<h00k> alright
<h00k> syslog-ng baleeted
<jk-> so you're getting the 'netconsole' init messages in dmesg on the sender?
<jk-> :)
<jk-> (from step 5)
<h00k> jk-: I do see the netconsole messages, the last one being reported "device eth0 not up yet, forcing it"
<jk-> ok
<h00k> oop
<h00k> and then I see netconsole: network logging started
<h00k> so, apparently this is working. (this is since I've tried it last on a crossover cable between the two)
<jk-> and the MAC address it shows is correct for your receiving machine? (do an 'ip link show dev eth0' on the receiver to check its MAC)
<jk-> oh, it's working then?
<h00k> I mean, netconsole reports as logging on the sender machine
<jk-> yep, ok
<h00k> the MAC shows as correct (as reported by ifconfig eth0): HWaddr 00:22:15:75:be:99
<jk-> so to generate some output from the kernel:
<jk-> echo '?' | sudo dd of=/proc/sysrq-trigger
<jk-> nothing showing up in the netcat?
<h00k> well, I'm on the receiving device now (wifi)
<h00k> I...can't...have wireless/crossover going at the same time...can I?
<jk-> hm, could you explain your setup a little more? you're using wifi on the receiving machine at the same time?
<h00k> no, right now I have disconnected the crossover cable to go online and get some more information
<jk-> ah, ok.
<h00k> when I'm actually going to test it, I disconnect my netbook from wireless, plug the crossover in, and do it that way
<jk-> you can use both at the same time
<h00k> I've tried to generate kernel activity
<h00k> orly
<h00k> okay
<h00k> I've tried to generate kernel activity by plugging in a USB device
<jk-> just means you have to be a little more careful with the setup :)
<jk-> yeah, that should work too.
<h00k> oh look at that.
<h00k> I didn't realize I could
<h00k> hang on, lemme netcat
<jk-> you need to make sure that eth0 is up and configured correctly though
<h00k> eth0 is connected as my static IP
<h00k> to the sender
<jk-> ip link show dev eth0 ?
<jk-> and:
<jk-> ip addr show dev eth0
<h00k> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000 link/ether 00:22:15:75:be:99 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<jk-> ok
<h00k> so, lemme try that to generate some output
<jk-> hang on, do the second command too:
<jk-> ip addr show dev eth0
<h00k> I have netcat running: netcat -l -p 6666 -u 192.168.0.2  | tee ~/netconsole.log
<h00k> k
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302476/
<jk-> cool, could you pastebin the 'dmesg | grep netconn' on the sender too?
<jk-> if it's too tricky (ie, the machine isn't on a network), don't worry
<h00k> hang on, I can get it
<jk-> sorry, 'netcon' not 'netconn'
<h00k> already fix'd
<h00k> surprised in this little using it it hasn't panicked yet ;)
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302480/
<h00k> (usb drive)
<h00k> I mean, from what I can see, everything /should/ be working.
<jk-> yeah, all looks good
<jk-> on the receiver:
<jk-> sudo tcpdump -ni eth0
<jk-> then generate some console output on the sender
<h00k> for example?
<h00k> previous example above?
<jk-> yeah
<jk-> echo '?' | sudo dd of=/proc/sysrq-trigger
<h00k> echo '?' | sudo dd of=/proc/sysrq-trigger
<h00k> yeah
<jk-> then pastebin the output of tcpdump, if there is any
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302483/
<h00k> so, apparently that is working
<jk-> cool
<h00k>  er, wait
<h00k> note: 21:23:35.760788 IP 192.168.0.2 > 192.168.0.1: ICMP 192.168.0.2 udp port 6666 unreachable, length 59
<jk-> your netcat isn't running then?
<h00k> er.
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> there, it ran, netcat reported:invalid connection to [192.168.0.2] from (UNKNOWN) [192.168.0.1] 6666
<h00k> once I generated the '?' and dd'd it to /proc/sysrq-trigger
<jk-> hm, you must have a different netcat to me
<h00k> jk-: I did this: netcat -l -p 6666 -u 192.168.0.2 | tee ~/netconsole.log
<h00k> that IP being my netbook (receiver's IP)
<h00k> correct?
<jk-> yeah, my netcat won't accept -l and -p at the same time
<h00k> ah, that was copy/pasted from the ubuntu wiki
<h00k> what is good to use..then?
<jk-> netcat is good, just gotta figure out the correct options :)
<jk-> is this an ubuntu machine (the receiver)?
<h00k> yes
<h00k> -l is listen mode, p specifies port
<h00k> u is udp mode
<jk-> [jk@pororo ~]$ nc -l -p 6666 -u 192.168.0.2
<jk-> nc: cannot use -p and -l
<h00k> 0.0
<jk-> there are two flavours of netcat though
<h00k> ah, okay
<h00k> [v1.10-38]
<jk-> ok, sudo netstat -apu
<jk-> see if you can find netcat listening on the right port there
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302486/
<jk-> (it's netcat-openbsd vs netcat-traditional)
<jk-> ok, no netcat there :/
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302487/
<h00k> okay, there we goo.
<h00k> jk-: thanks in advance for all of your help.
<jk-> cool, working now?
<jk-> it's listening on 6666, did you change anything?
<h00k> no, I didn't
<jk-> hm
<jk-> and what happens if you do the "echo '?' ...." now ?
<h00k> jk-: netcat dies: invalid connection to [192.168.0.2] from (UNKNOWN) [192.168.0.1] 6666
<h00k> same :/
<jk-> i'm not sure why netcat needs that IP address
<jk-> maybe take it out and use "-s 192.168.0.2" instead?
<h00k> I don't know either, perhaps I should get rid of it.
<jk-> .. or yeah, take it out altogether
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302490/
<h00k> ta-da!
<jk-> woot
<h00k> in just using this mode: netcat -l -p 6666 -u | tee ~/netconsole.log
<jk-> cool, looks better to me :)
<h00k> thanks, jk-. I really appreciate you taking the time.
<jk-> no problem :)
<jk-> now see if you can pop the bug :)
<h00k> so, the instructions on the wiki said to have the ip in the netcat listener, too.
<h00k> now lets see if I can get this sucker to crash
<pturing> Can anyone tell me the new way to regenerate the control file?
<pturing> used to be:   touch debian/rules.d/control.stub.in; fakeroot debian/rules clean
<pturing> but doesn't seem to work for me with karmic
<jk-> pturing: just a guess, but touch s/debian/debian.master/ ?
<jk-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/AbstractedDebian
<jk-> ie, touch debian.master/rules.d/control.stub.in
<pturing> ok thanks for the link
<h00k> jk-: thank you again for the help, I'll part the channel and perhaps be back, depending on what I find
<jk-> h00k: no problem, good luck.
<h00k> thanks.
<pturing> btw, do you know the reason why Ubuntu builds loopback device support in now, while debian still has it as a module?
<h00k> jk-: I think its my proc
<jk-> h00k: how so?
<h00k> jk-: standby
<h00k> jk-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/302528/
<jk-> eep
<h00k> jk-: appears to be processor?
<h00k> jk-: I think...not exactly sure how to decypher this
<h00k> jk-: so, I'm happy that this wworked.
<h00k> jk-: thank you very much, again.
<jk-> any kernel output before your last paste?
<h00k> no, that was it
<h00k> jk-: prior to it was the '?' generated by myself
<h00k> then I was watching "Fight Club" to try to get it to kernel panic
<jk-> it says to run it through mcelog --ascii
<h00k> and sure enough, it did.
<jk-> ah, ok
<h00k> yeah, i'm doing that, its not showing any output, I should learn what its doing
<jk-> but yeah, does look like something hardware-related. what machine is this?
<h00k> jk-: Dell XPS M1530
<h00k> jk-: Intel T7250 processor, 3gb RAM, 200gb 7200rpm HD w/freefall sensor, nvidia 8600mgt video car
<h00k> d
<h00k> mcelog --ascii, is this something that I would run when i try to get it to die again?
<jk-> no, you use it to parse that kernel output
<jk-> mcelog --ascii < your-kernel-log.txt
<h00k> oh, oh, i get it.
<h00k> <duh>, manpage
<jk-> "Note that when the panic comes from a different machine than where mcelog is running on you might need to specify the correct architecture ( --k8 or --p4 or --core2 )"
<h00k> jk-: I ran it through with the --core2 flag, it just appears to echo the log back.
<h00k> this is interesting  because its specifically saying 64bit kernels
<jk-> h00k: hm, i don't know much about the MCE stuff, sorry :(
<h00k> I am on 32bit
<h00k> jk-: I'll check ##hardware, they appear to be arguing about gfx cards.
<Pici> Theres an upstream package linked on the ubuntu-meta package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta that's making the upstream description a bit weird.  If thats supposed to be there, then so be it, but I'm pretty sure that it should be removed.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-28
<AceLan> hello, is it possible to execute a certain script or some commands while installing the kernel package
<AceLan> the commands or script has to contain in the kernel package, where should I add those commands/script?
<tc1111> who do I contact about having linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-16-lpia_2.6.28-16.21_lpia.deb packaged and posted to ports.ubuntu.com
<candrews> Ubuntu seems to really like VM technologies, and unfortunately, VMWare is a big one. open-vm-tools is a Free replacement for the vmware tools suite - it's even made by vmware.
<candrews> Can we get the packaging fixed, so it's usable? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556
<ubot3> Malone bug 277556 in open-vm-tools "should build kernel modules with dkms" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Richard1989> Hey, i'm trying to compile the kernel but i get the message that a 'module' can't be built-in cause it depents on some other module. Is there any documentation out there which could specify which module that would be?
<jbarnes> looks like /sbin/installkernel is still broken in karmic
<jbarnes> I thought it had been fixed
 * jbarnes is sad
 * apw gives jbarnes a hug
<jbarnes> apw: I take it you don't use "make install" for quick kernel testing?
<apw> jbarnes, nope generally not
<apw> but most of my testing is carried out by other people, as i don't have the bust h/w
<jbarnes> yeah
<jbarnes> I guess I'll file an lp for it
<apw> its a bit poor if its broken tho.
<apw> yeah subscribe me to it if you would
<apw> jbarnes, so these gpu hags which we don't find in the driver ... could we add a thread to watch over it?
<jbarnes> that's kind of what we do already, but apparently we don't catch all the conditions
<apw> ahh ok ...
<jbarnes> there was an existing report for installkernel marked fixed, so I reopened
<alexis_> (i saw on linux tv wiki that :  " Some "broken" devices where sold with cold id: 0547:2235 . You will need to enable CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY in the kernel .config to catch those.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-29
 * manjo says hi from his android
<Kano> apw: working on 31.5 now?
<panda|phenom> hi, ericm 
<ericm> panda|phenom, yow
<panda|phenom> ericm, hey, i just reviewed IEEE Std 1003.1c-1995 
<panda|phenom> ericm, seems linux not always following posix
<panda|phenom> ericm, especially for PTHREAD_MAX and PTHREAD_KEY_MAX
<panda|phenom> ericm, so after downside those value, i can save another 16KB for my apps who use libpthread
<ericm> panda|phenom, that's great
<panda|phenom> ericm, BTW: i see there is a  profile_tick(CPU_PROFILING); in time_tick(), arch/arm/kernel/time.c
<panda|phenom> ericm, and you know my system is really *SLOW*, so shall i remove those related profile func to gain more performance?
<ericm> panda|phenom, I don't see a reason they are there and doing any goodness to your system, there some switches to turn them off?
<amitk> Kano: If you were subscribed to the kernel-team mailing list, you would see that Leann has already posted the 2.6.31.5 patchset as an SRU
<Kano> wont it be in git soon?
<amitk> Kano: it is in git on the 'stable' branch.
<Kano> i dont see the 2.6.31.5 commit in the karmic tree
<amitk> umm, sorry, it is in leann's personal tree
<Kano> but nice to see lucid.git
<amitk> git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ogasawara/ubuntu-karmic stable
<Kano> is there a tree with updated radeon drm too or at least removed sauce patches which interfere?
 * amitk shrugs, ask apw
<Kano> did somebody try 3w-9xxx? i have got a report that this driver worked in .28 but not in .31
<ali1234> hi. according to comments on bug 453444 there is a fix for this "in the ubuntu kernel" - but i still get the bug with the very latest karmic kernel and i can't find any evidence of that patch on any branch in the kernel git. where is it?
<ubot3> Malone bug 453444 in rsyslog "/var/log fills up with "all normal" messages @ about 575/sec fill up the available space" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453444
<fransman> Can I ask a kernel build question, it's in Debian, what goes wrong here ...
<fransman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/304534/
<fransman> I am running make-kpkg binary --initrd --rootcmd fakeroot --config defconfig --append-to-version -kernelbuilder
<dendrobates> would the linux-meta-ec2 source package uploaded to a ppa build the kernel correctly, or is there another process
<dendrobates> nm, I figured it out.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-30
<cwillu> dtchen, interested in hearing about 100%cpu pulseaudio bugs in snd-intel-hda on karmic?
<dtchen> sure
<dtchen> it'll be somewhat more useful if you have a current bug filed with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log attached
<cwillu> does ubuntu-bug supply that?
<dtchen> everything but the stuff referenced in the URL
<cwillu> okay
<dtchen> of course, a description of what you were doing to trigger it would be useful as well
<dtchen> OTOH, if you're talking about something libsdl-based, don't even bother filing a bug.
<cwillu> oh
<cwillu> sdl is a known issue?
<dtchen> sdl is a known issue. It's resolved in libsdl svn trunk.
<cwillu> upstream's sdl trunk I take it?
<dtchen> yes
<dtchen> I'll roll some debs in the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA sometime this weekend
<dtchen> you essentially need to lift src/audio/{alsa,pulse} from svn trunk
<cwillu> dtchen, a tarball from oct27 is probably recent enough?, or should I do a full checkout?
<TheMuso> dtchen: Interesting. I think we will need sed patches into lucid early.
<dtchen> cwillu: oct27 will suffice
 * cwillu ./configure's
<dtchen> TheMuso: sed or sdl?
<dtchen> (or sid? I'm a bit confused)
<cwillu> dtchen, or said
<cwillu> "I think we will need said patches"
<dtchen> ah, yes
<dtchen> well, with any luck, I won't be chained to my $work desk this weekend
<TheMuso> dtchen: SDL
<dtchen> TheMuso: ok, right
<cwillu> once of those rare occurrences where almost all the possible completions rendered into the same meaning :p
<panda|phenom> ericm-Zzzz, hi, still awake :) ? 
<ericm> panda|phenom, I'm awake :)
<panda|phenom> ericm, morning, i have find a strange issue, which lead me suspect timer is not accurate on my board
<panda|phenom> ericm, is there any quick and easy to check whether kernel have time shifting?
<ericm> panda|phenom, which clock source are you using?
<ericm> check your arch/arm/mach-xxx/time.c
<ericm> I don't know any tool to check time drift - some ntp tool may help
<panda|phenom> ericm, em, i see, i will check with LTP for timer test case
<ericm> the most inaccurate clock source is normally the onchip PLL generated signals, which cannot simply be 10ms per jiffy, check that - or if you need absolute accuracy, use RTC or NTP (provided you have network connection)
<panda|phenom> ericm, well, the streaming server running in my system use event mechnism to send out packets
<panda|phenom> ericm, calculate the next packet expected send out time and then set to a timer chain
<ericm> panda|phenom, OK I see
<panda|phenom> ericm, those timer are all around 40~60 ms, so if there is a tiny time shift
<panda|phenom> ericm, then client will complain about those delayed packets and ask server to re-post 
<panda|phenom> ericm, which may cause my system very chokeniess ...
<ericm> panda|phenom, I know - any source of your time.c to check?
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> can anybody try to shed some light on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464411 ?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 464411 in linux "After upgrade to Karmic, root partition (sda1) is missing /dev/sda1 is missing from /dev/disk/by-uuid" [Undecided,New] 
<smb> dholbach, From what I read in the bug, not really much more than it sounds like a userspace problem
<smb> as the partition shows up in proc/partitions and can be mounted manually
<dholbach> smb: do you think you could pinpoint it to some package?
<smb> Just getting the uuid fails
<smb> whatever package blkid is in
<smb> i believe that is udev but lemme check
<smb> dholbach, ah, util-linux
<dholbach> great
 * dholbach updated the bug report
<apw> dholbach, yeah it seems that udev saw the partition and made the device as they can mount it manually ... so i think its userspace after udev which has failed.  from the output in the bug i think blkid is bust
<dholbach> what can they do to debug / fix it?
<smb> dholbach, apw has added some comments
<smb> basically check with dumpe2fs, to see what that returns
<dholbach> thanks a bunch smb and apw
<dholbach> it's a guy I know from the Berlin team
<apw> dholbach, np.  who owns util-linux
<dholbach> apw: somebody who touched it last :/
<dholbach> or Keybuk maybe, I dunno?
<apw> yeah keybuk is fingered
<apw> dholbach, might be worth having it have a task on both that an linux till its confirmed either way, so we can continue to track it
<dholbach> sure
<MsMaco> smb: quite a bit of blkid fail it sounds like
<MsMaco> was someone in #ubuntu-bugs earlier saying debian stable's blkid recognizes zfs & ufs, but karmic does not
<MsMaco> said arch's worked right too. arch & karmic are both using 2.16
<smb> MsMaco, Generally it should not be a complete fail, as at least mine does find my sda1. On the other hand I have ext4 here.
<smb> Hopefully the e2fsdump shows what is in those headers to compare
<MsMaco> oh im not saying it always fails :P just "wow, ive heard about 2 bugs in it in less than 12 hours!"
<smb> If it is not more, then I am glad. :) Nevertheless quite shocking when you reboot and get told your partition went away
<^arky^> Hi, Anyone seen these ALSA underrun and wake errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304936/
<apw> dholbach, ok thats pretty much confirmed as a bug in blkid, it seems there is a patch upstream for it now ... so we likely need to get scott on the case
<dholbach> apw: nice
<dholbach> that'll make the world a better place
<bigon> hi, is it "normal" that there is no iwlagn driver on the alternate cd?
<Keybuk> apw, cking_: http://people.canonical.com/~scott/new-open-sort.png
<cking_> Keybuk, nice peak on the first second or so
<apw> Keybuk, woh ... what sort order you using for open?
<Keybuk> apw: an obvious one
<cking_> how much improvement is that?
<Keybuk> so obvious it never occurred to us
<Keybuk> it's still "slow", but not as slow
<Keybuk> takes about a second off the dead bit
<apw> heh ... so tell telll
<cking_> ..we want to know :-)
<Keybuk> sorted the paths by e2fs inode group, and ino_t
<apw> doh ... pretty obvious
<apw> Keybuk, nice one
<apw> Keybuk, why is there two sets?  dirs and then files ?
<Keybuk> inode preloads, then opens
<Keybuk> not sure what the third ghost set is
<ghostcube> -_-
<cking_> 3rd set @ ~5 secs/
<cking_> ?
<Keybuk> right
<cking_> w/o further analysis it's hard to say from a graph
<Keybuk> yeah
<ricklerre1> Hey guys, I just fresh installed Karmic desktop. On Jaunty I had to install and then boot into the server kernel in order to run vmware player with a 64-bit guest.  that vm currently won't run in the karmic linux-generic kernel.  I installed the linux-server kernel, but it won't boot into it.  any suggestions on how to boot into the kernel OR how to make vmware player run? 
<ricklerre> Hey all, I tried to install linux-server kernel on a desktop install of karmic, but it didn't boot into that kernel and the option doesn't exist appear on the grub menu, is there soemthing further that I need to do?
<MsMaco> ricklerre: run "sudo update-grub"? we're not sure why grub's not updating its list of kernels properly
<ricklerre> I gave that a try
<ricklerre> I also ran "os probe" and then "update-grub", both non-starters
<ricklerre> is there a manual method?
<joaopinto> ricklerre, /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<joaopinto> ricklerre, but you should file a bug report
<ricklerre> ok, will do
<ricklerre> any particular project?
<joaopinto> ricklerre, ubuntu-bug grub-common
<joaopinto> erm wait
<joaopinto> I guess the detection is a task from os-prober
<joaopinto> for
<ricklerre> so `ubuntu-bug os-prober` ?
<joaopinto> yup
<joaopinto> ricklerre, well, to be honest, is not clear for me
<joaopinto> there is a /etc/grub.d/10_linux which does check on /boot
<joaopinto> and that one belongs to the grub-common package
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-10-31
<Turtle_> Hi, it seems that I have found a bug in the kernel related to my Ralink RT61PCI wifi card. Here are some logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/305551/ and kernel logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/305556/. I'm also filling a bug report as we speak :(
<Appiah> I upgraded to Karmic and my network support is gone, both wlan and cable. I tried starting from a LiveCD and same problem there. Tried using the previous kernel and networking is fine there.
<Appiah> Should I file a bug report?
<Appiah> or am I doing something wrong
<Appiah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418933 found a bug report and a solution that works
<ubot3`> Malone bug 418933 in linux "no internet connection (wifi+ethernet doesn't work)" [Low,Incomplete] 
 * nigel_c wonders how importance gets decided :/
<Appiah> well there's alot to do! :)
<nigel_c> Yeah, but networking simply not working is a bit of a show stopper for those affected :)
<^arky^> Hi, Anyone seen these ALSA underrun and wake errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/304936/
<alexis_> hi ! why in the karmic repositories, the are not linux-restricted package (for 2.6.31) ??
<alexis_> why using DVB is so hard with the karmic's kernel. i have 2 usb dvb card supposed to work in linux. but its seem impossible to make it work. Artec T1   and another: terratec cinergy t usb xxs ....
<alexis_> 3 hours to try to make it work without any result...
<alexis_> If it is not a kernel problem, its a ubuntu bug...
<ghostcube> guys since the update to karmic the uvc driver doesnt show any picture for my cam
<ghostcube> cam gets detected but no output
<ghostcube> i tried so far all webcam tools but same result
<alexis_> maybe cause linux-restricted is not in the depositories for the karmics kernel?
<alexis_> (i have also some difficulties with some drivers
<alexis_> specially for dvb hardware that are suppoed to work under linux since 2.6.18.....
<alexis_> :(
<dtchen> alexis_: linux-restricted* went away for 9.10. What do you need it for?=
<dtchen> alexis_: i.e., you should be using DKMSized versions if it all possible
<dtchen> ghostcube: please file a bug: ubuntu-bug linux
<alexis_> i'm not developper, i just tried to make workin my harware. So i try differtn way, and in some howto, linux-restrictd- is needed..
<alexis_> it seem that my probleme is linked to new kernel
<dtchen> alexis_: again, linux-restricted* is gone. Please use the appropriate DKMSized packages.
<alexis_> (all was working fine in 2.6.24
<alexis_> ok
<alexis_> but what do you mean about DKMSized packages?
<alexis_> for example, i just want to make work that
<alexis_> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_USB_XXS
<alexis_> dmk: i suppose that it mean that i just need to have te good module for my hardwaren and, this module will be loaded?
<alexis_> but with a sudo modprobe dvb-usb-dib0700 , nothing special happens
<alexis_> i have just, after: alexis@brocoli:~/v4l-dvb$ dmesg | grep -i dvb
<alexis_> [ 4459.067798] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dib0700
<alexis_> but nothing workin more, and lsusb give me a geneic outbut without specify the model's name...
<alexis_> lsusb: Bus 001 Device 016: ID 0ccd:00ab TerraTec Electronic GmbH
<ghostcube> dtchen: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/466935
<ubot3`> Malone bug 466935 in linux "No Video Output in Karmic with ID 046d:09a1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate MP/S5500" [Undecided,New] 
<dtchen> alexis_: does it require firmware? Do you have linux-firmware installed?
<alexis_> yes it require, yes it is installed
<dtchen> alexis_: and are you positive you don't need to pass additional parameters at insmod time?
<alexis_> i dont know, the module is supposed to be loaded automattically, no?
<alexis_> i tried too to compile v4l-dvb drivers, but i got some error with make...
<alexis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/305889/
<alexis_> (after reboot and reboot) dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305932/
<dtchen> please use #ubuntu for support
<alexis_> i yet tried :)
<alexis_> an other kernel question so. it is also about another dvb-usb hardware. In hardy 2.6.24, workin right just adding dvb-usb-dibusb-an2235-01.fw
<alexis_> but in jaunty and karmic now, i see in  /boot/config-2.6.31-14-generic:
<alexis_> CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY is not set
<alexis_> (line 3011)
<alexis_> and it is needed to use this other dvb-usb harware, Artec T1
<alexis_> why is "not set" and no "y" or "m" ?
<alexis_> "Support faulty USB IDs" option is enabled.  was enabled in hardy .....
<dtchen> can't tell offhand if it was just disabled inadvertently
<dtchen> doesn't seem to depend on anything marked experimental or broken
<alexis_> sorry a patch yet exist for this point: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/448908
<ubot3`> Malone bug 448908 in linux ""Artec T1 AN2235 DVB USB" device is no more detected" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<alexis_> i just saw that right now
<alexis_> :)
<amgarchIn9> is there any experience if linuc-crashdump helps to trace complete locks in graphical logins?
<amgarchIn9> How much memory does it take away with this cmdline option?: crashkernel=384M-2G:64M,2G-:128M. Is this memory reserved for crashdump during normal operation?
<tormod> amgarchIn9, intel GPU?
<amgarchIn9> tormod: yes, why? It is 9.10 already, not 9.04. The GPU is not any of the recent ones: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03). I also guess a wireless stack may be involved in a crash.
<tormod> amgarchIn9, what has 9.04/9.10 to do with it? you mean it is not caused by the GPU? try booting with "nomodeset" or use the vesa driver
<tormod> amgarchIn9, are you sure the system is locked and just not the screen/console?
<amgarchIn9> tormod: i meant the sorrow state of intel graphics in 9.04. The locks are occasional but seem to correlate with graphic layer activitiy and high wifi traffic. Cups-Lock/Num-Lock leds are dead at lock, which is pretty bad I think.
<amgarchIn9> So far I know the problem occurs also with display efects (compositing?) disabled.
<tormod> amgarchIn9, intel can still hang :) do you have another machine for ssh?
<amgarchIn9> tormod: You think it is worth trying? Even the (ACPI-) power button is ignored when the machine locks. Long-pressing that will poweroff of course.
<amgarchIn9> I may later try booting without KMS as you suggested, if you thing it may be related.
<tormod> amgarchIn9, ok usually the power button should react. but anyway, a second computer would be handy, for example for netconsole
<tormod> amgarchIn9, check the intel-gpu-tools package also
<amgarchIn9> tormod: ok, I am back reading the internets. Thank you for tips.
<tormod> amgarchIn9, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-freeze-test
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-11-01
<Deathvalley122> anyone here?
<dtchen> Deathvalley122: just ask.
<Deathvalley122> well
<Deathvalley122> some people are saying it's a kernel issue idk but there seems something wrong with my dvd drive in karmic
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: paste the link bro
<Deathvalley122> eagles0513875: 
<Deathvalley122> can you
<Deathvalley122> I am installing java
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok lol 
<eagles0513875> dtchen: his bug and issue is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8193361
<eagles0513875> dtchen: does that look like a kernel issue to you or something else
<dtchen> seems odd; I wouldn't rule out a linux issue, but I don't think that's what's causing it.
<dtchen> is this with GNOME, KDE, or Xfce?
<Deathvalley122> gnome
<dtchen> wonder if it's brasero (again)
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: brasero = cd burning program
<Deathvalley122> eagles0513875: 
<Deathvalley122> I don't use that
<Deathvalley122> lol
<eagles0513875> maybe not but it could be possibly conflicting with something
<dtchen> it doesn't matter if you use it directly or not; it's used by nautilus
<Deathvalley122> I just stick a disc in and eject it and it starts that error and I have unmount the drive
<dtchen> -> libbrasero-media0
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: what hes saying is brasero is tied in with nautilus so even though you dont use brasero some other programs use it
<Deathvalley122> eagles0513875: I couldn't tell you 
<Deathvalley122> I don't know what it is
<eagles0513875> thats what dtchen is saying
<eagles0513875> brasero like i mentioned before is the gnome program to burn cd's and dvds
<Deathvalley122> dtchen: I reported a bug about it but ...
<Deathvalley122> I don't know
<Deathvalley122> I know what it is eagles0513875 I don't use that one to burn dvd's
<Deathvalley122> but anyways
<eagles0513875> hes saying nautilus has it tied into it and it could be the underlying cause of your issue
<eagles0513875> dtchen: how badly would it break nautilus if he uninstalled brasero
<eagles0513875> or gnome in general if he uninstalled it
<dtchen> well, he likely wouldn't be able to have automount and other user-friendly things
<dtchen> it should be fairly straightforward to deduce what role GNOME libs/apps have in it
<dtchen> boot into a failsafe X session without GNOME
<dtchen> insert the DVD
<dtchen> mount it manually from an xterm
<dtchen> inspect the kernel ring buffer as dumped by dmesg
<Deathvalley122> I'll try that after I get done with a transfer with someone
<Deathvalley122> I don't want to interrupt the transfer :(
<eagles0513875> Deathvalley122: when you inspect dmesg like dtchen you can pastbinit if you would like so i can take a look at it as well
<Deathvalley122> if you want ...
<Deathvalley122> can't do it atm though eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> i know just when ever you do get around to trying it 
<Deathvalley122> probably not for 2 days maybe and I don't want to break anything atm
<zeroXten> heya. I'm running a script via udev to lock the screensaver (in Karmic), getting Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified#012Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot? Display and Xauthority seem to be exported correctly. Worked fine on Hardy.
<zeroXten> nevermind, xauth is in /var/run/gdm/...
<quickvfr1> On upgrade to 9.10 i386, I cannot get to the login screen.  I get to the splash screen with the with line, it goes to black and then loops.  Any ideas?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-11-01
<debarshi> I can see some newer (ie. 2.6.34 and 2.6.35) kernel builds for 10.04 on the kernel team's PPA. Are you planning to rebase the kernel for 10.04 to a newer upstream release?
<debarshi> Does this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-lts-backport-maverick/2.6.35.22.34 indicate that you have finally decided to provide backported kernels for LTS releases?
<debarshi> Can I expect that in some finite amount of time I will see a 2.6.35 in 10.04's official repositories?
<cooloney> Linus has announced the 2.6.37-rc1 release from his Cambridge hotel room and closed the merge window for this release
<pmatulis> what is system_call_fastpath for?
<pmatulis> i'm seeing repeated (2 so far) soft lockups just after this is called
<pmatulis> system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b
<jk-> pmatulis: do you have a full backtrace?
<pmatulis> jk-: i have 4 pictures
<pmatulis> jk-: the system actually becomes unresponsive
<jk-> pmatulis: ok, is there a bug?
<jk-> (filed)
<tseliot> apw: what's the best way to get (or set up) a mainline build of drm-radeon-testing? We do it with drm-next already
<pmatulis> jk-: not yet.  i'm looking in LP right now
<jk-> pmatulis: cool, let us know the bug number once it's in
<pmatulis> jk-: fair enough
<pgraner> apw, http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072557608_eyEPF
<amorphous1> Hello folks, can you tell me if you need more information on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/668413
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668413 in lm-sensors-3 (Ubuntu) "Fan malfunction on Lenovo 3000 N100. (affects: 1) (heat: 1078)" [Undecided,New]
<mjg59> amorphous1: Should be filed against the kernel
<amorphous1> originally  it was filed by running "ubuntu-bug linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic"
<mjg59> It's not an lm-sensors bug
<amorphous1> yes, so can I change the "Affects" tab?
<jk-> amorphous1: yes, you want it to affect the 'linux' project
<amorphous1> jk-, done
<jk-> amorphous1: great, thanks
<apw> tgardner, git fetch ssh+git://zinc.ubuntu.com/~apw/git/ubuntu-natty 
<apw> tgardner, git fetch ssh+git://zinc.ubuntu.com/~apw/git/ubuntu-natty  rtg
<komputes> can someone please have a look at this suspend/hibernate issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/669586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669586 in linux (Ubuntu) "Thinkpad X61-tablet (7764CTO) crash during sleep, hibernate, resume (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> lag, http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty
<lag> JFo: Thanks
<JFo> no problem
<lag> apw: et al: Is there a way of diffing two repos?
<jk-> lag: two git repos? dirdiff repo1/ repo2/
<jk-> (or maybe without the slashes...)
<lag> jk-: I'd rather just see the logs if that's possible?
<apw> tgardner, git fetch ssh+git://zinc.ubuntu.com/~apw/git/ubuntu-natty rtg
<jk-> tgardner, apw: http://ozlabs.org/~jk/projects/nfsim/
<JFo> apw, care to have a quick look at bug 669641 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 669641 in systemtap (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "systemtap fails to discover installed debug modules (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669641
<JFo> it looks like a naming issue
<JFo> and there is a script proposed as a workaround... possibly
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-11-02
<newbie232> i built a new lucid kernel and installed the debs for uimage & headers. For the installed kernel : /lib/modules/2.6.36-1-generic/build is missing . google says kernel-smp-devel package  is missing. how do i generate this if i building from sources?Please any tips, could not find in ubuntu kernel docs..thanks.
<JFo> newbie232, when you say 'documentation' where do you mean?
<JFo> or rather you said 'kernel docs'
<JFo> just want to make sure I know where you are looking
<JFo> :)
<newbie232> jfo : thanks for the reply.i used this as a reference :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile & used git to get the code.
<JFo> ah yes, that page is a bit stale
<JFo> let me see if I can find you some good reference
<JFo> newbie232, have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<JFo> rather simple
<JFo> alternately there is some great information here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev
<jjohansen> http://lwn.net/Articles/412459/ 
<apw> http://lwn.net/Articles/412483/
<JFo> speaking of LWN, I never got my subscription info
<JFo> who do I need to e-mail about that apw?
<JFo> any idea?
<smb> JFo, randa
<JFo> k, will do
<smb> JFo, Just remembered to write that mail myself
<JFo> heh
<JFo> k, I've sent it
<newbie232> jfo :  thanks for the links. the actual command to build the kernel is almost the same.i used 'AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs.  is there anything I should add to generate those build files?
<tgardner> ogasawara, whatcha doing?
<ogasawara> tgardner: trying to get some lirc and IR updates rolled into LBM
<ogasawara> tgardner: and then gonna tackle some CVE's after that
<tgardner> ogasawara, wanna do compat-wireless-2.6.36 in Lucid LBM while you're at it?
<ogasawara> tgardner: sure
<tgardner> I just sent the pull request for Maverick LBM
<sconklin> http://www.makelinux.net/kernel_map
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-11-03
<psusi> does anyone know of a decent software design spec/overview for libata?
<Sebboh> Hi.  I'm using the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile .  I'm building on a PowerPC, I've got the Maverick kernel source via git, and I've modified a source file to get around a won't-fix bug for powerpc.  I haven't done this in a while, and last time I did was on Debian.  I'd use make menuconfig to build a .config.. About halfway through that guide, it says to execute "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs". 
<Sebboh> Also, this guide refers to a few things that don't exist in this source tree, like "To build one of the custom flavours (found in debian/binary-custom.d/), use: ..."  There is no such directory.  Did that stuff move somewhere else?
<Sebboh> Oh, a better example: "If you just want to update one architecture, run: debian/scripts/misc/oldconfig ARCH"...  No such file.  But I really want to do that.  How?
<Sebboh> debian/rules editconfigs didn't prompt me for powerpc.  I'm just trying random things here.. :P
<Sebboh> ok, forget my previous question..
<Sebboh> How can I use my own .config for a kernel build?  I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile .. Whenever I put a .config in the kernel source root, the build process complains that I should run make mrproper. I've read that this means there are extra files, great.  How do I shove my .config into this new debian.master/config flavour system?
<jussi> right, Im trying to find someone I met at UDS - I left a bottle of salmiakki with him...
<amitk> jussi: riku?
<jussi> amitk: no, I think his name was Lee - was the saturday night :=)
<amitk> lag: ^
<lag> Hi jussi 
<lag> What can I do for you?
<smoser> smb, around ?
<smb> smoser, masybe 25% (currently sitting in talks at LPC)
<smoser> i'm wondering if you woudl think that bug 667656 is a dupe of bug 567334 and/or bug 666211
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667656 in linux (Ubuntu) "soft-crash: task flush blocked for more than 120 seconds (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667656
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 567334 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "blocked tasks delay cloud-init for 240 seconds (affects: 2) (heat: 33)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567334
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666211 in linux (Ubuntu) "maverick on ec2 64bit ext4 deadlock (affects: 3) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666211
<smoser> or if its just symtoms (the blocked tasks that are the same)
<smb> smoser, blocked tasks would at least be different to the boot crash I guess
<smb> Depends on whether there is a crash visible
<smb> For some time, and I am not sure what kernels where used for the task blocked cases, there
<smb> was some chance that this was related to poor writeback performance
<smb> smoser, If possible we should get reconfirmation with the latest kernel currently in proposed (for Lucid)
<smoser> ok. so i'll leave them un-duped for the moment.  bug 667656 is the only one with a actual crash.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667656 in linux (Ubuntu) "soft-crash: task flush blocked for more than 120 seconds (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667656
<smoser> none of those are lucid, smb 
<smb> Ok, so at least there should be not that critical writeback problems in Maverick
<smb> smoser, jj just started a SRU for the intel_idle option to be disabled
<smoser> some people are suspecting that its ext4 related, which could be why you'd see them on maverick but not lucid.
<smoser> maverick ec2 images have ext4, lucid have ext3
<smoser> smoser, in the -virtual kernel ?
<smb> One might do ext3 to compare, but I would need to check on the tracebacks of the task blocked bugs to say more
<smb> and that likely will not be before next week
<smoser> smb, so what do you think about the random kernel message timestamps ?
<smoser> ie, apparent time travel both forward and backward by months at a time
<smb> smoser, It would be interesting to know what clocksource is used in those cases (should be somewhere in /sys/devices/system/clocksource). So could be a bad timer there or something related to c-states handling.
<smb> But as said, being at a conference I won't spend too much time to think on those things now
<smoser> smb, fair enough. thanks for your time, htough.
<komputes> Can a kernel engineer please have a look at Bug #670181 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670181 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell Precision M6300 SD Card Reader (Ricoh R5C592 memory stick) Will Not Mount After Upgrade To 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670181
<tgardner> apw, you gonna push natty?
<smb> tgardner, He may when he stops looking disgusted
<simar> Hey anybody have idea of progress in this very old issue. Should I forward it upstream
<simar> Bug #372090
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 372090 in linux (Ubuntu) "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint gets stuck and is generally unresponsive. (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372090
<robtow> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu 10.10, kernel 2.6.35-22-generic to work with a Dell e6510 WITHOUT an Nvidia card? I can boot 10.10 with kernel 2.6.31-22-generic; but 2.6.25-22-generic gives the message: "22.2344991 Intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled" - then it boots, but with no X. Adding nomodeset to boot params doesn't help.
<apw> tgardner, all pushed and uploaded
<sconklin> Sarvatt: you about?
<bullgard4> '$ sudo make menuconfig' > Linux Kernel v. 2.6.32.21+drm33.7 Configuration > i915 driver > Enable modesetting on intel by default. Where can I find a not too short introductory article about "modesetting"? 
<tgardner> apw, armel build broke when you re-enabled CONFIG_GPIO_PCH when merging the ports config.
<apw> tgardner, no it broke when the patch you applied after the one which disabled it, reenabled it
<apw> but that isn't your fault, something screwey is going on
<apw> i am trying to turn it off, and it won't stay turned off right now
<tgardner> hmm, I thought it got tuned on in 'UBUNTU: [Config] move powerpc over from ports to distro'
<tgardner> glp
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-11-04
<jewsucanuse> hi, if i wanted to disable a kernel flag, would that take a full 2 hour reroll or could i just build the network stuff?
<LLStarks> i'd like to request a kernel rebase against the iwlwifi-2.6 git. over the past week, there has been a major commit to the tree that fixes the 3 year-old speed issue with iwl3945.
<LLStarks> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-2.6.git;a=commit;h=0d8e0e28a27779f480adb6674ca5fc29879a2080
<mpoirier> sconklin ?
<sconklin> mpoirier: yes?
<mpoirier> good morning - the armel build for proposed is broken
<mpoirier> hold on.
<mpoirier> fixing lp 645689 broke it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645689 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "linux-omap cant bring up eth0 on igepv2 board, no network (affects: 1) (heat: 94)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645689
<sconklin> mpoirier: sigh. OK, thanks. what are the symptoms of the failure?
<mpoirier> I will fix it but after I file an SRU for it  or there is another process ?
<mpoirier> its in the packaging steps.
<sconklin> thinking
<mpoirier> sconklin: you on ?
<sconklin> mpoirier: yes
<mpoirier> who would know the arguments that are given to the build to generate the armel image found in the archive ?
<mpoirier> I just did an fdr binary-omap and that worked properly.  I therefore have to assume the archive build is started differently.
<sconklin> mpoirier: what we've just discovered in the last 5 minutes is that the patch to "temporarily disable module check for armel" is incorrect, so we can fix it without any changes from you. I'm sorry for the fire drill for you
<mpoirier> So I don't need to do anything for you then - right ?
<sconklin> mpoirier: that's correct - no action required from you. Sorry to get you spun up.
<mpoirier> ok, when should I expect the armel image in -proposed to show up so that I can test the changes as requested ?
<repete> Can anyone tell me if rw to an NTFS volume is still experimental?
<repete> I noticed "CONFIG_NTFS_RW" is not set in the default kernel
<repete> but I could swear I could copy files to an NTFS partition...
<jk-> repete: from CONFIG_NTFS_RW:
<jk-> The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without
<jk-> 	  changing the file length.  No file or directory creation, deletion or
<jk-> 	  renaming is possible. 
<jk-> so I'm guessing this isn't what you would have used
<jk-> maybe ntfs-3g? this a fuse FS for NTFS read/write
<repete> jk-: thx.  Was just looking at that as the former seemed odd.
<repete> jk-: btw are those comments in the config from the kernel source package?  I'm just looking at /boot/config-2.6.35-22-generic
<repete> and there doesn't appear to be any comments
<jk-> repete: no problem
<jk-> they're in the kernel tree itself, fs/ntfs/Kconfig
<jk-> (so yes, kernel-source)
<repete> good old wikipedia.  That cleared things up. :-D
<repete> Answer: It's complicated...
<jk-> :)
<persia> apw, Just a follow-up on hardware-kernel-n-version-and-flavours: I thought I remembered an action item for someone to document how community-supported flavours should be uploaded or processed, but I don't see it listed.  Is that planned somewhere else?
<persia> sconklin, Alternately, would that be part of "document officially supported flavours on a per release basis and who is responsible for those (eg ti etc)" ?
<apw> persia, not the latter
<persia> I'd presume that folks supporting kernels would have to integrate into such a thing for the future, though.
<apw> [apw] write a skeleton document for outside consumers to reference for migrating from older versions/flavours:TODO
<apw> #
<apw> persia, the above is suspected to mean that, though the words suck
<persia> OK.  I thought that meant handling the cases for kernels planned to be dropped entirely.
<persia> (e.g. -versatile)
<apw> hrm maybe so, there is no notes for that
<apw> i'll add one
<persia> Thanks.  I've had two people ask me when it happens already, and been answering "We'll have some more information soon", and just wanted to make sure it was actually being tracked.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-11-05
<sconklin2> cking: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/613381
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613381 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "S3 resume hang when PCI Express wakeups don't clear the PM1 PCI_WAKE_DISABLE bit (affects: 1) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<cking> sconklin, different BIOS. I will re-check with original H/W and BIOS to see if it's not a BIOS regression.
<sconklin> cking: ok, just trying to keep you posted
<cking> sconklin, thanks, I was eyeballing it two mins a go :-)
<jk-> cking: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/668413 - looks like ACPI is reporting incorrect temperature values
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668413 in linux (Ubuntu) "Fan malfunction on Lenovo 3000 N100. (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<jk-> does the fwts cover any of this?
<cking> jk-, this is not an ACPI issue. I have this machine
<jk-> cking: oh!
<cking> jk-, http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/2010/09/sensors-reporting-hot-cpu-in-maverick.html
<cking> I will add this info into the bug
<jk-> cking: ok, thanks
<jk-> seems to be intermittent though, would TjMax be changing?
<cking> jk-, ok, it's an older kernel and older BIOS, so my blog is not relevant.
<cking> jk-, I updated that bug.
<jk-> cking: awesome, thanks
<cking> np
<JFo> you rock cking... hey, aren't you supposed to be on a plane? :-P 
 * JFo covers his head for the beating
<cking> :-)
<m4t> hey, has anyone else seen strange boot failures with 10.10 x86 + kernel-package 12.036?
<m4t> identical code + kernel-package produces bootable kernels in a 10.04 debootstrap chroot
<apw> m4t, 12.036 ?
<LLStarks> hi, does anyone here know whether the ubuntu kernel pulls from the iwlwifi-2.6 git?
<m4t> apw yes 12.036
<m4t> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/kernel-package_12.036_all.deb
<m4t> the same .deb produces bootable kernels inside a lucid deboostrap
<m4t> but not on maverick itself
<m4t> did some odd default cflag change or the like, between releases?
<m4t> this seems a really odd problem to me, i'd like to figure out what's causing it. the kernels compiled in maverick with that kernel-package just hang on boot. so from my limited perspective it seems like it might be a code generation issue, or perhaps some part of the process is stripping things out of the kernel
<m4t> CONFIG_HANG_INDEFINITELY is not set
<apw> m4t, whats the full version number of the busted version ?
<LLStarks> apw, i may have a solution for the iwl3945 throughput issues that have been present since hardy.
<apw> LLStarks, solutions are always welcome ... what you do ... by an ath9k ? :)
<LLStarks> nope.
<LLStarks> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/iwlwifi-2.6.git;a=commit;h=0d8e0e28a27779f480adb6674ca5fc29879a2080
<LLStarks> this commit and the ones immediately after it are said to fix the miserable speeds
<LLStarks> i was rather surprised that these changes aren't included in the 2.6.37 natty kernels
<apw> LLStarks, sounds good, if you can confirm that we'd be interesting
<LLStarks> we have one confirmation and i may have also, if only for a few minutes.
<apw> LLStarks, well the natty kernels would have them if upstream has them
<apw> i assume from your link they are in the wifi tree
<LLStarks> yes
<LLStarks> but not in linus' master for some reason
<apw> yeah, perhaps waiting for -rc2 to merge yet
<LLStarks> is there any way to compile iwl3945 by itself without a 4 hour roll?
<LLStarks> *iwl3945 plus the 80211 stuff
<LLStarks> splicing into compat-wireless is hit-or-miss
<apw> LLStarks, well if you have a build directory, you can drop the build stamp _only_ from the debian/stamps directory and it will incrementally build the updated files only
<LLStarks> debian packaging... yuck. i just want a .ko
<LLStarks> apw, is it possible to clone a kernel git and then upload it to launchpad for compilation?
<LLStarks> *upload to a launchpad ppa
<apw> LLStarks, one of ours?  yep, fakeroot debian/rules clean; then package it
<m4t> apw these are vanilla; 2.6.35.7, 2.6.35.8, 2.6.36 all hang at the same place during boot, when compiled on 10.10/x86 with kernel-package 12.036
<m4t> with both gcc-4.4 and gcc-4.5
<m4t> identical kernel-package+kernel source+kernel config boot fine, when compiled inside lucid chroot
<m4t> i'm trying a generic linux_2.6.35-22.35 build with dpkg-buildpackage -b now, to see if the same issue is there
<apw> m4t do thes ones in the mainline archive boot ?
<m4t> yep 2.6.36 from natty boots fine
<m4t> as do the generic maverick kernels
<m4t> with nousb acpi=off pnpbios=off, the broken kernel hangs at ps2 keyboard initialization
<m4t> otherwise, it hangs when first ehci device comes up
<kees> so, what's the magic to push to my own natty repo on zinc? I swear I'm doing what I did for maverick, but git is erroring out
<kees> I have the repo set up on zinc
<kees> I have a natty branch locally
<kees> I can't push
<kees>  ! [remote rejected] natty -> master (branch is currently checked out)
<ubot2> kees: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kees> tgardner: got a moment to help me with this?
<tgardner> kees, you likely didn't clone it as a bare repo
<kees> tgardner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526538/
<kees> the remote is cloned per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelSimpleGuide
<tgardner> kees, set 'bare=tru' in config
<tgardner> true*
<kees> tgardner: on zinc or local?
<tgardner> on zinc
<kees> weird. that used to work. so the wiki is wrong?
<tgardner> kees, looks like it. I'll fix it
<kees> tgardner: okay, thanks
<kees> yup, that push worked now
<tgardner> kees, wiki updated
<kees> tgardner: sweet, thanks. now I can do my pull requests. :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-11-06
 * m4t still investigating this kernel issue on maverick
<m4t> even without kernel-package, using a standard 'make' and booting the bzImage with grub results in an identical hang
<m4t> FAIL: gcc.c-torture/compile/limits-blockid.c  -O0  (internal compiler error)
<m4t> that's not it :(
<m4t> it hangs in qemu too :-]
<m4t> 2.6.36 compiled with lucid toolchain bzImage boots to kernel panic w/no rootfs
<m4t> the one compiled with maverick toolchain freezes at rtc init
<m4t> well, a bit more to it than that
<m4t> i'd like to send over a .config using CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y and see if someone else can't reproduce this hang in qemu on their system
<jovaro> Hi, I use a Via Epia board with TV-out and after updating from 9.10 to 10.04 the image flickers like crazy, before starting X even
<jovaro> I asked in #openchrome and they said it was a kernel issue
<jovaro> so is there someone here that can help perhaps?
<jovaro> the flickering starts right after the fsck's when booting
<jovaro> ok nevermind, it appears that the viafb just doesn't work anymore. I now use the uvesafb and that works much better
<CarlFK> wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux
<CarlFK> sudo kexec --load linux
<CarlFK> ELF rel parse failed
<CarlFK> um, wut?
<alex88> hi guys, recompiling a server using only necessary modules etc how can help the speed of the pc? i mean, is it useful? like boot time and other things?
<CarlFK> alex88: probably not.  lots of effort has gone into speeding things up so small chance that you will find anything significant. 
<alex88> CarlFK, thank you, so it's much more a waste of time :)
<CarlFK> alex88:  if you want to invest time in something like that, look into the upstart stuff.  it is new enough that there is probably lots of productive work needing to be done
<CarlFK> Here is what just bit me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid-deb-proxy/+bug/666014
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666014 in squid-deb-proxy (Ubuntu) "Avahi service for squid-deb-proxy does not start (affects: 3) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,New]
<alex88> you mean helping in bug solving?
<CarlFK> alex88: basically.  I have a feeling digging into that bug will reveal some other bugs, perhaps in the upstart framework or whatever it's called
<alex88> well about kernel i was thinking about configuring removing modules and then recompiling, not modifying source
<alex88> bytheway i'll spend time on bugs..
<CarlFK> alex88: assuming you did shave some boot time, you would then have to watch for kernel updates and port your stuff. yuck.
<alex88> well, just needed to recompile new kernel with same config and check if something is changed
<CarlFK> pretty sure everything is a module that can be, and having them on disk doesn't slow things down
<CarlFK> building them into the kernel would speed things up by .0001 second.  and change the order things are loaded in, so maybe have side effects.   yuck :)
<alex88> oh got it, i think that time is better on bugs...
<alex88> bytheway, just a questions, modules are all loaded by default or just when needed to a device?
<CarlFK> juser@dhcp232:/etc/gdm$ cat /etc/modules 
<CarlFK> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<CarlFK> # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded
<CarlFK> # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored.
<CarlFK> loop
<CarlFK> lp
<CarlFK> rtc
<CarlFK> and then something (name escapes me) will load stuff as needed 
<CarlFK> so no, not all are loaded.
<CarlFK> lsmod will show what is currently loaded.  my box has 72.  
<CarlFK> desktop box
<CarlFK> server box has 17
<alex88> ok that's all..thank you for your time :)
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/hotplug  
<CarlFK> that's the something that loads modules 
<CarlFK> i think...
<alex88> think that too
<JanC> I think most modules are loaded by the kernel itself or by udev rules, certainly hotplug isn't used anymore (unless you have a *very* old Ubuntu version)
<alex88> but some time ago i've seen that in config you can choose the generic cpu or the p4, core2duo, what that affect?
<CarlFK> udev - that's what I was thinking
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-11-07
<alex88> udev is the device manager for the Linux kernel. Primarily, it manages device nodes in /dev. It is the successor of devfs and hotplug, which means that it handles the /dev directory and all user space actions when adding/removing devices, including firmware load
<alex88> so udev loads modules on plug?
<mjg59> Yes
<alex88> what about my 2nd question? what affect selecting the cpu type in kernel config?
<JanC> compiling your own kernel is probably going to make you lose more time than you win with all boots with that optimized kernel combined  ;)
<alex88> i know, i've decided i'll not do that.. i was just asking what technically change :)
<mjg59> alex88: The kernel is compiled without support for CPUs older than the one you select
<mjg59> And may be built with optimisation features that improve its performance to a small degree
<alex88> thank you :) that's what i was searching for..
<m4t> anyone on 10.10 x86 feel like wasting a couple hrs helping me to verify a bug?
<CarlFK> m4t: sure
<m4t> let me upload this .config
<m4t> its for 2.6.36
<m4t> bug (hang) shows up in qemu -cpu coreduo
<CarlFK> m4t: want ssh access to a fresh 10.10 on a p4?
<m4t> it should hang at rtc_cmos intialization
<m4t> that'd work too
<m4t> if i can reproduce it on a fresh toolchain...it'd mean it's not just me ;)
<CarlFK> got a public key I can install into .ssh/authorized_keys ?
<m4t> one sec
<alex88> btw, i see nice support here (probably because no noobs here), i'll add to my favourite chan list.. gnight all..have a nice time
<alex88> is there a performance increase adding noatime at mount?
<eagles0513875> hey guys can you tell me if the generic maverick kernel has gpt support enabled cuz im running into the same issues that i had on lucid
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-10-31
<dupondje> Is there some newer stable kernel we can use for lucid ?
<dupondje> cause there seems something wrong with it: [  62.864092] sdf: sde1
<dupondje> thats like :)
<bjf> #uds-bonaire4
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-11-01
<hallyn> smb: re bug 795717, what exactly is nutnboltz supposed to do to get the proposed fix back into the -proposed kernel for testing?  I suspect testing the fix in his own ppa doesn't suffice, but even looking at the link in comment #27, it's not clear to me what he's supposed to do
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 795717 in linux "32bit rhel and centos 5.(5|6) hangs on boot on natty" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795717
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-11-02
<cking> apw, hey, that power management session is sometime after lunch today isn't it?
<sforshee> cking, 15:00 in Curacao 1
<cking> cool - I may be out of action this morning, the food yesterday hasn't been kind to me so far today
<apw> cking, yep
<apw> cking, just sent you the notes.  lets lunch together and discuss
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-11-03
<brendand> BuildYourOwnKernel suggests I use apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) to get the source for my kernel, but when I do that I end up with the source for linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic, but I had linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic installed?
<brendand> what are the config options that enable gcov?
<Q-FUNK> I seem to have missed the kernel falavor session. is there a wiki page summarizing what was discussed or decided?
<Q-FUNK> flavor, even
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-11-04
<pva> Hi guys. I'm trying to build custom flavored kernel based on lucid Ubuntu-2.6.32-35.78 kernel. Now, no matter what I do (git clean -xdf, debian/rules editconfigs/updateconfigs), whenever I try to build kernel with `AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs` it stops requesting to configure kernel: http://pastebin.com/r7hS66dp 
<pva> Although I can enter answers and build will continue I think something is missed in my understanding since build should be fully automated. Isn't it?
<pva> Is there any way to update debian.flavor/config/... in a way to make build automatic again?
<TeTeT> pva: did you do debian/rules clean before?
<pva> TeTeT: sure
<TeTeT> pva: hmm, I usually follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and it more or less works, but for some abi hiccups
<pva> TeTeT: yup I did that too for some time. But now I've decided to maintain my own flavor since it looks more sane approach.
<pva> I'm puzzled now with config generation. I thought debian build system should somehow update .config to make build `make oldconfig` happy.
<TeTeT> pva: the wiki says 'debian/rules updateconfigs' but I admit to have never done this ...
<pva> I did that also... It calls make menuconfig for me. And whenever I build kernel manually `make oldconfig` never asks for anything after `make menuconfig`... While here with some magic some bits from .config get lost.
<pva> Yup, generated during debian/rules editconfigs config (/tmp/tmp.va9R6KI5Kt/CONFIGS/amd64-config.flavour.btv) has CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64 while .config in build directory has this option lost. Now I need to find why it was dropped. 
<pva> Is there any way to debug what splitconfig.pl does?
<pva> Aha, now I'm getting closer. There is "debian.<flavor>/config/config.common." file. Note there is nothing in name after dot. And this file build system does not pick up during build.
<pva> Yup, I found it: I dropped family='ubuntu' from debian.<flavor>/etc/kernelconfig and thus splitconfig.pl generated wrong config. Now build goes ahead!
<pva> And sorry for disturbing you guys. Actually it pity that there are lot's of how-to's in the internet about building custom kernel that provide users with wrong guidance, like suggesting to modify generated files (e.g. debian/control) and no documentation about how things should work. If I had enough time I'd better documented that but ... looks like everybody around struggle lack of time :)
<pva> That said I really like how debian kernel build is organized :) Probably I'll borrow some of its bits into Gentoo :)
<TeTeT> pva: you can always update the ubuntu wiki page or expand it, I guess
<pva> TeTeT: yup, probably I'll add some bits there. In any way thank you
<pva> Good bye!
<komputes> I know it's the end of UDS and all, but can some kern devs please triage the following intel wireless case: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/876147
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876147 in linux "Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67) not working after upgrade to 11.10" [Critical,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-11-06
<undriedsea> I am having a problem accessing /proc/<pid>/mem, any ideas or hints would be great!
<undriedsea> 1. Process A ptrace ATTACHs to process B
<undriedsea> 2. Process A cannot access of a given range in process Bs /proc/<pid>/mem due to the associted mapping in /proc/<pid>/maps being non-read
<undriedsea> 3. Process A requests process B use mprotect to mark given mapping as readable
<undriedsea> 4. Process A now should be able to read the range in /proc/<pid>/mem but can only read part of the range...
<undriedsea> A detailed example: http://codepad.org/DMItNdYa
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-29
<rejah> hi
<rejah> hi
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-30
<juril> hi there.. anyone experienced trouble with intel 82579lm ethernet adapter (ubuntu 12.10) ? the driver seems to work, but I can't connect to the network..
 * cking --> reboot
<mjampala> need some help on process D state
<mjampala> snmpd gets stuck in in seq_read() of the seq operation in seq_read.c 
<mjampala> while reading /proc/net/dev
<mjampala> this happens once in every 15 days
<mjampala> repro'ing this is not easy and I am basically panic'd with this
<Sam-L> Hey guys, I have a problem with keyboard input. Somebody in #ubuntu-unity suggested I try here. udev/keymap -i is only detecting two keys.
<Sam-L> However, the keyboard works fine with the BIOS and fine with GRUB
<Sam-L> and on windows
<synthmesc> sup
<synthmesc> Where does ubuntu keep its kernel patches?
<dannf> synthmesc: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-10-31
<synthmesc> thanks
<fairuz> I have a weird issue. Downloaded the kernel source code using apt-get source $(uname -r). Copy the config from /boot and use it to compile the kernel. But then, it asks me questions. Do I need to use other config file?
<fairuz> I suppose I can directly use the config file with the matching kernel source
<fairuz_> Someone in here? :)
<fairuz_> Why when I download my kernel source, the one untar'ed different from the one in the linux***.orig.tar.gz?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-11-01
<apw> fairuz, you should indeed be able to use the source from apt-get source and the /boot config
<apw> fairuz, the .orig is a *** raw upstream kernel, there are very likely several stable updates in the applied delta
<apw> so for quantal the orig is a v3.5 upstream tarball from kernel.org
<cking> kengyu, hiya, were were going to finish off the fwts items in the k-t roundtable meeting today?
<kengyu> cking, yes, supposed to ....is the roundtable finished?
<cking> kengyu, not sure if it started, ask ogasawara
<kengyu> cking, ivan is not here yet, maybe wait for a few minutes?
<ogasawara> cking: we've wrapped up the roundtable, anyone is free to use the room and remaining time
<cking> kengyu, indeed, we have alex and myself participating via irc and the video feed
<cking> ogasawara, thanks! :-)
<kengyu> cking, ok, 3 more mins for ivan, then we will go.
<cking> kengyu, i had a go at implementing that filtering for cert yesterday, it looks do-able but I may need to re-work some things
<kengyu> cking, saw the patchset, first glance it is good in shape.
<cking> that was the first of many :-(
<Nevik_> hey guys, i'd like to get the 3.6.5 kernel from the mainline-ppa, but there is not headers-030605 _all package there (only the -generic, which depends on the _all)
<Nevik_> who do i talk to about these kernel package builds ? 
<Nevik_> i saw in the build log that the _all package failed building
<dejuren> Hi all... there's no linux-headers-3.6.5*_all.deb package for the PPA v3.6.5-raring and v3.6.4-raring @http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/, this looks like an error. The installation of the linux-headers*i386/amd64 fails 'cause dependencies. Anyone care to shed some light here?
<Nevik> dejuren: ive asked the same question earlier, with no answer so far
<Nevik> i noticed that the *_all package failed to build according to the build log
<dejuren> Nevik: I guess we'll need to wait more
<Nevik> yeah
<dejuren> I'm about to repeat the question in the PPA email addr, will let u know if they come back to me
<Nevik> dejuren: cool, thanks :)
<dejuren> np
<food1> not  sure if it is right place to ask, I installed 64bit kernel but after installation description says "Linux kernel image for version 3.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP" whereas previous kernel description is "Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP" I am confused if it installed the 32 bit kernel
<food1> So here is the output of few commands: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324534/
<food1> I downloaded 3 amd64 deb package from  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/
<food1> anyone can tell me that if i did anything wrong or it is Okay?
<appulli> food1, did u install deb package to upgrade
<food1> appulli, yeah
<food1> here is what i exactly installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324593/
<appulli> dpkg-deb -c foo.deb should all files in deb package
<food1> you mean , i should reinstall using dpkg-deb?
<appulli> mkdir  /tmp/mypkg && dpkg-deb -x foo.deb /tmp/mypkg
<appulli> try this
<appulli> this will extract all files to /tmp/mypkg and u can see which vmlinuz-xxx u have
<engla> I wonder what's a good way to really be sure you booted into a x86-64 kernel, say check maybe the size of /proc/kcore:  ls -lh /proc/kcore
<appulli> uname -a
<engla> I'm not sure
<food1> dpkg-deb -x linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic_3.4.0-030400.201205210521_amd64.deb mypkg/
<food1> it extracted
<food1> And it is 3.4
<appulli> ls -l mypkg/boot
<appulli> what vmlinux-xxx file do u have there
<food1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324623/
<food1> vmlinuz-3.4.0-030400-generic
<appulli> food1, what if you do a file on it
<food1> huh?
<food1> did not get you
<appulli> I think it is 32bit kernel
<appulli> file vmlinuz-3.4.0-030400-generic
<food1> i see
<food1> But kernel.ubuntu linked it as amd64
<food1> Output of uname -a Linux main 3.4.0-030400-generic #201205210521 SMP Mon May 21 09:22:02 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<appulli> then u install the right kernel
<food1> and output of uname -m x86_64
<appulli> u might have ended up booting the wrong one
<appulli> they u are in a 64 bit kernel. what makes u think you booted a 32 bit kernel
<food1> well, The synaptic Description : linux-image-3.4.0-030400-generic       3.4.0-030400.201205210521                 Linux kernel image for version 3.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<food1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324642/
<food1> The Note: version 3.4.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<food1> This is making me confused 
<food1> On Default kernel on Ubuntu 12.4 the Description is : linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic           3.2.0-29.46                               Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<appulli> food1, it is manual edit desc, it can be wrong
<appulli> but you are running is a 64 bit kernel
<food1> i see
<food1> appulli, Can you tell me which command can make me 100% sure that i am running 64 bit Kernel Please?
<food1> appulli, So there is nothing to worry about 32 bit ... right?
<food1> file vmlinuz-3.4.0-030400-generic
<food1> vmlinuz-3.4.0-030400-generic: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage, version 3.4.0-030400-generic (apw@gomeisa) #201205210521 SMP Mon May 21, RO-rootFS, swap_dev 0x4, Normal VGA
<Nevik> dejuren: the *_all package is there now
<engla> sforshee: hi, I've tested your series 'brcmsmac: Tx rework and expanded debug/trace support' on top of 3.6.5 with success. It fixes my macbook air issues with wifi. awesome work!
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-11-02
<cking> kengyu, I've implemented a mechanism to automate the fwts klog message checking, so we can now see what new messages need annotated in the klog when new kernels come out
<cking> apw, are the burn-down charts for R now working? mine seems void of any work items, that's either a bug or w in
<cking> rather quiet today
<LLStarks> hi, is it possible to merge remote -next branches with the ubuntu git kernels?
<bizhanMona> HI I am running kernel 3.0.5 on my system, how could I reserve about 250 M bytes for my kernel modules? thx
<synthmesc> sup, I got the latest source with git, built it with "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs KDIR=/path/to/kerneldir" and the instructions aren't really clear on how to install the kernel after building it
<synthmesc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<synthmesc> I updated the vesa splash, but after that.. I dont have .deb packages
<synthmesc> the kernel compiled fine, need instructions on how to install grub2/initramfs/image/etc
<bandit-led> synthmesc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Install_the_new_kernel
<synthmesc> I dont have the .deb packages in the root folder, where are they?
<bandit-led> they are in your user folder not root
<synthmesc> I dont see image/headers
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-11-03
<synthmesc> usr?
<synthmesc> I dont see them there
<bandit-led> no they should be in the folder that you built from
<bandit-led> where ever you ran the sudo cmd from
<synthmesc> they arent there
<synthmesc> hmm
<bandit-led> what folder is the kernel deb in?
<synthmesc> ~/ubuntu-precise
<bandit-led> question why are you building a kernel in the first place?
<synthmesc> I am re-running "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs"
<synthmesc> I need support for something
<synthmesc> that generates the packages into the dir?
<synthmesc> it doesnt seem like there is any problem when I build it from source
<synthmesc> I have all the tools installed
<bandit-led> check in /usr/src
<synthmesc> Im not using sudo to compile
<bandit-led> so you are running as root?
<synthmesc> no
<synthmesc> I think it generated
<synthmesc> I just saw it fly by
<synthmesc> ../
<bandit-led> The debs are placed in your kernel directory's parent directory. 
<synthmesc> it has an images-extra
<synthmesc> do I want to install that?
<synthmesc> also, when I install the headers/image, is that it?  reboot?
<synthmesc> I dont see grub stuff
<bandit-led> you need to install the extras yes
<bandit-led> try the instructions at http://blog.avirtualhome.com/compile-linux-kernel-3-2-for-ubuntu-11-10/
<synthmesc> it worked
<synthmesc> thanks for the help
<bizhanMona> HI I am running kernel 3.0.5 on my system, how could I reserve about 250 M bytes for my kernel modules? thx
<magn3ts> Why is there no v3.7-rc3-quantal build here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<magn3ts> hello?
<magn3ts> oh well Ill build it myself
<dejuren> magn3ts: you don't need to. install raring variant, it's the same
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-11-04
<bandit-led> i keep loosing my usb kyb and mouse and have to hard reset or ssh in and restart to get them to work again
<bandit-led> i am at a loss to find out what is wrong
<cwillu> magn3ts, you'll notice there isn't a hardy, lucid, etc either
<cwillu> magn3ts, juts using the -raring, it'll work
<bandit-led> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=689368 
<ubot2`> Debian bug 689368 in src:linux "linux-image-3.5-trunk-amd64: Mouse and keyboard freeze on Ivy Bridge platform" [Normal,Open]
<bandit-led> is there any way to link a bug report on debian to launchpad?
<tsimpson> bandit-led: yes, click on the "Also affects distribution" link, choose Debian and add the bug URL
<bandit-led> thanks
<bandit-led> sick of this bug
<bandit-led> running every thing from mid summer untill 3.7rc3 still has the issue
<magn3ts> cwillu: too late, thanks though, turns out vmware still doesn't cooperate so I'm working on libvirt/kvm instead. thanks though!
<magn3ts> (it will be useful in the future, still having issues with the new nouveau stuff in rc3)
<maxb> I'm chasing some very weird backlight hotkey behaviour, where the brightness up hotkey (only up) causes further ACPI events to be delayed for several seconds. I *think* I've traced this to a delay loop in my machine's ACPI DSDT method handling the event which seems to be waiting for something (the kernel display driver?) to write a value into the CBLV field in the display "opregion".
<maxb> Can anyone suggest a way I might confirm whether execution of an ACPI DSDT method is taking a long time?
<maxb> Also, where can I learn about the division between linux-image and linux-image-extra packages?
<infinity> maxb: I'm not sure if it's documented anywhere, but linux-image is meant to be "everything you need to boot on any of the major virtualization and cloud solutions", and -extra is "everything else".
<infinity> maxb: (Meaning that any desktop, laptop, server, etc, should always want both)
<maxb> This may possibly be why my ultrabook seemed to not be doing a very good job of power management with just linux-image :-)
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-28
<Sargun> Why is CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER set to y in the standard kernel config?
<Sargun> (on AMD64 Raring's kernel config)
<smb> Sargun, Because it otherwise would not be possible to enable function tracing on a stock kernel (it is a bool and should be y for i386, too). If that is the answer you are looking for
<bjf> Sargun, i believe it is enabled so that ftrace can be used to debug kernel problems
<bjf> Sargun, i believe we benchmarked it and found it added little/no overhead if you were not in fact using ftrace
<apw> yeah i believe the same
<smb> right, according to help 5 NOPs at the entry of each function which should have not much impact
<Sargun> Hm
<Sargun> This is unfortunate. I really want to enable KMEMCHECK on my kernels, which conflicts with CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER (it requires it to be =n).
<Sargun> I guess is CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER doesn't get used during normal operation, this is fine
<apw> Sarvatt, if you are changing your config you can change both anyhow right ?
<bjf> Sargun, ^
<apw> bah i hate auto complete ... it is meant to pick the person who spoke last, that is working, NOT
<Sargun> apw: Yeah, I was just wondering if CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER was used for anything other than debugging.
<apw> no indeed, just for debug, but ... you dont want to change your system to start using debugging tools when you need them
<cking> brendand, i've built a new version of fwts for testing on that ARM box - it's in ppa:colin-king/white
<brendand> cking, cool - i'll give it a try
<cking> great!
 * cking waits with baited breath
<cking> brendand_, any results?
<brendand_> cking, yeah, passed
<brendand_> cking, how did you change the test?
<cking> brendand_, cool, I'll send the patches out for review then \o/
<cking> brendand_, i re-wrote the support libs last week but forgot to tweak the test according to the new api, so it failed last week, today I fixed the test and it works as expected
<hallyn> rtg: i'm sitting here on my saucy laptop, getting the same kvm modprobe error you were on trusty.  has that been figured out yet?
<apw> hallyn, hey which kerle is that
<apw> hallyn, is that a home brew
<hallyn> no
<hallyn> 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu
<hallyn> (cut-paste is being a b*, refusing to cut at words)
<apw> hallyn, i don't think i see that on my machine when it is on 3.11 kernels
<rtg> hallyn, hmm, kvm_amd is working for me. You have Intel, right ?
<apw> hallyn, can you try the kernle in -proposed -13 ?
<apw> hallyn, i have a kvm_intel (the one showing the issue originally) but i believe it works fine on the 3.11 kernles
<hallyn> just dget it from the build logs?
<hallyn> not the logs of course
<hallyn> about time to call eod judging by reading my own comments
 * hallyn tries https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+build/5146181/+files/linux-image-3.11.0-13-generic_3.11.0-13.20_amd64.deb
<hallyn> will be awhile
<apw> hallyn, i have just booted 3.11-12.19 and 3.12-13.20 and both work fine, 3.12-0 does not
<hallyn> apw: (i've installed but not yet rebooted) have you figured out wha'ts up with 3.12-0?
<apw> hallyn, nope rtg is on the case, its not h/w specific, seems to be a kvm core issue
<hallyn> wowzer
<rtg> hallyn, its a debugfs issues, so nothing too critical. I should be able to at least pin it down soon.
<hallyn> rtg: oh right, i forgot that showed up in syslog
<hallyn> but holy cheeseballs!  somehow kvm got disabled in bios.  
<hallyn> <think><think><think>  <lightbulb>   that effing windows 7 install i did to try and update bios.  I bet it disabled it!
<rtg> hallyn, bummer dude
<apw> hallyn, man ... m$ should really be taken out and ...
<hallyn> you must not assume malice on th...  oh wait this isn't debian-devel
<hallyn> i dunno, do they want to then charge me to reenable it for me?
<rtg> hallyn, the 3.12 kvm issues appears to be genuine. I've instrumented the create debugfs dir path and should have some notions soon.
<Malediction> Could anyone tell me why, since the latest release upgrade, I have 64 rcuos/<number> and rcuob/<number> processes on a single core VM? (or better yet, tell me what docs/man I can read to better understand them)
<bjf> Malediction, http://lwn.net/Articles/518953/
<Malediction> Ah, thank you. :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-29
<mwhudson> hello
<mwhudson> i am trying to build a kernel from git
<mwhudson> (on armhf)
<mwhudson> and getting bales of /root/linux-linaro-tracking/net/sunrpc/auth_gss/svcauth_gss.c:1328: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_guard' type errors
<mwhudson> do i need to do something to disable stack protection in gcc?
<lifeless> http://osdir.com/ml/linux-kernel/2009-02/msg04270.html
<lifeless> stack protection is in the kernel itself it seems
<lifeless> I'm sure I'm reading that naively :)
<erle-> may i ask you a somewhat intimate question?
<erle-> does really anybody here use unity?
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> i do.
<hyperair> but why come to the kernel channel for trolling about unity?
<ohsix> o noes you did it now
<hyperair> ohsix: he left though? ;p
<abhishek> I want to run Ubuntu Desktop on the device which is having Android ...Please help me
<cking> abhishek, perhaps try #ubuntu-desktop with that question
<abhishek> cking: ok ....
<abhishek> cking: Can you please give me some guildlines anyways
<RAOF> You're immediate problems are going to be: lack of OpenGL drivers and lack of X drivers.
<cer> hi there .... I think I found a bug in the kubuntu / ubuntu kernel but I need to have a chat to confirm before logging.
<cer> anyway, there seems to be some problem with setting the frequency of some Core 2 Xtreme CPUs .... 
<cer> so I recompiled the kernel without intel_pstate support and everything else as module using the classic debian system
<cer> and modprobing each module one by one and then debugging .... it turns out that p4_clockmod is loading, but return wrong frequency reading (as it should) and recommends acpi-cpufreq
<cer> but acpi-cpufreq does not actaully load, because one of the checks says that the CPU is not supported (which is incorrect). I think the bug may be in the acpi-cpufreq module.
<cer> what do you think?
<mwhudson> lifeless: yes, that much makes sense, doesn't help me know how to make the error go away though :)
<mwhudson> infinity: are you here/awake?
<infinity> mwhudson: I'm one of those things.
<mwhudson> infinity: is there some trick to building kernels from git on armhf to avoid linker errors about stack protection?
<mwhudson> i noticed some mention of gcc 4.7 somewhere so i'm trying that now...
<rtg> apw, pushed trusty master-next with all of the packaging done. no tag yet.
<infinity> mwhudson: -UFORTIFY_SOURCE, I'd assume.
<infinity> mwhudson: But I would have thought the kernel makefiles did that by default.
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> there is some of that, but only in a few places
<mwhudson> and only for user space stuff
<apw> rtg, great
<mwhudson> (i'm building 3.11 + sprinkles, fwiw)
<mwhudson> infinity: build with gcc 4.7 completed
<apw> mwhudson, mostly we use older gccs for the arm kernels indeed
<rtg> ppisati, have you built and booted trusty on armhf with gcc-4.8 ? so far the compiler has been pinned to gcc-4.7.
<mwhudson> apw: now i know why :)
<ppisati> rtg: let me check the gcc version
<rtg> ppisati, I know we're building with -4.7 right now, but I'm thinking about building with the default version
<rtg> debian.master/rules.d/armhf.mk:gcc              = gcc-4.7
<ppisati> rtg: when i do some quick test using linus tree, im compiling with 4.8
<rtg> ppisati, ok, I'll assume for now that -4.8 can generate a bootable kernel
<bjf> ppisati, were you going to rebase omap4 kernels for this sru cycle?
<ppisati> bjf: ouch, i'll do
<backjlack> Hello.
<backjlack> I've reported a while ago that I was having problems after having upgraded to kernel 3.2.0-53 on Ubuntu 12.04 amd64.
<backjlack> The machine wasn't booting properly into the OS, it was just showing a blinking cursor. This is still an issue.
<apw> backjlack, what was the bug number
<backjlack> apw: I haven't opened any bug because it's not clear whether it's a bug or just some kind of OS issue triggered by the update to 3.2.0-53+.
<backjlack> I'll just try 3.5 to see if that fixes it.
<rtg> jsalisbury, re: bug #1245938 - please have that guy try the stable mainline kernel(s). his NIC really ought to be functional.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1245938 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel x520 NIC's (ixgbe) stop working in 12.10, 13.04, 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245938
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack
<erle-> jsalisbury, new observation: when i suspend with "sudo pm-suspend", no freeze
<erle-> maybe it is not the kernel
<erle-> maybe something with X
<erle-> with screen locking and so on
<erle-> jsalisbury, after more tests i will report to launchpad
<jsalisbury> erle-, thanks for the info
<apw> jibel, we just dumped a new trusty kernel into the ckt PPA, will that auto fire new dkms tests ?
<rtg> apw, looks like iwlwifi power save is off by default. drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl-drv.c:MODULE_PARM_DESC(power_save,
<apw> rtg, ta
 * mwhudson is now confused that perf ever worked on arm32
<rtg> jsalisbury, rebooting gomeisa for kernel update
<apw> mwhudson, i od't think it was even built for the longest time, and done wrong often
<mwhudson> apw: it worked for a while for me in raring
<mwhudson> but doesn't for me now
<mwhudson> and i even sort of know why
<apw> care to share
<rtg> jjohansen, AceLan: rebooting tangerine for kernel update
<mwhudson> apw: the MMAP events that perf synthesizes at start up put the last module processed as taking up from its start in /proc/modules up until the end of the address space
<mwhudson> apw: and despite this being something the user space tool does, it seems that it's actually a question of which kernel is running
<mwhudson> oh oh
<mwhudson> is this because /proc/kallsyms now starts with a symbol with an address of 0?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-30
<jibel> apw, it should. I'll check it.
<jibel> apw, dkms tests are running with 3.12.0-1.3, but they didn't start automatically when the new kernel has been uploaded. I'll fix that.
<smb> jibel, Don't expect him to answer any soon. He is in a different wor... err timezone
<jibel> smb, np, I didn't expect any, I think i'll read the backscroll :)
<smb> jibel, Ok, cool. :)
<valentyn> Hello kernel-dev's. I found an IPv6 MTU path discovery bug, reported it to the kernel devs at netdev@vger.kernel.org...
<valentyn> ... a patch was devised and David Miller accepted it for inclusion in stable ("queued up for stable")...
<valentyn> ... now my question is: do these kinds of patches normally end up in the Ubuntu stable kernel automatically?
<valentyn> (I realise that "these kind of" could mean anything - sorry for that)
<valentyn> Just checking, in other words, if a bug fix *that has no related Ubuntu kernel bug* will - again, most likely - end up in the Ubuntu kernel.
<henrix> valentyn: yes, we monitor the stable mailing list, where Dave sends these patches for the stable trees
<henrix> valentyn: but if you provide me a link to this patch (e.g. SHA1 in netdev git), i can keep an eye on it
<valentyn> henrix: I wouldn't know where that is. I only have the correspondence on the netdev mailing list :-S
<valentyn> http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg254974.html
<valentyn> and here http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg254973.html
<valentyn> (Sorry, wrong order). But thanks anyway, I have some confidence that this will end up in stable without special care
<henrix> valentyn: that's good enough for me ;) i'll add it to my list of patches i'm monitoring
<valentyn> Thanks so much :-) Running self compiled kernels in a production environment is sooo 1996 ;-)
<henrix> valentyn: btw, the ubuntu kernels are based on upstream stable kernels
<henrix> valentyn: so, for ex, our saucy kernel is based on the 3.11 kernel. everything that hits upstream 3.11, will eventually be included in our saucy kernel
<valentyn> OK. Well, I'm actually a bit confused by the fact that this rather intrusive MTU issue almost immediately boiled down to a kernel bug that must have been there for 6 months or more. I'm not really into kernel development - just a sysop :)
<valentyn> ... which means that I also don't know much about kernel whereabouts, i.e. where does "stable" come from, who patches what etcetera etcetera.
<valentyn> Hence my questions. Well, I'll just keep an eye on coming kernel updates and see if I find a changelog entry there.
<valentyn> Thanks so far.
<henrix> np
<diwic> bjf, sconklin: some bugs in the latest sru cycle (e g bug 1236228) are having the "please test or your patch will be dropped" message, but missing the "this came from upstream stable" message
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1236228 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell vostro 5470 has mono speakers and broken headset mic" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236228
<diwic> bjf, sconklin did you forget to run the script that set the upstream patches to verification-done ?
<bjf> diwic, i'll look at what happened with that bug but we don't run any such script
<bjf> diwic, that's part of a LP process
<diwic> bjf, ok, thanks. Also bug 1227093 seems to be affected
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1227093 in linux (Ubuntu) "[haswell sony vaio pro] Internal microphone not working" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227093
<bjf> diwic, the patches for those bugs are in the kernel that is in -proposed right now. they "should" get closed when that kernel go to -updates
 * ppisati -> out for a bit
<diwic> bjf, sure. I'm just used to have this "this patch came from upstream stable and do not require verification", which usually follows right after the other message
<diwic> bjf, it's that message that seems to be missing here for some reason
<bjf> diwic, ok, let me check that
<bjf> diwic, that commit came from upstream stable with the buglink. that's why it got spam'd with the request for verification
<bjf> diwic, the right way to handle those is to change the verification-needed-saucy to verification-done-saucy
<hallyn_> could someone please confirm in bug 1021271 that my last comment is accurate - about the best way to get HWE kernel on a precise box?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021271 in linux (Ubuntu) "KVM "enabling virtualization on CPU0 failed"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021271
<bjf> hallyn_, it should be linux-generic-lts-<series> to get the headers as well as the kernel
<hallyn_> bjf: thanks, commented in the bug
<diwic> bjf, hmm, I'm looking through bugs to show you what message I'm talking about, but I can't find it. Maybe it's added individually by kernel team members
<bjf> diwic, i know that I've added that message in the past by hand
<bjf> diwic, i saw the one you added and it looked almost exactly like what i would have done
<diwic> bjf, ok, thanks for the clarification
<bjf> diwic, np. it's hard to remember what gets done by computer bots and what gets done by human bots
<diwic> bjf, heh, true
<smb> hallyn_, Seems I can run kvm on my 4850e ok (precise kernel). Can try on an Opteron in a bit. 
<apw> jamespage, openvswitch ... after our conv. last week I think we decided that that one is all in the main kernel, are you able to test the kernel in the ckt PPA and tell us that it is sufficient; and will you be handling deprecating that dkms package.
<jamespage> apw, I will be able to test and I'll deal with deprecating the dkms package as well
<jamespage> apw, but after next week
<hallyn_> smb: heck it could be a bad bit in his bios - if another kernel works, then all the better.
<smb> hallyn_, Could be a BIOS bug or iommu problem when other virt solution modules (like virtualbox are loaded). Reading through this: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/5639
<hallyn_> yeah but he insists he doesn't have virtualbox
<hallyn_> newer kernels don't mind vbox enabled so another reason to jsut have him upgrade :)
<smb> hallyn_, Surely cannot harm
<smb> hallyn_, Just for the fun of it, Precise kernel and Opteron 6128, kvm works. And that one has at least support for nested paging and an Amd-Vi (iommu) (If they have not actually been using Amd-V meaning virtualization...)
<hallyn_> his was what, a 4800?  i don't really know what their model #s mean :)
<smb> hallyn_, Me neither. Just saw they had a message about nested page table support.. :)
<rtg> jamespage, do we need iscsitarget_dkms in trusty? 
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-10-31
<infinity> apw: The trusty kernel bits I just copied from the PPA seem to lack meta adjustments for arm64.
<apw> infinity, hrm, that'd be my fault, will sort and upload in the am
<infinity> apw: Cool.  No huge rush, just thought I'd point it out. :P
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste>  0 down vote favorite
<lesshaste> 	
<lesshaste> I would like to zero-out unused memory pages to reduce the size of VM snapshots. The hypervisor saves all non-zero pages in the snapshot, so freed, non-zero, but unused pages are stored in the snapshot when they needn't be.
<lesshaste> is this possible?
<brendand> bjf, hi
<brendand> bjf, we've been whacked by some tooling issues this week that were outside of our control. how would you feel about me updating the tracking bugs tomorrow. i can go ahead with what we've got right now if you'd prefer though
<apw> lesshaste, there has been some talk of it, i have not seen any actual changes to implement it, but it wouldn't be so hard i recon
<lesshaste> apw, oh!
<lesshaste> apw, do you happen to have  a reference to this talk?
<lesshaste> apw, or some terms I can google
<apw> i would look for talk about kfree and _ZERO, but otherwise i no longer recall
<bjf> brendand, that's fine, you have all next week as well for testing. not exactly sure what your asking me
<apw> lesshaste, oh and KSM i think was involved.  they wanted it for the same purpose making unused pages in VMs merge i think
<brendand> bjf, ok. usually we like to have results this week anyway
<bjf> brendand, usually you don't start testing until next week (the 3rd week). we started setting the cert-testing task earlier because there wasn't any real need to wait until the 3rd week
<bjf> brendand, so now, in the 3 week cadence, you have the 2nd and 3rd week to do your testing
<lesshaste> apw, thanks
<lesshaste> apw, actually.. which mailing list? lkml or an ubuntu one?
<lesshaste> apw, or actually this channel?
<apw> lesshaste, it may have been something mentioned on kernel-team@ mailing list referencing the lkml thread, but it is long flushed from my memory
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-11-01
<thatguy001> i need to install a kernel, but I don't want to mess it up, would someone mind walking me through the process?
<apw> where did you get your kernel, and what form is it in
<jk-> apw: up late?
<bjf> jk-, print in oakland (he's at)
<jk-> ah! heya bjf :)
<bjf> jk-, hey, how you doing?
<jk-> bjf: yeah, all good here. nice to get some warm weather again. how about you?
<bjf> jk-, doing good, starting to get chilly here now :-)
<bjf> jk-, i'm not at the sprint
<bjf> jk-, it is/was just for "special" people ;-D
<jk-> hah :D
<apw> jk-, heh off timezone indeed, though ... it feels pretty late
<thatguy001> #apple
<apw> oh well, perhaps not
<bjf> arges, can you verify bug 1226726 for raring and quantal ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1226726 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "dentry_reset_mounted walks entire mount list holding vfsmount write lock" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226726
<bjf> tjaalton, can you verify bug 1240639 for Quantal ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240639 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Update ubuntu/i915 to current 3.8.13.x" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240639
<marrusl> bjf, arges is busy today, I'll try to verify that.
<arges> marrusl: thanks
<marrusl> bjf, separate question:  when will linux-image-generic-lts-saucy be moved from proposed to -updates? 
<marrusl> bjf, I guess I have the same question regarding 3.5.0-43 (assuming open fixes are verified).
<bjf> marrusl, by the end of next week
<marrusl> bjf, thanks.
<lesshaste> hi
<marrusl> bjf, do I still have time on the clock for verification?
<bjf> marrusl, yes
<bjf> marrusl, you can get to it next week, i just want to know someone will get it done
<marrusl> Boy do I wish I had asked that an hour ago.  :-)
<marrusl> bjf, that cool.  I think we'll have it done pretty soon anyway.
<marrusl> I know why I got confused.  I was thinking about the run up to actually spinning the new kernels, rather than this part of the cycle.
<marrusl> well live and learn. :)
<bjf> heh
<jpds> Verified right now.
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-11-02
<kees> is there a sane way to do ARM kernel builds on amd64?
<stgraber> kees: I usually follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ARMKernelCrossCompile
<stgraber> ignoring most of the omap/omap4 bits since all the boards I care about use the generic kernel (same git branch as the standard x86 kernel)
<kees> stgraber: ah-ha, thanks!
<tjaalton> bjf: i'm off the rest of the week.. can verify it on tuesday
<bjf> tjaalton, that works
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-27
<StFS> Hi. First of all, sorry for cross posting from #kernel, I just realized that this might be a better fit for this channel since I believe this just started after my 14.10 upgrade.
<StFS> I have an 8 physical core (two 4 core cpus) machine and I just upgraded to ubuntu 14.10. I noticed that htop is only showing activity on two cores (1 and 3 or 0 and 2 depending on where you start counting).
<StFS> running 'stress -c 8' only tops these two cores... however, if I run 'stress -c 1' and then use taskset to move it to a specific core, I can in fact pick any core that I want. So they are actually there... it just seems that the scheduler never uses them unless explicitly instructed.
<StFS> I'm at a bit of a loss here... does this make any sense at all?
<CRCinAU> anyone familiar with the xen initrd/vmlinuz alive?
<dgadomski> hello apw
<apw> hi
<dgadomski> apw: I have a graphic drivers/plymouth issue (#1107642), could you please take a look at this plymouth log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8703864/
<dgadomski> apw: there are 2 vgas in this case: an integrated intel and a discrete radeon, plymouth for some reason fails to open renderer for the radeon device (card1)
<dgadomski> apw: I would appreciate your help with understanding why it fails, we have a user suffering from this and he is able to provide any additional information needed
<dgadomski> apw: plymouth 0.9.0 should offer the functionality of displaying bootsplash (disk encryption prompt is what is actually needed in this case) on all VGAs, but for some reason it fails to do so on the radeon device which is the only display available in this case preventing the whole system from booting 
<apw> dgadomski, will have a look in a bit, but does hitting ESC twice help ?
<dgadomski> apw: afaik not, there is a message "unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon" on the only display connected, do you think it is worth retrying in this case?
<apw> dgadomski, not sure i really know what that log is trying to tell me about the machine at all ...
<apw> i assume the machine is bootable without splash, and when so, what does /proc/fb contain ...
<apw> you likely should file a bug if you haven't and put all this info in there
<StFS> Hi. I'm experiencing a _major_ regression after updating to 14.10 on my Dell Precision T5400. I've done some investigation and I've confirmed that this happens on a pristine (live cd) 14.10. Basically only 2 out of 8 cores are actually being used on my machine! A sysbench cpu test goes from ~15 seconds on 14.04 up to ~55 seconds.
<StFS> does this sound familiar to anybody?
<StFS> ohsix: We were talking about this yesterday... I got my proof ;) ^^
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-28
<ohsix> StFS: proof of?
<StFS> ohsix: that it's actually performing much worse
<ohsix> now you can use it to find out what happened
<StFS> the same sysbench test takes 15 seconds on 14.04 but 55 seconds on 14.10 (pristine lubuntu usb boot sticks)
<ohsix> nothing sysbench does depends on io of the usb stick does it?
<StFS> nope... it's pure cpu... just needs to load the program and then it just calculates. 
<StFS> I've filed a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1386473
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386473 in linux (Ubuntu) "Not using all cores after upgrade to 14.10" [Undecided,New]
<StFS> I wanted to install an older kernel but there aren't any in the utopic packages... I tried installing packages from trusty but that all went to sh*t. Got errors that my video drivers and more couldn't compile... 
<StFS> tried booting into it anyways but the darn thing froze
<ohsix> you can try installing the newer kernel as a backport on 14.04
<ohsix> then boot either
<StFS> hmm... ok... well I would have to do that on the usb stick then I guess... I just have 14.10 set up on the HDD
<brainwash> the 3.18-rc2 builds are somewhat broken, or?
<brainwash> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.18-rc2-utopic/
<apw> brainwash, what seems to be wrong with them?
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=87001
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 87001 in btrfs "3.18RC2 fails to boot" [Blocking,New]
<brainwash> the increased size is odd too
<brainwash> so, something is wrong in the config I think
<apw> brainwash, as we now have a vivid tree with a normalised config there, i'll rebuild the -rc2 and see if that helps
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> the package size change occurred in 2014-10-21 daily
<brainwash> I'll test the rebuilt package asap
<apw> it'll finish within the hour
<apw> and email will go out as it publishes
<brainwash> thanks :)
<apw> not that you arn't utterly nuts to be running that new a kernel, and/or using btrfs for root ... :)
<brainwash> I am not using btrfs
<brainwash> so it is not btrfs specific
<JayJ> My 14.04 KVM guest freezes intermitently. I see stack trace in syslog and this message "INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks" 
<JayJ> Any help on where to start looking to fix this?
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting today @ 17:00 UTC
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<brainwash> apw: I didn't test the new vivid build of 3.18-rc2 yet, but this ubuntu forums thread indicates that it does not work properly either
<brainwash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250143
<apw> frankly that is just a dogpile.  if you fancy testing it then it might work, the size thing will be resolved shortly when the config is updated
<StFS> is there any way to change the process scheduling algorithm without recompiling the kernel?
<fstd> hi, could anyone enlighten me as to what The Right Way(TM) to patch the ubuntu kernel is?  i'm familiar with the debian way of building packages (apt-get source the package, add patch to debian/patches, note down in debian/series, bump version, finally dpkg-buildpackage.  now, the sources of linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic (on 14.10, amd64) don't have a debian/patches directory (which i guess makes sense as i figure it's patched upstream (by the ubuntu
<fstd> now, can i simply create debian/patches, and add mine as the only one in there, and proceed the usual way?
<fstd> or is there a special recipe on how to properly build the package?
<dsmythies> For issues with Kernel 3.18RC2.
<dsmythies> In my case they were resloved by reverting back to CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS is not set in the kernel config,
<dsmythies> which, along with many other things, had changed between RC1 and RC2.
<apw> dsmythies, we just commited that config change, so i'll re-re-build -rc2 against the curent config, and lets see if that helps any
<dsmythies> apw, thanks.
<NikTh> jsalisbury ping 
<jsalisbury> NikTh, o/
<NikTh> Is this an automate answer, or your really want to test the 3.13 kernel ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1386695/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386695 in linux (Ubuntu) "[3.16.0-23] Resume from suspend/hibernation, GPU lock - possible regression" [Medium,Incomplete]
<jsalisbury> NikTh, Yes, that is a request to test the latest 3.13 upstream stable kernel.  You mentined it was fixed in upstream 3.17, so it would be good to know if the fix already made it's way through stable updates.
<jsalisbury> NikTh, But it should actually be the 3.16 upstream kernel.
<jsalisbury> NikTh, I'll update the bug
<jsalisbury> NikTh, Which would be the 3.16.6 kernel
<NikTh> jsalisbury: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.6-utopic/ (without the Ubuntu patches of course, right ? )
 * NikTh downloading .... 
<jsalisbury> NikTh, Yes, you should be able to just dpkg -i the linux-image .deb package at that link.
<dsmythies> I tried your new 3.18RC2 kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.18-rc2-vivid/
<dsmythies> It is O.K. for me.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-29
<elementofone> !ops
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<elementofone> !ops
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<elementofone> !ops
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<elementofone> !OPS
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<JanC> elementofone: stop that please
<elementofone> !ops janc
<elementofone> !ops | JanC 
<ubot5> JanC: Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<elementofone> !ops | JanC \
<ubot5> JanC \: Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<elementofone> !ops | JanC \
<ubot5> JanC \: Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<apw> dsmythies, thanks for the update
<NikTh> How can one identify the kernel version from Linus git tree in comparison with the kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline ? This does not help in my case (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html_
<NikTh> I can understand that 3.17-rc4 it's the same version as v3.17-rc4 (in Linus git), and 3.17-utopic = v3.17(in Linus git), but what about 3.17.1-utopic ? which version is this under Linus git ? 
<smb> NikTh, That is the first stable release from upstream stable compiled with mostly the config from utopic
<smb> git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git
<apw> NikTh, as smb says, this is a stable update kerenl, it is therefore _not_ in linus' tree, it is in the stable tree
<smb> there ^
<apw> NikTh, separatly each of those builds includes a COMMIT file which contains the tag/commit id which was used to build it
<NikTh> So, if one wants to bisect an rc kernel upstream, should clone the Linus git, but if wants to bisect lets say 3.17-utopic and 3.17.1-utopic should clone the stable git ?
<apw> yes the two tags you need are in there
<NikTh> and if the last bad kernel is rc-7 and the next good one is a stable, lets say 3.17-rc7 = the last bad one and 3.17-utopic = the first good one. 
<apw> well those are both linus' releases, so they are in either
<apw> those versions literally represent v<nnnn> tags
<NikTh> Yes. Correct apw. Thanks
<apw> correct ?
<NikTh> The difference would be if the last bad one was , lets say 3.17-utopic and the first good one was 3.17.1-utopic, then one should clone the stable git. Correct ? 
<apw> well yes, but you would never find that situation, as if you had v3.17-rc7 as bad and v3.17.1 as good, the next test would be v3.17
<apw> moving you into one or the other
<NikTh> Lets say that the last bad kernel is 3.17-utopic and the exact following is the first good one (3.17.1-utopic). How one can reverse bisect ? From stable git ? Or this situation would never happen ?
<apw> stable yes, those tags are both in there
<NikTh> apw: Thanks for all the answers and explanations, this is the yet another time helping me :-) 
<NikTh> smb: same too you 
<NikTh> if you put a candidate for president and you need my vote, just let me know :P 
<apw> heh ..
<NikTh> Oh, and a last one.. because I don't want to building kernels in vain... I have spotted the bad and good kernels. And I want to start bisecting. I want to build the bad kernel with the first commit from the good one.. will I do "git checkout COMMIT" and then start building ? 
<apw> NikTh, doesn't "git bisect" offer you a sensible commit to bisect?
<NikTh> apw: Yes. It offers me a commit, but I want to build and test the kernel with this commit and particular I'm speaking about a reverse bisection. 
<apw> it will have check that commit out when it selected it, iirc
<NikTh> I've read the wiki, but I'm afraid if I don't understand something.. so I'm asking to be sure.
<NikTh> apw: For starters, I did a "git checkout COMMIT" where commit is the offered commit from the bisection and I'm building the bad kernel with this commit. Is that right ? 
<apw> my memory is the bisect itself checked out the suggested commit for you
<NikTh> Ok, but is there something wrong with the procedure I followed? I mean, the "git checkout COMMIT" breaks something maybe ? or building an incorrect kernel ?
<apw> if you were on that commit, the git checkout would be a noop
<NikTh> noop? sorry, what is noop ? you mean something unnecessary ? 
<apw> a no-operation indeed
<rtg> cking_, would you mind answering this one when you've a moment ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1387144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387144 in linux (Ubuntu) "why does linux-image-generic depend on thermald" [Undecided,New]
<cking_> yup
<apw> cking_, it is possible that could be a recommended, so it would be uninstallable, but also remain installed by default, something to consider
<cking_> I think that would be better, so users can chose to remove it
<rtg> cking_, thermald does bail out on platforms for which it can do no good, right ? like virt instances, etc.
<cking_> rtg, it does indeed
<cking_> I should add that too to the bug report
<cking_> making it a recommended is the best plan, this way users can remove it if thermald is too agressive for there liking and they like seeing their H/W shutdown when it gets too hot
<NikTh> As an addition thermald sometimes needs a special configuration in order to identify the components correctly.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thermald/+bug/1367946
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367946 in thermald (Ubuntu) "thermald fails to start on AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cking_> rtg, apw, are you ok to make that change, or do you want me to? (I'm not upto speed with the packaging foo that's needed to do that)
<rtg> cking_, you could certainly write the patch and send it on the list.
<cking_> rtg, i'm not sure how the original change was made in utopic
<rtg> cking_, debian.master/control.stub.in I think
<cking_> yep, I grep'd for thermald in that in utopic, I can't see it
<rtg> hmm, lemme check
<rtg> cking_, its in the Utopic meta package
<cking_> hrm, never futzed with that before
<apw> yeah that is actually on linux-image-generic meta package ...
<apw> cking_, that is more of a "normal" package so you have to edit changelog by hand, no insertchanges help
<cking_> apw, hold on, I'm sucked into some phablety issue at the mo
<apw> cking_, np
<dgadomski> hello everyone
<dgadomski> stgraber: do you still have your hardware for bug #1104230?
<ubot5> bug 1104230 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "DisplayPort 1.2 MST support is missing in the Intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1104230
<dgadomski> stgraber: I have provided some kernel builds there for testing, unfortunately I have no hardware to test it by myself so I would appreciate any feedback, thanks!
<rtg> apw, i fired up a vivid kernel to the kernel PPA. meta package to follow soon. If testing on various bits of kits seems OK then I'll dump it into the archive (after consulting infinity)
<apw> rtg, yeah we need some dkms testing i ugess, which is ... not working right now
<rtg> apw, what better way to acquire some launchpad bugs :)
<apw> true we don't have very many right now
<rtg> tseliot, we've got a 3.18 based kernel for you to test your DKMS packages against in the kernel PPA
<JayJ> On ubuntu 14.04 host runing 3.13.0-24-generic kernel, Guests are freezing and I see "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#x stuck for 22s!" Anybody help me narrowing the issue? HW is Supermicro with Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2660 v2 @ 2.20GHz. I need anybody help. 
<neoark> JayJ bad hardware?
<JayJ> neoark: What I don't understand is that the host is running the same version of ubuntu and kernel. There are no issues with the host. However, teh guest running has all the issues.
<NikTh> And why this could ever happen ? Am I noob regarding the reverse commit bisect procedure ? Yes I am, but I've followed the procedure step by step.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1386695/comments/23
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386695 in Linux "[3.16.0-23] Resume from suspend/hibernation, GPU lock - possible regression" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-30
<BruceMa> --help
<BruceMa> test
<apw> NikTh, i've replied in your bug
<NikTh> apw: Thanks. But how can I find the later ones ? I mean, git bisect bad does not result in anything else when I hit the last commit. It has this 6-7 commits, I've tested them all, but then what can I do ?
<NikTh> this/these
<apw> NikTh, if you read my comment, i think you only reverse the initial good/bad, but used bad for bad ones in the actual bisect steps, they all need to be switche
<NikTh> apw: What ? heah heah... The procedure was wrong ? Do I have to do it again, but with git bisect good, instead of bad in the commits ?
<apw> for "reasons" bisect only works one way, finding a bug introducing commit, you want to find a bug fixing commit
<NikTh> apw: If I mark a commit as bad, then is not built in the kernel when I build the kernel ? 
<apw> so you have to use bisect backwards, a reverse bisect.  which means you say good when you mena bad, and bad when you mean good, everywhere
<apw> if i read your log right you did that right for the first two, for v3.17-rc7 and v3.17, but not when answering for the ones you tested
<NikTh> apw: Yes, I've understand this now, but really when one marks a commit as bad, then is not included in the building procedure ? What I tested then ? :P
<apw> no you are marking that point in the bisect bad
<apw> a bisect is a tree of splits
<apw> you gave it top and botom, it takes the middle and says "is this working"
<apw> if you say yes it picks one half to split again, if you say no it splits the other half
<apw> a "bad" says this direction is the wrong direction in the bisect
<apw> if you say "good" it means you went the right way
<NikTh> So, in any bisect test, you mark the commits as good until you find the bad one, but in reverse bisect you swap the first, the initial ? But you must mark the bisect as good in order to pick this one and build and test the software ? 
<apw> no for any offered commit you say whether it worked or not, but ... when reverse bisecting you reverse the meaning of good/bad when answering
<apw> it will offer you a random collection of working not working ones as it homes in on the break commit
<NikTh> but it always picks the commit, either bad or good, so it can be included in building ? I mean, in order to test it afterwards. I have to be sure that the commit I have picked is included in the kernel.
<apw> somtimes it will be mostly one or the other but that is a factor of where in the list the break is, later and you'll see mostly working, earlier and you see mostly broken
<apw> bisect checks out your current tree at the commit it is offering, at that exact commit as tip of the tree
<NikTh> Ok, what will be the difference if I mark the commits as good, in this particular case ? It will offer me another tree then, I guess ? 
<apw> whatever you are offered, it will take your answer and use that to guide its next move
<apw> offering you another tree until there is only one commit left
<apw> which is mostly the wrong one
<NikTh> Ok, lets test it again then. I will mark all the commits as good (because of reverse bisect) and build and test the kernels again one by one. Right >
<NikTh> ?
<NikTh> If I find the commit that solves the problem, I will mark it as bad (even if it's good), because of reverse bisect. Right ?
<apw> no
<apw> each commit it offers you will either be working or not, you need to answer that each time, until it stops asking -- at which point it will tell you which commit was the broken one
<apw> as it is a reverse bisect you will invert your answer at each point, but they may be either good or bad, you won't know in advance, and it changing from one to the other does not mean you know where it is, until it stops
<NikTh> But i have tested them all, all the commits it offered me, and non of them worked. 
<apw> yes, but you answered wrong, you said things "worked" when they did not, because it was a reverse bisect, they faild, but you said bad
<apw> if you lie to bisect, it produces utter shit
<NikTh> Ok.
<apw> a true GIGO moment
<apw> if you say the wrong thing, it pushes the search into the wrong half never to return, it can never ever find the answer
<NikTh> So I will test them again, and I will mark them as worked (good) when they are not working. That's the only difference here in reverse bisect.
<apw> yes, any time you want to say good, say bad, anytime you want to say bad, say good.  even with the initial commits, everywhere
<NikTh> When I find (I hope) the commit that solves the problem ? What then ?
<NikTh> I will save it as a .patch and upload it to Launchpad ?
<apw> well it depends what you are trying to find it for, as it is in v3.17, any vivid kernel will include it by default
<NikTh> Probably, so what am I trying here ? :P The fix it will be included in Vivid anyway. 
<NikTh> Maybe it can be backported to Utopic ? (3.16)
<apw> maybe indeed, and knowing the commit is useful there
<NikTh> Either way, this procedure is a learning curve  for me ;-) 
<NikTh> I'm in git right now, I will mark the last bad kernel as the head (checkout) , right ?
<NikTh> Then git bisect start , and then git bisect good.. blah,blah, but in reverse order. 
<NikTh> I see now. It goes through another tree of commits if I mark them as good (and not bad as I did before). 
<NikTh> Nice to learning with you apw. Thanks for another help :) 
<apw> you just can use git bisect start; git bisect good "v3.17-rc7"; git bisect bad "v3.17"
<NikTh> apw: What commit is this ? Is this an actual commit, or just an announcement ? Do I have to pass it and go to the next one, or I must build a kernel with this? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0b9qbKeY
<apw> that is an actual commit merging in a whole pile of changes, from a maintainer, so yes it needs testing
<NikTh> Ok. 
<rtg> tseliot, did you see my annoyance about Vivid 3.18 kernel and DKMS packages yesterday ?
<ricotz> tseliot, rtg, nvidia is just missing a single include for 3.18 https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/783291/linux/kernel-module-won-t-compile-against-current-kernel-3-18-rc1/post/4340765/#4340765
<ricotz> works fine locally with 331.104, havent prepared a proper package/patch though
<NikTh> Oh yeah! apw, that's the commit. What next ? Should I mark this as bad ? 
<apw> whats the commit?  you should mark each and every test it asks you to make with good/bad
<apw> it will tell you when it is done
<NikTh> Yes, I mean with the commit I showed you before (http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=0b9qbKeY) the resume now works. I will mark this as the bad one, right ? (because of the reverse bisect)
<apw> yes, if it was good you say bad, it will likely give you another to test
<NikTh> Of course I don't know what the cisfs and smb3 have to do with the resume and nouveau, but that's another story. 
<apw> it is jumping about in the range, splitting the gap between good and bad
<NikTh> Ok. 
<apw> that is just the first time you have seen it work right?  the first commit it has asked you to test which worked
<apw> so it now knows it is between there and the last not good you marked
<NikTh> Yes, that is the first time
<apw> it keeps halving the gap until there is only one commit left
<apw> this way to jumps in closer quicker, literally "bisecting" the gaps
<NikTh> I have to go through the end, building all the commits it offers me and marking the ones that working as bad and the ones that don't work as good (because of the reverse) until the end.
<apw> yes, as it is jumping about in halves, each time you test one that becomes a new upper or lower bound for the offending commit
<apw> each time you do that it cuts the remainder in 1/2 and gets you to test that one, having teh search space in teh process
<NikTh> Ok, 3 steps roughly says.. 
<apw> repeat until only 1 left
<NikTh> and then ?
<apw> they you have the 'one' which made it work
<apw> then
<NikTh> Ok
<apw> then you would normally reset to v3.17-rc7 and cherry-pick that one commit to see if that also works
<apw> as confirmation that that one is the one really
<NikTh> Yes, this is another matter now.. I will bother you later (if you are here) :-) 
<tseliot> rtg: yes, thanks
<NikTh> apw: Bisect completed and it gave me the possible fix. Now, how can I apply this commit to 3.17-rc7 and see if it actually solves the problem ?
<NikTh> apw: I guess, git checkout v3.17-rc7 and then git checkout COMMIT  and then building ? 
<apw> NikTh, nope
<apw> git checkout -b <branch> v3.17-rc7
<apw> git cherry-pick -x COMMIT
<NikTh> branch ? which branch ?
<apw> make one up
<apw> git checkout -b lp<number> v3.17-rc7
<apw> is the sort of thing i do
<NikTh> ok
<JayJ> neoark: you there?
<NikTh> apw: I have to setup an e-mail first, right ? "unable to auto-detect email address" it says.
<apw> git config --global user.email "your_email@example.com"
<apw> git config --global user.name "Your Name"
<apw> iirc
<NikTh> apw: Yes, that is what telling me. 
<apw> it is worth getting those right, in case you use git for anything sensible
<apw> but for these purpose, a commit you don't care about nor intend to publish, it matters little
<NikTh> Yes, but it does not moving, I think. Stuck there. 
<apw> ?
<NikTh> Do I have to reset/end bisecting first ? 
<NikTh> status gives me the files as untracked 
<apw> probabally yes
<NikTh> apw: The first bad(good in reverse bisect) commit was not what I needed. But I think I have spotted which bad (good) commit is responsible and I'm building another kernel image now. 
<NikTh> apw: Is it possible 2 or 3 commits combined, fixing the problem and not only one ? It is I guess. 
<Soval> Hello, ubuntu kernel team.  I have an inquiry.  My technical level is above the average person, but at this point I don't even know how to write a bash script.  I google around on the internet, looking for answers and instructions.
<Soval> I'm using Lubuntu 14.04 64bit. 
<Soval> I recently purchased the c930e Logitech webcam.  The h264 pixel format doesn't seem to be an option, when I've tried "v4l2-ctl --list-formats", "v4l2-ctl --list-formats-ext", and "avconv -pix_fmts /dev/video*"
<Soval> I've read someone say that kernel 3.2 supports the h264 pixel format.
<Soval> So my question is... Does the kernel in *buntu 14.04, kernel 3.13, support the h264 pixel format?  I would suspect that 3.13 is older than 3.2, and therefore does not include the support, yet 3.2 was included in older distributions. So is it an older kernel?
<ohsix> 13 > 2 :]
<Soval> Ohh.... Okay, thank you...  Where would be the best place for me to get help on getting the h264 pixel format to work?
<ohsix> i have no idea, linux-media has their own tree and only some crossover to mainline, you'll probably want to check any support status there first
<Soval> Okay. Thank you.
<ohsix> you can use lsusb -vvv or something to show the usb properties
<ohsix> it will list picture formats and stuff if it is a uvc class device
<Soval> Okay.  I tried "lsusb -s 003:007 -v | egrep "264"" and lsusb -s 003:007 -v | less" and I didn't see anything that resembles h264.  If the device is advertised as having h264 compression internally, could that mean that something is wrong with my kernel or linux-media packages?
<Soval> (that's the correct device btw :P)
<Soval> This is effectively my first time in the ubuntu kernel irc too, so if I should be asking elsewhere, just say so :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-10-31
<trippeh> Soval: pretty sure h264 requires UVC 2.0 support. mainline linux only supports 1.x mode
<trippeh> for UVC cameras like the c930e that is
<Soval> Okay.  Thank you.  I'm guessing that work is being done to add uvc 2.0 support down the line?  I mean, it'll probably show up in a year or two, right?
<trippeh> I did see some patches for it floating on some mailing list some months ago
<Soval> So I'd probably have to find a patch or instructions on the internet for compiling my own kernel, if I want UVC 2.0 support, right now, right?
<Soval> Not that I'm necessarily going to do that... I'm just wondering.
<Soval> Okay.  Thank you.
<trippeh> Pretty much. And you'd be lucky if it applies to a current kernel.
<guite> hello everyone, I’m currently trying to use message queues, my sample code is here http://pastebin.com/i4Q5PLKm and the call to mq_open is failing with the EMFILE code. This is a bit strange because “cat /proc/sys/fs/mqueue/msg_max” is 100 (I raised it for the test) and “cat /proc/sys/fs/mqueue/msgsize_max” is 8192 (not modified)
<guite> Have you got any hint on why this is failing or what are the highest values I can set on msg_max and msgsize_max on my ubuntu
<guite> ?
<guite> any advice is welcome, don’t hesitate :)
<apw> quite, it EINVALs for me on vivid
<apw> guite, ^
<apw> ok with msg_max raised it does the same for me
<guite> I tried to read the kernel code, I’m not familiar with it, the only reference to EMFILE I see is on a code I think that shouldn’t be called…
<guite> in mqueue.c
<apw> your mode being in decimal is most confusing
<guite> yes sorry…
<guite> it’s 600
<guite> I don’t know how to set it properly… maybe should I write 600o
<apw> 0600 would be the normal form indeed
<apw> guite, ok you are hitting your rlimit on message queue bytes
<guite> (ok, I’m discovering this 0600 form to write octal code >_< don’t blame me please, I don’t write much C code)
<apw> you have arbitrarily exactly hit the per process limit
<guite> hmmmm… what is rlimit :s
<guite> ?
<apw> $ ulimit -q
<apw> 819200
<guite> ha ha :D
<guite> exactly
<apw> process limits on "things" like open files, message queue reservations etc etc
<guite> I swear I choosed 100 arbitrarily :D
<guite> ok
<apw> you happend to pick the exact limit, i switched it to 10 (also randomly) and it works
<apw> you would want to either up the limit or drop your queue to 99 
<guite> that’s nice, is it a way to raise this rlimit ?
<apw> root can up the limit using ulimit
<guite> yes
<guite> apw: is there a C way to raise it…
<guite> or I can ask google
<ohsix> posix ipc is really not great, you should look for alternatives over knobs
<apw> setrlimit
<guite> ok thanks
<apw> though you need to be priviledged to raise a limit, your program likely running as you won't be able to
<guite> yes indeed
<apw> you could also make the buffers smaller to get more of them
<guite> in fact, I should more check this limit to adapt message sizes and count
<guite> ohsix: I will check if there is a way we can use an alternative, thanks for the information
<guite> apw: did you try the same code, rising the ulimit -q
<guite> apw: someone tried for me and said he gets the same result
<apw> nope, i just looked at the kernel code, and it checks against that  limit
<guite> (I’ll try too, but I’m trying to find the command-line for setrlimit)
<guite> apw: could you give me the line and file in the kernel that performs this check ?
<guite> I have a 3.13.0 kernel on my ubuntu
<apw> guite, but i did just test it, and yes, if i raised the ulimit your 100/8192 version passes
<guite> ok, I need to check, sorry :)
<apw> guite, transcript of my test in pm
<apw> guite, and this is the code which is tripping
<apw>                 if (u->mq_bytes + mq_bytes < u->mq_bytes ||
<apw>                     u->mq_bytes + mq_bytes > rlimit(RLIMIT_MSGQUEUE)) {
<apw>                         spin_unlock(&mq_lock);
<apw>                         /* mqueue_evict_inode() releases info->messages */
<apw>                         ret = -EMFILE;
<guite> ok, what I thought, thank you very much :)
<apw> and whoever did your testing and said it didn't work ... be suspicious
<ohsix> looks like people have used unix domain sockets and _seqpacket as alternatives (you can use peercred to see if they are supposed to be listened to)
<guite> ohsix: in fact, we are more using python here, if we don’t find a wrapper for a library, we rarely code our own
<guite> but I’ll check if there is a wrapper on unix socket, there should be one…
<ohsix> may i ask what you need to do?
<guite> I unfortunately don’t have all the information on this part of our code, in fact, it is another team that is working on it, but it seems they want processes to exchange files
<apw> it is not clear why that would need such a very large buffer
<ohsix> ah, you have a world of options nonetheless
<guite> I don’t know how big… I suggested them to not touch ulimit and just use default parameters, but I wanted to understand a bit more
<guite> apw: indeed :)
<ohsix> there are lifecycle problems that are very annoying with posix ipc that you might only ignore if the way permissions work and how they're namespaced is useful
<apw> of course i am hearing "exchange file descriptors" when you say exchange files, and that might not be so
<guite> apw: I think not, I think they mean “real file like images for instances”
<guite> apw: but let’s say I know too less about their needs
<ohsix> there is object based storage stuff that are neat for vm images
<guite> I know they had trouble with their message queues
<apw> though sending a file descriptor over may well make sense, anyhow, not my problem :)  that is user code, ick
 * apw washes his hands obessivly ...
<guite> apw: thanks for the advice
<amitk> can anybody point me to a ubuntu tarball for armhf (the whole desktop, not just ubuntu-core)?
<ogra_> amitk, i dont think anything like that exists anymore
<ogra_> arm UI stuff is all ubuntu-touch 
<amitk> ogra_: that's a shame, so the last tarball on this page is the closest? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/20131127/
<ogra_> amitk, no, thats touch 
<amitk> ogra_: ok, I guess i could apt-get install ubuntu-deskop from ubuntu-core
<ogra_> yeah
<amitk> ... but that requires fixing networking first on this device
<amitk> bah, I'll see if debian has something ready-to-use
<NikTh> Hello, anyone knows how to prepare a git Ubuntu kernel in order to upload it in Launchpad ? Is there a script somewhere or a guide ? 
<NikTh> iirc there was a prepare-personal-ppa or something in earlier Ubuntu versions.. but I cannot see it right now.
<ogra_> amitk, use qemu-debootstrap and then chroot to install ubuntu-desktop ... tar it up and dump on SD
<amitk> ogra_: that's a good idea
<apw> NikTh, you need to make sure the tree is clean of extra files, then "clean" it to generate all the files with "debian/rules clean", then you can package it as normal "dpkg-buildpackage -S -nc"
<NikTh> apw: Here http://pastebin.com/Hf1YqHeR . The comments with two hashes and capital letters are mine. When you have time to take a look.. Thanks. 
<NikTh> Maybe the raw format is better... for the eyes :-) http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Hf1YqHeR
<apw>  <<<<<<< HEAD
<apw> looks like you didn't handle the cherry-pick right to me
<apw> NikTh, ^
<NikTh> cherry-pick -m2 -x COMMIT
<NikTh> then is asks me to add the files
<NikTh> git add . 
<NikTh> and then
<NikTh> cherry-pick --continue 
<NikTh> and it commits the files. 
<NikTh> I did the same for the upstream kernel (bug updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/1386695) and it gave me no errors in the building
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386695 in linux (Ubuntu) "[3.16.0-23] Resume from suspend/hibernation, GPU lock - possible regression" [Medium,Triaged]
<apw> yeah but it only asks you to add the files when it _failed_ to apply correctly, and some action is required then
<apw> in your case there is a merge failure marker in there <<<<< ===== and >>>>> mark the merge issue
<NikTh> yes, the action it required is the cherry-pick --continues .. in order to commit the files. 
<apw> no the action it required was to fix the merge, add the files and continue
<apw> you just did 2, and 3
<apw> as there is still a merge conflict marker in your log
<apw> /tmp/buildd/linux-3.16.0/sound/soc/soc-compress.c:102:1: error: expected expression before '<<' token
<apw>  <<<<<<< HEAD
<NikTh> So, there is a difference between Ubuntu git and lets say Linus git when you want to merge a commit ? 
<NikTh> I used the same method in the upstream kernel, and it didn't fail.
<apw> yes, but that is because the commit happened to apply cleanly
<apw> or possibly didn't but you arn't building the broken bits
<apw> the ubuntu kernel is rather different from a vanilla kernel in the sense it has other things applied, stables, fixes, etc
<apw> a cherry-pick which "works" does not ask you to add and continue, it just applies the fix cleanly
<NikTh> Is there any other action needed after the cherry-pick --continue ? It showed me git status (working directory clean) 
<NikTh> But the same asked me on vanilla kernel. To fix the conflicts (with git add . ) and then cherry-pick --continue , 
<NikTh> but there has been worked without issues. I have built and installed the kernel and tested of course.
<apw> then you must not be building that bit, as if it asks regarding conflicts the code is not compilable
<apw> as git has shoved <<<<<< etc into the osurce, which is not valid C
<NikTh> Yes, I thought of this, maybe I cant' merge this code into Ubuntu kernel, because of the ...code itself. It doesn't fit..or something. (I'm not codding by the way :-) )
<apw> whihc commit are you trying to apply to which kernel
<NikTh> on 3.16.0-23.31 this one: http://tinyurl.com/ot59yh5
<NikTh> That's the actual commit that solves the problem in 3.17-rc7 
<NikTh> Maybe I need to pick the specific patches only, (nouveau_fbcon.c ...etc) and apply them as a patches. 
<apw> NikTh, what is the commit id, that link isn't working for me
<NikTh> apw: 7d1419f30cc5106196e54a282d7e115e698c95f6
<apw> yes it makes much more sense to cherry pick the two commits individually
<apw> on the assumption your issue is an smbfs related one
<NikTh> Yes, the second parent fixes the issue :  1209bbdff2f6bbffa6eb5823033bbd7b8799a5e2
<NikTh> Heh, I think is not. If you see the actual commit 1209bbd , you will see how many files unrelated with samba have been changed. Unrelated with samba but related with nouveau/drm
<apw> nope that commit only affects fs/cifs/file.c
<apw> the entire merge only pulls in cifs fixes, 2x to be precise
<apw> i take i tyou have a graphics issue, have you files a bug on it?
<NikTh> hmm, then something weird happened here, because I remember when I cherry-picked this commit, it pulled a bunch of files (nouveau_fbcon.c ..etc).
<NikTh> up until to some samba related files. 
<apw> well you were cherry-picking a merge, so you get allll of its history, not just one commit which is what you are tryin to find in a bisect
<apw> what is your bug
<NikTh> 1386695
<NikTh> You will see the page there also, without tinyurl (maybe that's the problem and the page does not load).
<apw>  first bad commit: [5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa] drm/nv50/disp: fix dpms regression on certain boards
<apw> is that the sort of card you have ?
<apw> and did you try just that commit cherry-picked ?
<NikTh> Yes, I tested all the commits one by one up to the merge
<NikTh> cherry-picked one by one, built, installed, tested.. nothing
<NikTh> until this one with the merge. When I cherry-picked this one and built the kernel, then it has worked.
<apw> that really doesn't tell you much as you merged in most of v3.17 final at that point
<NikTh> What I thought yesterday and asked here (but probably you were not here), is if I tried to cherry-pick the 3 relevant (with my card and nouveau) commits together ?
<apw> so your bisect took you to the first commit after v3.17-rc7, which seems unlikely, that osunds like the bisect going wrong to me
<NikTh> doh! again ? :P
<apw> the bisect claimed 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa was good, did you ever build and boot that to confirm it was good ?
<NikTh> Yes, I began from this first bad (good) commit and up. 
<apw> you build that specific commit and it was successful
<NikTh> one by one. cherry-pick , then build , then install.. the nothing
<NikTh> Than it says so, as the other ones. 
<NikTh> That
<apw> no not as a cherry-pick, did you actually test what the bisect claimed was the fix, in its original osition
<NikTh> Yes, I have tested them all, after the cherry-pick, I have built the kernels again one by one with the bad(good) commits. 
<apw> git bisect bad 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa
<NikTh> I have built almost 35-40 kernels in last 2 days :P 
<apw> so you said that one worked, and yet v3.17-rc7 didn't
<apw> hmmm
<NikTh> git bisect bad (without the number)
<NikTh> git pick it up automatically, as I saw.
<NikTh> What I want to test now, is if I cherry-pick 3 commits from the first bad and up, and combined ? 
<NikTh> I mean all the nouveau/drm related ones. 
<NikTh> I'm pretty sure that it's something to graphics related and nouveau specifically, because I have tested the resume/hibernate with nouveau blacklisted (vesa only) and it worked quite well.
<apw> the chances are it is going to be the first drm/nouveau fix, which claims to fix lots of s/r races... though that commit completely rewrites the drivers, sigh
<apw> 52 files changed, 875 insertions(+), 517 deletions(-) 
<apw> that is never going to make it into an older release
<NikTh> The "fix regressions" or the "punt fbcon" ? 
<NikTh> Yeah, because 3.17-rc7 and 3.17 are too close each other, maybe it has worked there, but in an older kernel...hmm
<apw> well the bisect says that you need the first commit in that sequence, but as that fix itself does not work you must need some of other commits to the same files, the issue is they mostly seem dependant on the first one, which is "a whole new notification system" which is massive
<NikTh> The firs commit I have marked as bad (the merge one) is the first I cherry-picked , built and tested. From this point an on, all the other commits have been worked.. maybe I did something wrong ?
<NikTh> I just followed your instructions.. cherry-pick bad (or good depends) , then build - install - test.. until the end.
<apw> now i am confused as to what you did
<NikTh> heah,heah..
<apw> you did the bisect which said you needed 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa
<apw> what did you do after that
<NikTh> if you look at the log , you will see the order I bisect the commits
<NikTh> The first two commits did nothing, so I've marked them as good
<apw> yes ... after the bisect completed and told you which commit it thinks fixes things ... what did you do then
<NikTh> I have cherry-picked this one, (the first bad) and built - install - test the kernel. 
<apw> you cherry-picked it on top of what, 3.16 ubuntu ?
<NikTh> And I did that for the other commits as well, one by one.. all the bad marked commits.
<NikTh> no, on top of the good marked kernel which was v.317-rc7 
<NikTh> good means bad of course (because of reverse bisect)
<apw> ok it doesn't make sense to grab all of the "good" ones like that
<apw> you are taking a random subset of changes based on the bisect stride
<apw> after you checked out 3.17-rc7 and cherrypicked 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa ... that was a failure ?
<NikTh> Yes, I didn't know that.. so I m sure I have built kernels in vain.. but it's ok. 
<NikTh> Yes it was.
<apw> it did't fix it, ok
<NikTh> Then I cherry picked the next in the row.. of course in v3.17-rc7 checkout.. and tried again..but it was a failure also..
<apw> ok this does not make sense
<apw> you built and tested 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa and that worked
<NikTh> Then the other one.. and again...failure
<apw> you then reset to v3.17-rc7 and cherry-picked 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa on top and that did not work
<apw> is that a correct statement
<NikTh> Until I reached the 7d1419f30cc5106196e54a282d7e115e698c95f6 , and it was a success. 
<NikTh> reset ?
<apw> you said you started from v3.17-rc7 and added just 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa and that was a failure
<apw> (reset == make tree be at a specific commit)
<NikTh> hmm, I don't remember if I did a reset, probably I didn't. 
<NikTh> GOD :P
<apw> 14:24:46        NikTh | no, on top of the good marked kernel which was v.317-rc7 
<apw> what did that mena you did do
<NikTh> checkout v3.17-rc7 
<NikTh> then cherry pick the first bad commit
<apw> and htat did not work, and yet the build you did of the bisect at 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa did ?
<NikTh> but then, I didn't reset , I just continued to the second cherry-pick
<apw> that doesn't matter as those do not make sense anyhow
<apw> i need to bottom out on this testing as you say you
<apw> built and tested 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa and that worked (in the bisect)
<NikTh> Ok, give me the command , after bisect. The bisect is over..lets say is correct.
<apw> and you "git checkout v3.17-rc7 && git cherry-pick 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa" and that build did not
<apw> is that what you are saying
<NikTh> Yes.
<apw> ok then something is wrong with your methodology, as that simply cannot make sense
<apw> as 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa is the very next comit after v3.17-rc7, so those trees
<apw> would be identicle, and the binaries the same and the result, neceearily the same
<NikTh> After the bisect, what is this reset command you said before ?
<apw> git checkout v3.17-rc7 would have done the same, though leaving you lost not on a branch
<apw> which for these purposes does not matter
<NikTh> Ok, I will try it again.. maybe I was wrong. I remember I did a checkout, but I will do it again, second time, just to be completely sure
<NikTh> git checkout v3.17-rc7 && cherry-pick -x COMMIT 
<apw> your other option is to take jsalisbury up on his offer to help with the bisect
<NikTh> and then I will build the kernel again
<apw> he has a fast build box at his disposal
<NikTh> Yes, I didn't reject his offer :-) 
<apw> i didn't read it such that you were asking for it either, so i am sure he'll be assuming he has to do nothing :)
<NikTh> heah.. ok. I will try again with the building.. and when I see him here I will tell him, or I will leave a comment at the bug report.
<apw> luck
<NikTh> apw: Thanks again for you patience .. I have to go away for now.. I will come back later :-)
<stgraber> apw: hey, so I'm testing the 3.16 lts backport on trusty (from the PPA) and I'm getting about one oops a second, I'm assuming someone on your team would want to hear about that? :)
<stgraber> (I may still stick with that kernel for now because one oops a second beats btrfs hanging every couple of hours so far)
<apw> stgraber, yep we'd want to hear about that
<apw> please do file bugs against linux-lts-utopic if it will let you
<apw> and give us the numbers here
<stgraber> apw: can't file bugs from that box since LP doesn't do IPv6 and that's on an IPv6 only subnet, but I'll file one manually
<stgraber> a 10min kernel.log looks like: https://dl.stgraber.org/oops-3.16-trusty.log
<stgraber> oh, those aren't oops actually, just warnings, but still, lots of them :)
<rtg> stgraber, what kind of NIC ?
<apw> in theory you can "pot" them i think
<rtg> guess I could look
<apw> yeah ... offload failures
<rtg> igb
<apw> stgraber, ok you are getting those for each and every packet you send i think, luckily they are rate limited to 1/s
 * rtg wonders if there is a knob to turn off GRO
<rtg> otr rather, transmit offload
<stgraber> rtg: Intel I350
<stgraber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1388118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388118 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-lts-utopic-3.16 spamming dmesg with warnings every few seconds in skb_warn_bad_offload" [Undecided,New]
<apw> stgraber, is this box fungible, can you test kernels easily ?
<stgraber> apw: yeah, I don't mind rebooting it
<rtg> apw, are you thinking about having him try the 3.16.7 kernel ?
<apw> rtg, well i was going to look at the delta first, but leaning to that
<rtg> apw, Utopic master-next has 3.16.[5,6,7] stacked up. maybe something in there would help.
<apw>     of IP_CSUM/IPV6_CSUM. The same is needed in netif_skb_features()
<apw>     in order to avoid offloading mismatch warning when vlan is
<apw> that sounds slightly suspicious
<apw> thouhg i think it requires a bond which stgraber prolly doesn't have
<apw> hmmm
<rtg> apw, yeah, I think trying a 3.16.7 mainline kernel makes sense. there are quite a few net bug fixes sine the last Utopic kernel was released
<apw> rtg, ack i'll build some test kernles for him now
<rtg> apw, don't we have a vanilla mainline already ?
<stgraber> apw: I sure do have a bond on there
<stgraber> apw: that server has two bonded gigabit NICs, then about a dozen vlan on top of that and each vlan is then bridged into its own bridge with a bunch of containers and vms in each of those
<apw> rtg, yeah we do, but knowing stgraber he is using everything we add on
<rtg> yeah
<apw> stgraber, ok then you are likley hitting that bug ... i'll get you a kernel to test
<stgraber> apw: thanks
<cmagina> what is the abi version for the trusty-updates kernel. seems to be something strange with the meta package being 39.46 and the image package being 39.66
<rtg> cmagina, the last number of those versions are the upload number and are unrelated. the only import number is the ABI
<rtg> i.e., the first number
<cmagina> rtg: ah, ok, thanks for the info
<apw> stgraber, ok http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1388118+lts-backport-utopic-trusty/ has the likely fix applied, if that shuts your machine up then the next upload will too :)
<stgraber> apw: ok, kernel installed. Waiting for a Jenkins build to finish before I reboot.
<ppf> hi, trying to build a kernel with a new custom flavour
<ppf> quite late during compilation i get "previous or current modules file missing!"
<ppf> what did i miss?
<apw> ppf, you need the abi files (debian.<branch>/abi/*) for the previous build, or as in your case there is no such thing, you need to mark them to skip
<NikTh> ppf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#Module_lists
<ppf> can't i copy the abi files from somewhere?
<ppf> or shouldn
<ppf> 't one do that
<NikTh> ppf  : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#Overriding_ABI_check_failures
<NikTh> apw: Guess what.. 
<NikTh> Just finished the second build. The first was a failure for me, again. Then one with 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa , was a failure. 
<NikTh> In the second build I combined the 3 relevant commits (cherry-pick them together) and the test is successful !
<NikTh> 634ffcccfbe59d77652804e1beb415d3329b1bc6 , f2f9a2cbaf019481feefe231f996d3602612fa99 , 5838ae610ff36777b8fce6f353c2417980c1a1fa 
<apw> and you built those against v3.17-rc7 ?  or ?
<NikTh> So maybe needs the 3 commits combined in order to work. This is not too much code (changes,deletions,additions), and maybe it could merge them to an Ubuntu kernel
<NikTh> Yes, against v3.17-rc7
<NikTh> This time I "git reset --hard" to be sure :)
<NikTh> I think these three commits could made it into Ubuntu kernel. I will try later, to build 3.16-current with these commits. 
<NikTh> I will update the bug, if you agree, just to inform for the developments here. 
<apw> yeah shove that info in, i'll se if those three will apply on 3.16
<NikTh> Ok. 
<stgraber> apw: dmesg looks good
<apw> stgraber, awsome, will mark the bug up apropriatly, that will be fixed in the next upload, and i assuem the current version isn't going out anyhow
<apw> stgraber, actually as lts-utopic is in a bit of limbo, it might not be the "next", it might be the one after, but its coming
<apw> NikTh, ok shortly there will be some kernels in http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1386695-utopic/ to test.  one of the fixes you identified actually isn't applicable back in U and i have pulled in a foundational patch for antoher.  i actually suspect (and likely will test) only the last two are needed.
<apw> NikTh, anyhow give that one a whirl and let me know
<NikTh> apw: Now I saw your message and right now I'm building the same Kernel as you, I assume. The commit that break things in building (for me) is  f2f9a2cbaf019481feefe231f996d3602612fa99
<NikTh> apw: so I'm building with the other two..but of course I will test yours as well. 
<NikTh> Thanks
<NikTh> apw: My build failed, once again, another bit of C broke it.
<NikTh> <apw> as git has shoved <<<<<< etc into the osurce, which is not valid C
<NikTh> But your kernel WORKS !! :-) 
<NikTh> You detected the correct .patches .. :-) 
<apw> yes i had to pull another commit in, and backport the other one ...
<apw> so you booted that one ok yes ?
<apw> i'll do another one without the extra patch in a sec
<NikTh> Yes, booted, tested, and resume works.
 * NikTh waiting for the next kernel
<apw> ok good, we are making some progress, wel done for finding that triumvate of fixes
<NikTh> Nah.. without your help I would probably give up.
<apw> NikTh, kernels are syncing now, will be about another 5m, will be in http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1386695-2-utopic/
<apw> note that this is a _new_ directory
<apw> i am hopful this simpler one will also fix your issue ... and make life easier for SRUing
 * NikTh downloading :-) 
<apw> let me know if that one works, here
<NikTh> Ok
<NikTh> apw: Yes, it works pretty well :-) 
<rtg> apw, uploaded Utopic LTS
<apw> NikTh, great ...
<apw> rtg, excellent, to the ppa or archive
<rtg> ppa
<apw> ack, ta
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-11-01
<furkan> hi guys, quick question, is there a date set for when the "early preview" utopic HWE will be available for trusty?
<furkan> the wiki page had the official release for february, and the EP released at the same time as 14.10, but i don't see linux-generic-lts-utopic or xorg-server-lts-utopic yet
<furkan> this was the chart i was looking at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.png
<apw> furkan, it is a fluid thing, for the kernel side we generally start preparing it at release with a view to it being released as soon as ready.  this time things have been delayed by the high cves applied to the master branch there, which have necesaitated it be respun, and thus rereviewed
<furkan> apw: cool, thanks for the info!
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-11-02
<NikTh> Hello, when I want to skip abi and modules check in an automate builder, isn't this the right method ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#Overriding_module_check_failures
<NikTh> Why I'm getting errors in pbuilder ? "Checking modules for generic...previous or current modules file missing!" 
<NikTh> About this problem I reported yesterday: NikTh> Hello, when I want to skip abi and modules check in an automate builder, isn't this the right method ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#Overriding_module_check_failures
<NikTh> <NikTh> Why I'm getting errors in pbuilder ? "Checking modules for generic...previous or current modules file missing!" 
<NikTh> I've tried also to create non-empty files (ignore and ignore.modules) inside debian.master/abi/<previous-version>/<arch>/
<NikTh> but it also failed. 
<NikTh> The solution was to modify the debian.master/rules.d/$(arch).mk  and add there skipabi=true and skipmodule=true 
<NikTh> Maybe the wiki page needs an update ? 
<HFSPLUS> rww, hi
<HFSPLUS> rww you suck you fuck you duck
<HFSPLUS> rww you suck you fuck you duck
<HFSPLUS> rww you suck you fuck you duck
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-26
<kharnov> hi, is it known that the 64-bit builds aren't being uploaded to the mainline kernel PPA?
<kharnov> for instance, the 4.2.4 release: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2.4-unstable/
<TJ-> kharnov: Yes, there's build failures
<kharnov> oh, i see
<kharnov> when they're fixed, will the missing packages be uploaded?
<TJ-> kharnov: it's all automatic. You can see the build logs in the web-server directory 
<kharnov> oh, okay
<kharnov> is the fix currently being worked on?
<TJ-> I believe apw is looking at it
<kharnov> okay, thanks
<kharnov> the other thing i'm wondering, is: if i build the kernel locally, do i need to use the ubuntu configs? what happens if they aren't used? (i'm on ubuntu MATE)
<kharnov> i built 4.2.4 myself and followed the instructions from the wiki page, including using the ubuntu configs
<TJ-> It makes sense to use those configs, to ensure it doesn't surprise userspace :)
<kharnov> ah
<kharnov> what's the worst that could happen? :P
<TJ-> You spend a few hours tracking down weird bugs?
<TJ-> oh, sorry, that's the best. Worst is it eats the hard disk :D
<kharnov> lol
<kharnov> i'm new to this whole kernel building business but i'd like to learn more
<kharnov> is it really possible to optimize performance by setting some kernel options before building?
<TJ-> It can be a lot of fun, there's always something new to learn from the codebase
<TJ-> Sure, remember the Ubuntu kernels are built to cover a very wide range of devices and CPUs. If you build for a single hardware specification you can likely configure to leave out stuff that it doesn't have, and use optimisations for things it does have but others don't
<TJ-> I'm think of the hardware support for NI-AES crypto primitives
<TJ-> There's lots of other similar features
<kharnov> i wonder if anyone's made a script that compares your hardware to kernel options and suggests things that can be disabled that you don't use
<TJ-> look at the kernel Makefile. There are some targets for matching the config to the host system although they've escaped my memory right now
<kharnov> oh neat, i wasn't aware of that, thanks
<kharnov> is it also possible to stop the debug symbol package from building? that thing takes an eternity
<TJ-> That's part of the debian/rules targets; I think there's an ENV override for it
<TJ-> kharnov: "skipdbg=true" for  debian/rules.d/2-binary-arch.mk
<kharnov> thanks!
<Tobias_79> Hi, I recently ran into a bug in the kernel OOM killer that repeadtedly caused complete system freezes when a cgroup went out of memory (trusty, kernel 3.13.0-66), the problem is described here: https://community.nitrous.io/posts/stability-and-a-linux-oom-killer-bug is there any chance that the fixes from kernel 3.14 will be backported to the trusty kernel?
<apw> Tobias_79, if you have a clean set of commits needed to avoid the issue, and you have the ability to reproduce and confirm it fixed, then yes there is every chance.  you would want to file a bug against the kernel "ubuntu-bug linux" and put all the details in it; and drop the number in here
<apw> that will let us find out if they are on their way to stable etc and see whats waht
<tseliot> apw: apparently the problem with fglrx dying in 15.10 is being caused by gcc 5 (or rather by the blob being incompatible with it, I imagine). Forcing gcc 4.9 is going to be ugly
<apw> tseliot, oh goody
<apw> that sounds like a whole heap of fun
<tseliot> so, yes, the kernel patches were ok
<apw> and if the calling convention is incompatible from gcc-5 code to the blob, then if you compile the gpl shim with gcc-4.9 it will be as incompatible with the kernel
<tseliot> it actually seems to work here
<apw> well that kinda is illogical
<tseliot> I'm well beyond logic at this point
<tseliot> there is a check in the fglrx driver that makes sure that you build with the same gcc version as the one used for the kernel
<tseliot> but I clearly remember having to override that during the transition to gcc 5
<tseliot> (as, somehow, it complained about a mismatch)
<apw> yeah though, really that is a scarey idea, as is proven by the fact you cannot use it to link to the blob
<apw> but i guess if it "works" what can we do
<tseliot> I'll see what the engineers at AMD say but, in the meantime, it would be good to have fglrx up and running on 15.10 again 
<apw> indeed
<smb> bjf, henrix, kamal, jsalisbury, Looking at the daily incoming bugs today there seems to be some "hanging" in 4.2/wily that feels more prominent. One that involves the e1000e at least had some usable hint and I added a test kernel there. The rest I am not sure, yet
<rtg> apw, I'm gonna sync Xenial zfs-dkms from upstream, then forward port the Wily ZFS patches to the Xenial kernel which should quite breaking your amd64 builds.
<rtg> quit*
<apw> rtg, i've pushed a fix to unstable for that, to let mainline builds turn it off
<apw> rtg, also i have two fixes for linux-zfs to fix the two ftbfs's
<rtg> apw, ok, I'm gonna have to rejigger the whole mess though
<apw> the delta is applied in the bootstrap ppa i think
<apw> rtg, why so ?
<apw> remember that linux-zfs is being developed in sync with debian
<apw> in step (not sync)
<rtg> apw, config/build/install ordering is a bit different in Xenial then what it should be (IIRC)
<apw> anyhow, assuming that you have do_zfs in the new way, then the bits i pushed to unstable should still work
<apw> regardless of what you do to the patchy bits
<rtg> apw, so who is upstream on zfs-dkms ?
<rtg> I've just been following the upstream SPL/ZFS repos. 
<rtg> there are some patches there that will enable zfs-dkms to build against a 4.3 kernel
<apw> rtg, that is a good question to which i have to refer you to cking, which doesn't work
<apw> why are you trying to pull this zfs dkms bits back into wily btw, i thought the agreement was we used dkms in wily
<rtg> apw, technology preview. some of the cloudy dudes thought it would be a good idea
<rtg> besides, the zfs-dkms in Xenail wouldn't build against a 4.3 kernel
<apw> rtg, its not clear we can pull in a new feature like that into wily without approval
<rtg> apw, as a new driver in the kernel I believe it satisfies SRU
<apw> rtg, i would expect we'd need to update linux-zfs in xenail yeah
<rtg> apw, which is my plan for today
<ogasawara> rtg: just to clarify, you're going to SRU some ZFS DKMS updates into Wily?
<ogasawara> rtg: heh, I of course ping you right when you dropped...I just wanted to confirm/clarify, you're going to update zfs-linux (ie ZFS DKMS pacakge) for Xenial, and then SRU those same updates for zfs-linux in Wily?
<rtg> ogasawara, I could, but shouldn't have to for quite awhile. at least not until Xenial becomes an LTS kernel.
<rtg> ogasawara, I'll do it in Xenial zfs-dkms first, then backport them
<ogasawara> rtg: ah, I understand it now.  I was confused as to why you were updating bits for Wily.
<ogasawara> rtg: although, I don't think you will have to SRU anything
<ogasawara> rtg: because Wily won't have an HWE kernel, and I didn't think we were going to backport it to Trusty
<ogasawara> rtg: if you want it in an LTS, you'd have to go with 16.04
<sforshee> rtg: do you know where this commit in linux-firmware came from? 27e49fa UBUNTU: SAUCE: ath10k: Add firmware
<rtg> sforshee, checking
<smoser> is there some doc on how someone would go *back* after having done:
<smoser>  sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid
<smoser> i can come up with it myself, but wondering if there is official documentation describing how to get back to the hwe-t kernel.
<sforshee> rtg: it partially conflicts with some recent upstream stuff, so I'm wondering if I can just drop it
<sforshee> but there's no hints as to where it came from or why we applied it
<rtg> sforshee, I don't even know who committed it.
<rtg> (though it likely was me)
<sforshee> yeah, that was my guess :-)
<rtg> smoser, none that I know of
<sforshee> rtg: I guess I'll just email Kalle and find out what files we actually need
<smoser> man. thats gonna be a mess to do too
<rtg> smoser, is it a common case ?
<smoser> probably not. but on ppc64el it could become more common.
<smoser> as maas installs would end up with hwe-v (because "bare metal" really sucks with hwe-t, quite often not booting)
<smoser> but kvm guests hwe-t is fine.
<smoser> so i'd like to document how you'd get back to hwe-t in a sane fashion
<smoser> sudo apt-get --purge remove "linux-(image|headers)-generic-lts-(utopic|vivid|wily).*"
<smoser> seems maybe good
<smoser> shoot. nope.
<smoser> fwiw, the easiest thing i can come up with is:
<smoser> sudo apt-get install linux-generic 
<smoser> sudo apt-get --purge remove "linux-(image|headers)-(3.16.0|3.19.0|4.2.0)-.*"
<smoser> sudo apt-get autoremove
<smoser> sudo reboot
<smoser> the knowledge of kernel versions is annoying, but copy and paste does work.
<leftyfb> smoser: FYI, PowerVM also fails with hwe-t
<leftyfb> basically, 2 out of 3 modes for Power
<smoser> doesnt really change anything.  there is a supported set of use cases that we'd want to have hwe-t support.
<smoser> leftyfb, does maas support installation of powervm ?
<leftyfb> smoser: once the LPAR is created, I think newell has recently got that working, yes
<infinity> smoser: FWIW, kvm guests are much happier with hwe-v too.
<smoser> i have no experience of anything broken with hwe-t
<infinity> smoser: Trust me, we have plenty of experience with 3.13 being less stable than 3.19 on the buildds. ;)
<smoser> and if i were a "real user", i'd prefer 5 years support to much less.
<infinity> Yes, there's that.  But unless we can get all the 3.13 bugs fixed, 3.19 is definitely the better option right now.  hwe-x will likely be the best option soon.
<infinity> Well, "soon".
<smoser> hwe-x is the point at which i think it becomes an easy decision. 
<infinity> In 6 months.
<smoser> right.
<smoser> august 2016.
<smoser> right ? 8 months.
<infinity> April 2016, if we do it right.
<infinity> But sure.
<infinity> Given it has to be in the archive well before I roll 14.04.5 with it.
<smoser> true
<infinity> smoser: Anyhow, was just a data point.  I'm with you on prefering LTS kernels, but 3.13 definitely has some nasty bugs we and IBM have thus far failed to nail down.
<smoser> is there a bug covering hwe-w arrival in archive ?
<infinity> smoser: But they tend to only pop up under heavy and extended load (ie: buildd type usage).
<infinity> smoser: hwe-w will be this week, probably.  I'm on VAC, but there's only one round of review left before I think we're good to jam it in.
<smoser> if thats true then i personally would wait https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas-images/+bug/1508565 on that.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508565 in maas (Ubuntu) "maas uses 3.13 (hwe-t) kernel which does not work on non-virtual IBM power" [Undecided,New]
<smoser> ie, jump to hwe-w rather than hwe-v. if it is available and known quantity
<infinity> smoser: Maybe.  3.19 is well-tested and known-good.  4.2 only has the sort of light testing one gets during development, not any production beatings yet.
<infinity> We probably should have smacked 4.2 around a bit in scalingstack, but getting scalingstack going at all by the deadline was already painful.
<smoser> infinity, glad to see you're enjoying your vacation.
<infinity> :P
<infinity> I intend to go enjoy it in a few minutes.
<smoser> i'm good to stick with hwe-v.
<infinity> And then unenjoy it later.  And enjoy it more later still.
<infinity> smoser: FWIW, IBM's also pretty focussed on HWE kernels and point releases.  As in, they ship point releases with HWE kernels on their hardware to customers, etc.  So, I think we need to be even more on the ball about our strongly-worded upgrade messaging for 14.04.5/HWE-X than we were with 12.04.5/HWE-T.
<infinity> smoser: And if we're getting all that right, I see no issues with maas installing hwe-* by default instead of the LTS kernel.
<smoser> infinity, where does that go ?
<smoser> i personally am probably never going to see a MOTD message
<infinity> smoser: There was some update-manager stuff (obviously useless for servers), I think an update-motd snippet, etc.
<smoser> and i'm *more* likely than to see that then the average "dev ops" person.
<infinity> smoser: I think rbasak also wanted a nagios check/nag, but that might not have happened.
<infinity> smoser: Plus we spam mailings lists, etc.
<smoser> i dont have a good solution, but giving someone a kernel that has 9 months of support and not telling them tehy have to take action to get security upgrades is kind of less than ideal
<infinity> smoser: Honestly, I'd rather just forcefully redirect metapackages to force the upgrade, but the last time that came up, Mark vetoed it.  Maybe we can make a case.
<infinity> smoser: I think it's irresponsible to leave them with no support and hope they get the message.  A forced upgrade is the less bad of the two options, IMO.
<smoser> i think that has some merrit.
<smoser> merit.
<smoser> however you spell that.
<infinity> ogasawara, slangasek: ^-- I think you literally have a meeting about this very topic in 2 minutes.  Do you want me to attend despite my VAC, or do you have it in hand?
<ogasawara> infinity: I'm sure we'll be ok, you continue with your vacation
<infinity> ogasawara: Check.
<th3s3_3y3s> infinity, tell me something
<th3s3_3y3s> where is the official ubuntu bttracker?
<th3s3_3y3s> I want to find out why my release doesn't work the same way as the official docs expect.
<th3s3_3y3s> Prudence can presume an official release o work as official docs expect.
<apw> bttracker ?
<th3s3_3y3s> bit torrent
<apw> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ maybe ?
<th3s3_3y3s> apw, it looks like not every official image is there
<apw> that is possible indeed
<th3s3_3y3s> apw, is it possible to use 'hybrid' mode graphics where the console ttys use framebuffer and the xserver display uses full graphics mode?
<th3s3_3y3s> I don't want the ttys to be running on the xserver.
<apw> i think that is normally how it works, we put a framebuffer on a vt, and then X switches the vt into graphics mode
<apw> cirtinaly we don't use the X server to display vts other than the ones with X on them
<infinity> Yeah, X has nothing to do with VTs.
<infinity> Unless you're confusing "X" and "drm" where, indeed, most modern framebuffers are drm, but that's all kernelspace, nothing userspace, and no X.
<infinity> s/drm/dri/?  I forget where those APIs meet.
<mjg59> drm's the kernel side of things
<th3s3_3y3s> apw, I can tell there is no graphics change when selecting a VT
<th3s3_3y3s> Now sometimes there is a pause and the resolution changes.
<apw> well that just means both use the same resolution
<th3s3_3y3s> This switches instantly.
<apw> that tells you little to nothing about what is driving it
<th3s3_3y3s> Isn't this called modesetting?
<th3s3_3y3s> So if I were to switch to a VT the mode of the GPU can go into text only.
<th3s3_3y3s> text only is framebuffer right?
<mjg59> th3s3_3y3s: No
<mjg59> There's VGA text mode
<mjg59> Which is what you used to get on console VTs back in the bad old days
<mjg59> X used to do mode programming itself
<th3s3_3y3s> There is a kernel source option for "hybrid" gpu's that do this I am guessing ubuntu opts to not use it.
<mjg59> th3s3_3y3s: Which kernel option?
<th3s3_3y3s> It is called something like "hybrid graphics"
<mjg59> Hybrid graphics usually refers to systems with two GPUs
<th3s3_3y3s> No this is for GPU's which have text only mode.
<th3s3_3y3s> two GPU's is something that used to be done by hardware hackers and became built in
<mjg59> If you can find the precise option I can tell you more about it. But otherwise I'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about.
<th3s3_3y3s> mjg59, I can look after the source directory is not in use.
<th3s3_3y3s> It mentions something about hercules graphics cards as an example.
<mjg59> CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE?
<th3s3_3y3s> Is that what it explains?
<th3s3_3y3s> Something that switches to text only mode.
<mjg59> No
<th3s3_3y3s> The no.
<th3s3_3y3s> s/the/then
<th3s3_3y3s> Going to play quake while waiting for the kernel to compile.
<th3s3_3y3s> Do you know how to get the hard secret on the first level?
<MegaBrutal> Hi all! Could you please check bug 1509717?
<ubot5> bug 1509717 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wily LVM-RAID1 – md: personality for level 1 is not loaded" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509717
<apw> MegaBrutal, that sounds like one of the dm modules is not in the initrd
<apw> MegaBrutal, when in vivid what module is loaded for it
<MegaBrutal> apw, how can I check that? lsmod?
<MegaBrutal> apw, probably this one: raid1                  40960  3 dm_raid
<apw> MegaBrutal, well that is definatly missing in the 4.2 initrd
<MegaBrutal> apw, that's no good. What is the solution?
<apw> MegaBrutal, and they _are_ in /lib/modules ... so most likely an initramfs-tools issue
<MegaBrutal> apw, who maintains initramfs-tools, who could add the module to initrd?
<apw> MegaBrutal, i do
<MegaBrutal> apw, then could you please triage this bug, and assign it to yourself, if you please?
<MegaBrutal> apw, nothing, I see you already did.
<quadrispro> jsalisbury, thanks for lp #1439111
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1439111 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Enable full touch support for ELAN0600 touchpad" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439111
<quadrispro> jsalisbury, works great
<jsalisbury> quadrispro, np.  I'm in the process of submitting an sru request for Vivid and Wily now.
<quadrispro> 👍 cheers!
<th3s3_3y3s> Why doesn't a kernel compile max out the CPU?
<th3s3_3y3s> Has it to do with the number of threads?
<apw> th3s3_3y3s, because compiling is a cpu and disk intensive activity, and it is bounded by whichever is slower
<th3s3_3y3s> apw, usually it defaults to pipe
<MegaBrutal> Does Ubuntu 15.10 support kernel live patching for the 4.2 kernel?
<MegaBrutal> I find no information about this. I only know that 4.0 and newer kernels support live patching, but I heard nothing about how it is utilized by Ubuntu.
<TJ-> MegaBrutal: "grep LIVEPATCH /boot/config-$(uname -r)" for confirming support; You might want kpatch to create a livepatch module itself. There's a reasonable guide at http://chrisarges.net/2015/09/21/livepatch-on-ubuntu.html
<apw> being able to apply live patches is rather separate to the creation of them
<MegaBrutal> So I need to manually make the patch. Many people expect it to work automatically, when you install a new kernel with apt.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-27
<MegaBrutal> Are there any plans at all to make kernel live patches automatic?
<th3s3_3y3s> Is there a link used to browse the sourcecode from a web browser?
<who_me> I'm trying to compile kernel 4.2.5-wily but getting this error" gcc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-fstack-protector-strong’ . Is this because I'm using an older version of gcc on Trusty? Also, why are the regular mainline kernels failing to build 64bit packages?
<who_me> Should rephrase that. Why are 64bit packages failing to build for the mainline kernels?
<th3s3_3y3s> who_me, I haven't seen that they really know anything.
<who_me> th3s3_3y3s, who's "they"
<th3s3_3y3s> the channels
<who_me> I got help here in the past when kernel package builds failed.
<th3s3_3y3s> they know what they have setup
<th3s3_3y3s> and if what they have setup doesn't work they don't really know what's going on
<th3s3_3y3s> it looks like they are programs building fake code on an X server.
<th3s3_3y3s> imaginary code
<th3s3_3y3s> spinning on an Xserver
<th3s3_3y3s> so the output does something completely different
<th3s3_3y3s> than what the imaginary code specified
<th3s3_3y3s> this is why I was asking about a text mode only switch for the gpu
<th3s3_3y3s> they don't know about it
<th3s3_3y3s> they keep compiling on some X server
<th3s3_3y3s> the thought of being alone shivers me
<th3s3_3y3s> the only light in complete darkness
<th3s3_3y3s> it must be cold
<th3s3_3y3s> inanimate cold still
<th3s3_3y3s> <0><0>
<th3s3_3y3s> so many illuminati
<th3s3_3y3s> JEEEE EEEHHH SUS CHRIST SEW MY EYES SHUT
<th3s3_3y3s> -- --
<th3s3_3y3s> even the illuminati sing about Christ
<th3s3_3y3s> <0><0>
<th3s3_3y3s> eyes wide open
<th3s3_3y3s> LocutusOfBorg1, Soul Survivor is the last temptation.
<th3s3_3y3s> Winner takes ALL
<th3s3_3y3s> infinity do you want to live forever?
<th3s3_3y3s> You're all "Job" now.
<th3s3_3y3s> Don't blink yet.
<th3s3_3y3s> She'll carelessly cut you and laugh while you're bleeding.
<th3s3_3y3s> Stay wide awake.
<th3s3_3y3s> envision a world full of sparc servers
<th3s3_3y3s> clusters of sparc servers
<th3s3_3y3s> pure darkness and metal
<th3s3_3y3s> inanimate glass encased in metal
<th3s3_3y3s> the choice can only happen after knowing
<LocutusOfBorg1> WTF?
<th3s3_3y3s> LocutusOfBorg1, where does pi exist?
<th3s3_3y3s> Do you want to enter the gate?
<th3s3_3y3s> The New City.
<sbeattie> who_me: it's fine to build with older gcc, you'll just need to adjust the CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR and CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG options (set the former to y and unset the latter)
<who_me> sbeattie, cool. thank you :)
<who_me> I also figured how to build the mainline kernels to workaround the ZFS stuff (which makes builds fail). I use: fakeroot debian/rules do_mainline_build=true binary-headers binary-generic
<who_me> sbeattie, what's the diff between mainline and "wily" kernels from that repository?
<sbeattie> who_me: I don't know exactly what the disctinction is, I haven't really poked much at the mainline repo.
<apw> who_me, yep, i added do_mainline_build support only in the last couple of days to make it possible to avoid the zfs issue
<apw> who_me, if there are specific older builds you wanted they can be re-queued, but new ones _should_ be ok
<apw> who_me, the -wily represents (now) where it was built
<who_me> apw, thanks for the clarifications :)
<apw> who_me, np
<hallyn> apw: jjohansen: could one of you give an answer about fixing the bug in precise' kernel?  (whether it's something we'll do or not)
<apw> "the bug" ?
<apw> hallyn, ^
<hallyn> sigh.  sorry, too many things at once,
<hallyn> or, my clipboard just failed me actually.  bug 1504781
<ubot5> bug 1504781 in lxc (Ubuntu Trusty) "lxc-test-ubuntu hangs forever in trusty-proposed with Linux 3.13.0-66: AppArmor denies /dev/ptmx mounting" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504781
<apw> hallyn, hmmm, i thought that was a profile issue and the lxc profile was updated
<hallyn> apw: hm, i need to reread then.  i thought they wanted a kernel update to let the better lxc patch work
<apw> hallyn, hrmm, well let me know if there si something outstanding ...
<apw> hallyn, as yes, if it is broken we want to fix it if at all sensible
<hallyn> apw: thanks, yes, will ping you if there is
<apw> hallyn, as a data point the three uploads since that lxc update have passed testing at least
<hallyn> apw: that's odd, they're acting like the world's on fire.
<hallyn> but i think you're right, they want an lxc update, sorry, i'll handle it :)
<apw> hallyn, no problem :)
<adamian> hi guys
<adamian> I'm wondering what happend with the amd64 builds in drm-intel-next and drm-intel-nightly
<adamian> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/2015-10-11-unstable/ has them
<adamian> but they are missing in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-next/2015-10-24-unstable/
<adamian> it's stopping at ZFS compilation, tries to rsync to an inexistent directory; and execute autogen.sh there afterwards
<who_me> adamian, you can rebuild the kernels yourself or wait for the newer ones. For example, the problem seems fixed in v4.3-rc7-unstable
<who_me> adamian, "<apw> who_me, yep, i added do_mainline_build support only in the last couple of days to make it possible to avoid the zfs issue"
<adamian> yes, I've bypassed the problem myself, just wanted to know if it's known and tracked :)
<adamian> thanks
<who_me> adamian, had the same issue but I'm only after the latest LTS (4.1.x) and latest stable (4.2.x)
<apw> adamian, in theory it is fixed, i've re-queued that build above, we shall see if it pops out happy
<adamian> apw: thanks !
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Nov 10th, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-28
<th3s3_3y3s> infinity and apw do you want to be debugs?
<Ben64> so when do we get new kernels without rebooting?
<alexbligh1> Does the ubuntu kernel in any way change the default mount options for ext4? IE barriers=1, data=ordered?
<apw> alexbligh1, not using fstab you mean?  not that i know of, but not something i have wanted to do
<alexbligh1> apw, I mean fstab is specifying nothing fancy, yet I'm seeing a (postgres) crash behaviour that is similar to what I'd expect if barriers=0. I'm wondering if the (old) hdd doesn't support barriers (though the telltale message isn't in the log) or whether there's an 'optimisation' in the kernel (cough). (f)stab in the dark.
<apw> alexbligh1, not that i am aware of, no ... hrm
<alexbligh1> apw, dim recollection of different distros using different default mount options but I think that was for ext3 a hundred years ago.
<apw> alexbligh1, yep i'd agree with that feeling
<alexbligh1> ape, thx anyway
<jtaylor> hi, you probably also want 808f80b46 in addition to 46e971cdcd (upstream 005efedf2c) in 3.19-queue
<jtaylor> (btrfs read corruption issues)
<apw> henrix, ^
<apw> kamal, ^
<henrix> jtaylor: ack, thanks.  seems to be urgent, so we'll probably squash it into the stable kernels under review
<jtaylor> not super urgent as you need to compress and deduplicate, but as you have one of the patches you might as well have both
<henrix> jtaylor: yeah, since that extra commit is also tagged for stable, it will get into stable kernels (in fact, it's already in the 3.16 -queue!)
<jtaylor> its already in 4.2 stable
<kamal> jtaylor, yes, thanks for the heads-up.  I'll apply this to 3.19-stable and 3.13-stable today and so it'll release with the other btrfs read corruption fix
<kamal> 808f80b Btrfs: update fix for read corruption of compressed and shared extents
<kamal> henrix, fyi ^
<henrix> kamal: yep, i was going to do exactly the same for 3.16 ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-29
<rtg> ppisati, I started a Xenial raspi2 branch if you wanted to update it
<ppisati> rtg: cool, i'll take a look
<rtg> ppisati, its just a clone from Wily at this point
<ogra_> on that note ... will we get 4.4 for xenial ?
<ppisati> rtg: oh, ok
<rtg> ogasawara, eventually
<ogra_> (since it is supposed to ship the KMS drivers)
<ogra_> great
<rtg> ogra_, I think first ppisati should bring raspi2 up to 4.3 (which ought to release final on Sunday)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it is just that upstream will only provide the drivers for 4.4 in the end as i understahnd it .... would be good to have them by 16.04 release for graphical stuff on arm
<ogra_> (bbb isnt really a target for graphics ...)
<ppisati> ogra_: ogra_ you mean the KMS driver that anholt pushed upstream?
<rtg> ogasawara, my plan for the main distro kernel is to be at least 4.4
<ogra_> ppisati, yeah
<ppisati> ogra_: it's still missing a lot of features, for 4.4 we'll still use a 4.4 + BSP kernel
<rtg> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> ppisati, hmm, so the binary module ? 
<ogra_> will we get a build from upstream that matches our kernel ? 
<ogra_> afaik they are always behind 
<ppisati> ogra_: for the raspi2, upstream is the kernel provided by raspberry.org
<ogasawara> rtg: I suspect 4.4 is going to be it, but I want to discuss face to face next week
<rtg> ogasawara, tab completion. I meant to let ogra_ know :) sorry.
<ogra_> ppisati, well, we're on eversion ahead of them currently, no ? 
<ppisati> ogra_: well, they rebase the BSP on every kernel version
<ogra_> ppisati, sure, but we are faster so it is hard to maintain some dkms package for the binary blob 
<ppisati> ogra_: they probably target 4.1. more cause it's an LTS
<ppisati> ogra_: but yeah, we'll probably align with them for X
<ppisati> *xenial
<ogra_> or non-dkms ... i havent actually looked at the blob yet
<rtg> tseliot, bug #1511272 seems to be in your bailiwick
<ubot5> bug 1511272 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "[4.3] patch to avoid dkms issue" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511272
<tseliot> rtg: yes, I was trying to upload 352 with the patch. My system is convinced that I have already uploaded that.
<rtg> tseliot, use '-f' ?
<tseliot> yep, I'd like to understand why that happened though
<tseliot> oh never mind... uploaded
<rtg> tseliot, please change the package name in the bug so that LP DTRT
<tseliot> rtg: it won't, as I didn't mention that bug report in the changelog
<rtg> ah, ok. then perhaps you could just close it out with an appropriate comment
<tseliot> sure
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-10-30
<alkisg> Hi, I'm getting screen corruption with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-raspi2, can I do something about it, e.g. change some configuration value?
<ppisati> alkisg: kernel version? and how do you get that?
<ppisati> alkisg: plain framebuffer? or X?
<ppisati> alkisg: beucase i just connected my raspi2 to my lcd
<alkisg> ppisati:  4.2.0-1014.21           
<ppisati> alkisg: and with the 13.19 kernel, i don't see any corruption
<alkisg> I tried with fbdev and fbturbo
<ppisati> alkisg: oh ok, let me try that
<alkisg> Thanks!
<ppisati> alkisg: ok, first le me test the new kernel
<ppisati> alkisg: then i'll ask you about the rest
<alkisg> Cool, thank you
<ppisati> alkisg: are you using snappy? or another image?
<ppisati> alkisg: cat /proc/cmdline
<alkisg> ppisati: I'm using debootstrap in 14.04
<alkisg> I manually installed the raspi2 kernel (actually I copied it to my ppa/trusty)
<alkisg> $ cat /proc/cmdline
<alkisg> dma.dmachans=0x7f35 bcm2708_fb.fbwidth=1920 bcm2708_fb.fbheight=1080 bcm2709.boardrev=0xa01041 bcm2709.serial=0x32c4a54a smsc95xx.macaddr=B8:27:EB:C4:A5:4A bcm2708_fb.fbswap=1 bcm2709.disk_led_gpio=47
<alkisg> bcm2709.disk_led_active_low=0 sdhci-bcm2708.emmc_clock_freq=250000000 vc_mem.mem_base=0x3dc00000 vc_mem.mem_size=0x3f000000  dwc_otg.lpm_enable=0 console=ttyAMA0,115200 kgdboc=ttyAMA0,115200 console=tty1 init=/sbin/init-ltsp nbdroot=10.161.254.11:/opt/ltsp/armhf root=/dev/nbd0 elevator=deadline rootwait
<alkisg> ppisati: did you try with the 4.2.0-1014.21      version, and it worked without corruption?
<alkisg> By using the rpi2 kernel of fo0bar's ppa, I don't get screen corruption
<ppisati> alkisg: yes, the framebuffer looks good here
<alkisg> Do you think the version of the firmware would play a role?
<alkisg> Which one are you using, the latest one from git?
<ppisati> alkisg: https://launchpad.net/~p-pisati/+archive/ubuntu/embedded/+packages
<ppisati> alkisg: raspberrypi2-firmware - 4.1.10-ba7a8fb-1
<alkisg> Ah cool, I'll try with those
<alkisg> ppisati: I need to leave for now, but I'll work on it tomorrow + for some more days, and I'll ping you with the results. Do you have some blog etc somewhere with instructions about your ppa?
<alkisg> (meaning, which of those packages I should install, and which ones aren't necessary....)
<ppisati> alkisg: i have a script that creates ubuntu armhf images
<ppisati> alkisg: or i can point you
<ppisati> alkisg: to a premade image
<alkisg> I'm trying to support rpi2 in LTSP (Linux Terminal Server Project)
<alkisg> Sure, please point me to whatever script/info you have...
<alkisg> Thanks!
<ppisati> alkisg: prebuilt images - http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/ubuntu_embedded/
<ppisati> alkisg: for the script...
<ppisati> alkisg: https://github.com/piso77/ubuntu-embedded
<ppisati> alkisg: sudo ./make_img.sh -b raspi2 -d 15.10
<alkisg> Thank you! :)
<ogra_> ppisati, do you plan to push the firmware package to the archive ? 
<ppisati> ogra_: no plan ATM
<ogra_> k
<ppisati> ogra_: do you ned it?
<ppisati> *need
<ogra_> not urgently, no 
<ogra_> hmm, i just noticed their VideoCore "hardfp" build is armv6 only ... 
<ogra_> i wonder if that would actually work with our kernel (if the version matched)
<alkisg> ppisati: what would be the proper path for ltsp users now? Currently to use your ppa, and in the future, e.g. in 16.04, those packages with the same names will be in the ubuntu archives?
<ppisati> alkisg: except for the linux-firmware package, all the other packages are in the archive now
<alkisg> The infrastructure in LTSP is already there, we just need the PPA, kernel variant, and extra package names for the rpi2. If we put those in ltsp-build-client.conf, the rpi2 will be supported by LTSP.
<alkisg> ppisati: is the fbturbo driver needed?
<ppisati> alkisg: never used, so i can't tell you
 * alkisg tries to check if anything from https://launchpad.net/~fo0bar/+archive/ubuntu/rpi2/+packages is needed...
<alkisg> I did some x11perf benchmarks with/without fbturbo, the difference was from small to non-existing...
<alkisg> OK thanks a lot, I'll try with your firmware version to see if I still get corruption or not.
 * alkisg waves
<ppisati> alkisg: i'm going out for lunch soon, i'll do some X tests in the afternoon
<caribou> ogasawara: apw: have you planned to take a cab upon your arrival in Austin ? I'll be there a bit before you
<bjf> caribou, there's several of us arriving about that time
<apw> caribou, i am planning on meeting up with whoever is still there
<caribou> bjf: yeah, I was looking for your nic
<ogasawara> caribou: yep, shall we try and find you?
<caribou> ok, I'll wait for you then
<apw> caribou, are you landing in the US for the first time in austin
<caribou> ogasawara: apw bjf looks like there is 4 of 5 of us arriving arount 16:30
<caribou> apw: nope, was there for the last sprint
<bjf> caribou, i think there's enough that it should be easy to find someone to share a cab with
<caribou> bjf: ok, I'll hang around until I see some of you
<caribou> apw: I can hardly remember : the cab area is upstair or downstair ?
<apw> caribou, sorry no i mean are you passing through imigration in austin
<apw> caribou, i am so i will be no doubt slower than average
<caribou> apw: no, in ATL
<apw> ok
<caribou> ok, I'll look around for any of you. Have a safe trim
<caribou> s/trim/stip
<arges> caribou: cabs are downstairs
<bjf> cabs are at the end of the "cabs" signs
<arges> : )
<apw> heheh
<caribou> arges: k. I remember meeting people there last time
<noethics> hey, i'm wondering if there is some inotify-esque interface that instead of pooling resources can just match for any fs event with a certain dir prefix. or possibly every fs event and then i can filter myself
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-11-01
<crshman> hey guys, looks like the amd64 builds for the intel nightly kernel are still failing
<crshman> Any idea when this will get fixed?
<crshman> hey guys, looks like the amd64 builds for the intel nightly kernel are still failing. Any idea when this will get fixed?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-11-01
<White_Light> are there PPAs/some way to get "linux-tools" for the mainline PPA kernels e.g. 4.8.6
<White_Light> I'd like to use perf on newer kernels
<unixabg> apw: greetings, I wanted to check on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1561606  
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1561606 in casper (Ubuntu) "Re-enable multi-layer squashfs support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<unixabg> did it ever get assigned to someone to include the patch on next release or updates?
<birarda> hello all - found a problem in our ubuntu ec2 instances that was fixed with a kernel update
<birarda> now that we’ve found the issue I’m hoping to discover more about why the kernel update was a fix
<birarda> has to do with UDP checksum offloading on receive
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-11-02
<ginggs> hi! where can i see what is holding up LP: #1630063 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1630063 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "specific USB devices disconnect and don't reconnect" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630063
<apw> ginggs, only what is in the bug report, it is assigned to jsalisbury so i'd expect movement "soon"
<ginggs> apw: thanks
<kiorky> hello, seems in 4.4.0-45-generic , igb.ko is missing, someone aware of it ?
<kiorky> my bad, its in extra.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-11-03
<niluje> let's say I create a pipe from a C program: int pipefd[2]; pipe(pipefd); and I write in this pipe: while (1) { write(pipefd[1], "hello", 6); }. The pipe is full. Why do I get the "hello" when running cat /proc/<pid>/fd/4 (4 being the file descriptor corresponding to pipefd[1], which is the *write* part of the pipe)
<niluje> Note cat /proc/<pid>/fd/3 returns what is written too
<niluje> (to test from a shell, run "yes | sleep 6000" and "cat /proc/$(pgrep yes)/fd/1": it returns the output of yes, even if 1 is the stdout of yes ; I would expect to get the data by reading on the stdin of sleep instead)
<apw> that does seem unexpected indeed, though i wonder if that is simply because the flags on the cheat /proc/fd are wrong, ie yes would not be able to do such a read on a write only fd
<niluje> apw: sorry, not sure to understand what you think is going on :x
<apw> well it depends on how the fd which is handed to you by opening /proc/*/fd/* works, it might be handing you permissions you would not otherwise have
<niluje> http://pastie.org/10955046
<niluje> ofc read returns -1 there
<niluje> :p
<ricotz> hello, is there an ETA for a xenial kernel build which includes 4.4.25-4.4.30 ?
<piotr_bh> Hi, did anyone try rt-preempt with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS or 14.04 LTS? Are there any web sources, manuals, tests, suggestions available?
<rtg> kees, did I discuss staging driver with you wrt to signed module enfocement ? I'm considering stripping signatures from those drivers so that they cannot be loaded in an SB environment.
<kees> rtg: I think you mentioned it. do you have evidence that the staging drivers are that much more risky?
<rtg> kees, nothing direct, but it stands to reason that nobody is looking for stupid tricks
<kees> I'm certainly not opposed to it. I'd actually be interested in having a general tool I could run that would strip signatures during package install so I could whitelist modules
<kees> modprobe.conf doesn't work well for whitelisting, but "strip all but these" would be cool
<rtg> kees, cyphermox is developing methods for self signing for DKMS. I think it would be useable for staging module as well
<kees> cool
<rtg> 17.04 is the target release
<kees> oh! btw, what do you think of enabling intel_iommu by default? there seem to be some weird bugs around it, but it'd be nice to turn on vt-d by default.
<rtg> though I'd like to retrifit for the HWE and GA kernels in Xenial
<rtg> kees, do you mean CONFIG_INTEL_IOMMU_DEFAULT_ON ?
<kees> yeah
<kees> I found these:
<kees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1428121
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1428121 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Intel HDMI Audio not working with IOMMU enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kees> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1634108
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1634108 in linux (Ubuntu) "intel_iommu=on causes iwlwifi to fail" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kees> those are NOT related to graphics problems, which gives me pause, but booting with intel_iommu=on works for me. :P
<rtg> kees, I can look into it
<kees> it'd be especially nice for VM hosts, fwiw. less useful for laptops.
<rtg> kees, we're gonna have a true virt flavor in the 17.04 cycle that has it's own config, so I can likely enable it there
<kees> rtg: is that a guest kernel or a host kernel? I mean, probably fine in guest too, but likely the MOST useful in host.
<rtg> kees, likely focused on guest
<rtg> kees, hmm, given the impact of that setting on some desktops we might have to add intel_iommu=on to the the kernel command line for server virt images unless upstream can figure out why it is causing issues.
<kees> rtg: yeah, that's probably the better idea. I'm disappointed that intel's iommu support is so poor. :(
<phil42> when i change my name i will be Gart Iommu
<zma> how do I find out what Linux kernel version does 4.4.0-45 map to? thanks
<ricotz> rtg, hi, is there an ETA for a xenial kernel build which includes 4.4.25-4.4.30 ?
<ricotz> zma, you can look at https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/xenial/log/
<ricotz> which would be 4.4.21
<zma> @ricotz, thanks. I'm waiting for 4.4.22 or newer landing in, but right now apt-get update && apt-cache show linux-image-generic-lts-xenial shows 4.4.0-45 being the latest available
<apb1963_> I wonder if there's a way to replace the running kernel without having to reboot the machine.
<apb1963_> Something similar to how graphics cards allow you to redraw the display before you actually show it to the user and the user only sees it when you toggle the card over to it so it looks instantaneous to the user when it's not really.
<trippeh> apb1963_: kexec allows you to skip the bios/grub bits, but its still a boot.
<trippeh> it is possible to apply minor patches live, however.
<apb1963_> well... I'm thinking more along the lines of replacing one running kernel with whatever comes down the pike in an apt-get dist-upgrade.
<apb1963_> So my applications would continue to run, they would simply to whatever re-registrations were necessary to the new kernel.
<apb1963_> s/simply/simply re-register/
<apb1963_> if that makes any sense :)
<trippeh> from an application point of view CRIU may work, ie checkpoint/restore
<trippeh> but otherwise, nothing like that in linux
<apb1963_> hmmm.  I don't know.  Maybe.  I suppose if it were seamless to the user.
<apb1963_> The idea is to toggle over like the graphics card does.
<apb1963_> OK, nothing exists now... is it possible to create what I'm suggesting?
<apb1963_> Sort of a hot-swappable kernel :)
<trippeh> I dont really know, but I'm pretty sure it would be a big undertaking.
<apb1963_> Anything worthwhile usually is :)
<trippeh> currently you can only swap out very small parts (like what canonicals livepatch service does)
<trippeh> mostly to plug invidual bugs
<apb1963_> Although truthfully... I don't think it would be all that hard.  It's a matter of pointing your applications at a different kernel... something linux already does.  networking always seems to be the most difficult part of the bootup equation.
<apb1963_> And of course doing whatever kernel things need to be done to recognize those applications.  A "hot hand-over".
<apb1963_> I don't know what livepatch does, but I can only assume it overwrites pieces of the kernel that are exactly the same size.. so it changes a 1 to a 0 for example... but no real idea how it works.  This would be different.  You'd have to read a new file (the kernel) into a separate "isolated" portion of memory for starters.
<trippeh> some router vendors do a handover using virtual machines, but that is very application specific.
<apb1963_> well... i'm not familiar with the complete boot process.. but I know a ram disk is made to speed it up.  Why not do the same thing with the new kernel, prior to rebooting.  Then the cpu is instructed to swap kernels.  I think that might be a sticking point.
<apb1963_> Ah.  But if you have multiple cores...one could be instructed to run the new kernel and once it takes over, the other core repeats the process.
<apb1963_> So that seems to resolve the hot swap from kernel to kernel as far as the cpu is concerned... all that remains is to register the applications and system services to the new kernel
<apb1963_> I think it could be done.... maybe someone else will take these ideas and come up with something.  I'll let you all cogitate.
<apw> the key problem is that the kernel exists to maintain that state, the state of the application, it is a non-trivial task to reload that
<apw> that being what criu does, and it is at best hard, and only works for a subset of applications thus far
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-11-04
<apb1963_> apw, Well... what about what "hibernate" does?  Is that not similar?  If app state can be written to disk, then in theory anything that knows how to read the file should be able to run it, once itself is running.  Yes?
<apw> apb1963_, hibernate relies on the kernle you boot the next time being identicle to the one that closed down
<diddledan> ello, popey asked me to pop-in about a livepatch problem I've encountered. The enable command can't find the socket file because the daemon isn't running after snap install. The instructions say snap install then canonical-livepatch enable, but the snap doesn't have the right interface assigned (kernel-module-control) - it's private bug 1639243
<ubot5`> Error: Launchpad bug 1639243 could not be found
<apw> diddledan, as far as i know that is meant to autoconnect, could you include versions of the client and version of snapd installed on the system in the bug
<diddledan> done
<diddledan> I see there's an updated snapd available for that box - let me run apt full-upgrade and see where that gets me
<diddledan> ok, that seems to have fixed it - looks like I had an outdated snapd installed
<diddledan> thanks for the pointer :-)
<apw> there is currently at least no way for the snap to express it needs a minimum snapd level
<diddledan> I'll be willing to bet that's on someone's radar though
<diddledan> snap is new so these kinds of issues are inevitable I guess - the more we hit them as early adopters, the more-likely they'll be mitigated in time for mainstream user adoption :-)
<popey> yay
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1563110
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1563110 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound on Asus e200ha, intel sst with cx2072x codec" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-11-05
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do you suggest me the best way to add "bochs-drm" module in ubuntu kernel?
<sacarde> without download entire source kernel
<sacarde> dkms?
<sacarde> I try dkms, like this, but I have error: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/bochs
<sacarde> do you suggest me the best way to add "bochs-drm" module in ubuntu kernel?
<sacarde> without download entire source kernel
<sacarde> dkms?
<sacarde> I try dkms, like this, but I have error: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/bochs
<apw> sacarde, not sure i know what is wrong there, it seems like there are no modules in the source
<sacarde> apw in /usr/src/bochs-drm-4.8.0 ?
<apw> sacarde, i guess so indeed
<sacarde> maybe Makefile for kernel build is not the same of dkms build ?
<sacarde> apw, can I use "verbose" in dkms build?
<apw> make KERNELRELEASE=4.8.0-26-generic -C /lib/modules/4.8.0-26-generic/build M=/var/lib/dkms/bochs-drm/4.8.0/build
<apw> you could try adding V=1 to that line perhaps and run it yourself in the source tree
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> apw, I try and I have yhis error: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/err1
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-11-06
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> can you help me ti build with dkms module "bochs-drm" ?
<sacarde> the source that I download from kernel source, is OK for dkms building?
<sacarde> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2342399
<sacarde> this is Makefile: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/Makefile-bochs
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> which is fast way to add "bochs-drm" module to ubuntu-kernel (4.8.0) ? ... (without dwhich is fast way to add "bochs-drm" module to ubuntu-kernel (4.8.0) ?
<sacarde> (without download and build full kernel-tree)ownload and build full kernel-tree)
<sacarde> ops
<sacarde> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2342399
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-30
 * xnox wishes there was pesimistic dad option </smirk>
<apw> xnox, pesimistic dad is never an option, it is the only state
<Peng> Try setting dad_transmits to 2^31-1. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> how to make torvalds sad 651e28c5537abb39076d3949fb7618536f1d242e -> 80c094a47dd4ea63375e3f60b5e076064f16e857
<mamarley> Is that the AppArmor breakage thing?
<jjohansen> hrmmm, lets say yes, but it is more complicated than that.
<LocutusOfBorg> don't know
<LocutusOfBorg> problem is: breaking kernel and not reverting/fixing is bad
<LocutusOfBorg> anyhow, not my problem :)
<jjohansen> to be precise if your userspace was configured to load policy using the running kernel feature abi and your local policy was not updated for this it would cause breakage because the kernel was enforcing the policy that was not allowing access to things those tasks wanted
<trippeh> have you been in denial jjohansen :)
<jjohansen> trippeh: in denial? Why yes I live in a state of denial all the time, it helps makes reality conform to my pov
<TJ-> I wish that worked for overlayfs! Is there any way (from userspace) to determine if a file-system is usable with overlayfs, as (lowerdir|upperdir|workdir) ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-10-31
<TJ-> There seems to be a problem in ecryptfs causing a kernel BUG, kernel 4.13. bug 1728771
<ubot5> bug 1728771 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000030" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728771
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-11-01
<slangasek> jsalisbury: so since a straight cherrypick didn't do it on LP: #1724911, I guess the next step would be another reverse-bisect of v4.13 to fc5e9d63a8db^ with a cherry-pick of fc5e9d63a8db at each step?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1724911 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "text VTs are unavailable on desktop after upgrade to Ubuntu 17.10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724911
<jsalisbury> slangasek, yes, that would work if there are multiple commits needed for the fix.  Did you now get any bad results during your last bisect?
<slangasek> jsalisbury: no; but I'm not sure why the git bisect stopped at fc5e9d63a8db either
<jsalisbury> slangasek, yeah, it should have stopped on a much newer commit if the reverse bisect was done with 4.13 as good and 4.14-rc1 as bad.
<slangasek> jsalisbury: 'git bisect start --term-old=old --term-new=new fc5e9d63a8db v4.13' wants me to test a merge base; I wonder if that's sensible?
<jsalisbury> slangasek, if the bisect is suggesting it, its usually correct. 
<jsalisbury> slangasek, do you happen to have the bisect log from the last bisect that said fc5e9d63a8db was good?  I suppose I could look at the bug 
<slangasek> jsalisbury: whoops, I just trashed it in my tree, sorry.  should be possible to reconstruct from the bug log, let me know if you want me to
<jsalisbury> slangasek, you don't need to.  I can.  Just curious to look at it.
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I started the reverse bisect between 4.13 and 4.14-rc1 and got a differant starting SHA1 than you. Let me post it in a pastebin:
<slangasek> oh cool ;)
<jsalisbury> slangasek, https://paste.ubuntu.com/25867410/  
<jsalisbury> slangasek, It looks like you got edc2988c548db05e33b921fed15821010bc74895 per comment #59
<slangasek> jsalisbury: I don't think that's different though; the bisect started in comment #12, comment #59 is just me picking up where I went astray in the bisect the previous time through
<jsalisbury> slangasek, ahh, ok.  sorry 
<jsalisbury> slangasek, were you intalling -extra back for those earlier tests?
<jsalisbury> oh wait, nevermide there is no -extra in mainline
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I'll run through the bisect results you posted to the bug and see if I come up with the same result as you.
<jsalisbury> slangasek, one other option we have to to perform a regular bisect since this is a regression.  Finding the commit that introduced the bug -might- help is pick out the commit that fixes it easier.  I guess that would be a last resort.
<jsalisbury> slangasek, I re-entered all the bisect results posted to the bug and got commit fc5e9d63a8 again.  I wonder if we went astray somewhere in the bisect?  If not, then we should perform the bisect again, but each time pick fc5e9d63a8db before building the test kernel.   
<jsalisbury> slangasek, what do you think?  I can restart the bisect and built the first kernel with fc5e9d63a8db ontop?
<slangasek> jsalisbury: I'm unclear why that would help; it seems to me that if there are no more commits given by the bisect between v4.13 and v4.14-rc1, and cherry-picking fc5e9d63a8db on top of v4.13 doesn't work, then the missing commits must be something else that git bisect isn't showing us between v4.13 and fc5e9d63a8db rather than between fc5e9d63a8db and v4.14-rc1
<jsalisbury> slangasek, yes you are correct and I shouldn't have suggested bisecting up to 4.14-rc1 again.  It would be best to do what your first IRC message said: "another reverse-bisect of v4.13 to fc5e9d63a8db^ with a cherry-pick of fc5e9d63a8db at each step".  All a visulize of that is showing a merge base like you said, so I'm not sure and need to think about it and review the email from apw again.
<slangasek> ok
<jsalisbury> slangasek, this is a tricky one
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-11-02
<geek1nick> Hi
<geek1nick> Hello
<geek1nick> I need to put on my personal ppa a custom flavour of the ubuntu xenial kernel. I need to add a few patch and change the configuration. And I don't want that if a user install my ppa/kernel to get updates from the main kernel
<geek1nick> I was thinking of creating for example the packages linux-meta-nick and linux-image-4.10.0-nick
<geek1nick> i've seen in the xenial kernel git on the hwe branch that there's a folder called debian.hwe and debian.generic 
<geek1nick> I need to rename it to debian.nick?
<geek1nick> there's some documentation about how to do it?
<geek1nick> some script to generate the initial folder?
<geek1nick> and regarding the patch
<geek1nick> is better to just apply to the kernel git or to have some "patch folder"?
<geek1nick> another question
<geek1nick> the build with debuild is very slow is possible to pass option to the build like for example -j16
<geek1nick> and is possible to build a kernel package without doing a "clean"?
<geek1nick> ps I've already tested the config/patches with a custom vanilla kernel build with "make deb-pkg" and they are ok
<geek1nick> anyone?
<apw> you should just be able to make your own meta, and switch people to linux-nick / linux-image-nick
<geek1nick> ok
<geek1nick> my problem is in the kernel directory
<geek1nick> how I can create the "flavour directory?
<geek1nick> there's a script to do it?
<geek1nick> for example debian.nick
<apw> well it isn't necesarry to change the flavour name if you are supplying a replacement meta
<apw> you can just point linux-image-nick to linux-image-<version>-generic 
<geek1nick> ok but the version will not clash with the one from the ubuntu repo?
<geek1nick> I want something like linux-image-nick-4.10 as the package name
<geek1nick> to avoid having problem in the updates
<geek1nick> sorry but the debian system is still foreign to me
<apw> well updates are completely driven by linux-meta, so you would likley be ok
<apw> if they remove linux-generic when they instlal linux-nick, which you could ensure with Conflicts
<apw> but otherwise debian.master and debian.nick would be mostly identicle other than your config changes, and changing debian.nick/changelog to say linux-nick in it
<apw> and debian.nick/control
<geek1nick> ok thanks
<geek1nick> regarding the speed of the build? Is pretty slow 
<geek1nick> is possible to pass -j option to the make from debuild
<geek1nick> ?
<apw> geek1nick, it should use -j<cpus> by default iirc
<geek1nick> ok
<geek1nick> thanks
<lorddoskias> what's the difference between crda and wireless-crda packages?
<JanC> wireless-crda just depends on crda
<JanC> I'm not sure wireless-crda is still needed in the archive... (it looks like some leftover from a migration or something?)
<lorddoskias> hm, from time to time iw as getting disconnects and region changes so i completely uninstalled crda and now i get: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25873603/
<lorddoskias> any ideas what reason 4 is 
<lorddoskias> i'm using 16.04 with an ath9271 chipset
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-11-03
<LordDoskias> where do i get the .config used to compile ubuntu's wpa supplicant ? 
<LordDoskias> it's not in the source package 
<Peng> 1/
<Peng> sorry, typo
<AmazingChicken_> Hello!  New (to webchat) long-time Ubuntu user here.  Issue with Live CD getting Kernel Panic - not syncing message.
<AmazingChicken_> I posted a question in AskUbuntu at: https://askubuntu.com/questions/898449/kernel-panic-and-unable-to-boot-ubuntu-16-04-after-updating/972631#972631
<AmazingChicken_> which I now realize is off-topic
<AmazingChicken_> Looking for advise on Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer issue, when using Live CD
<AmazingChicken_> .
<AmazingChicken_>  Looking for advise on Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer issue, when using Live CD
<TJ-> AmazingChicken_: use #ubuntu for support issues, we can better help you there
<AmazingChicken_> OK thank you!
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-11-04
<ret2libc> hi! was the CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG always on in ubuntu kernels? I'm compiling a very simple HelloWorld module and I don't remember having to deal with /sys/kernel/debug/dynamic_debug/control ever
<TJ-> ret2libc: it's been on for some time; can't say exactly when though
<ret2libc> TJ-: would say at least 2 years?
<TJ-> Yes, I recall using it 
<ret2libc> interesting... most probably i was using printk(KERN_DEBUG instead of pr_debug. Thanks
<TJ-> according to my git repo, it was introduced to the common configs in ubuntu-saucy
<TJ-> ubuntu-saucy:debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG=y
<ret2libc> wow... pretty old then! yeah it must be that i was using printk instead of pr_debug. That's why I didn't deal with dynamic_debug
<ali1234> does the hwe-edge kernel have this patch? https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/10009311/
<ali1234> if so, it does not fix the deadlock :(
<ali1234> if not, can it please have it?
<ali1234> i guess since i am building dummy_hcd out of tree with dkms, i can just apply it myself
<ali1234> hmm okay it does not have the patch
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-11-05
<ali1234> hmm apparently theres a xenial kernel that has this patch
